# Creative Exercise--Aleasana



## Rhialto (Mar 17, 2005)

Given that I just started contributing to Eyros, and things are rather cramped over there, I decided to start up a new thread, and see what people could do with a new blank canvas.

Same rules as Eyros--after making a contribution, you have to wait for two new contributions to make your next one.  And that's contributions, not posts.  Rules go in the rules thread, miscellaneous discussion goes in the meta-thread.

I'll start.  'Aleasana is a land presently torn by a brutal civil war...'


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, the field's starting to get pretty crowded... maybe I should think about moving mine to rpg.net and seeing if folks there are interested.

Anyway, here's a substantive contribution:

"There are few nations _per se_; rather a collection of city-states and feuding warlords who can usually only hold on to rather small tracts of territory at a time.  However, the "King" of Cassant has managed to get many of these warlords and city states to recognize his authority, and they operate as a somewhat unruly, yet relatively stable confederacy of mini-nations."


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 17, 2005)

Aleasana is a frozen, inhospitable world.    

No, just kidding!!

Aleasana is embroiled in a civil war where the king of Cassant battles for the true crown of the throne against numerous other city states. These city-states are comprised mostly of humans.  The dwarves, gnomes, elves, and halflings of the land have more or less absolved themselves from the conflict, though there are the occasional mercenaries...


----------



## JimAde (Mar 17, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Aleasana is a frozen, inhospitable world.
> 
> No, just kidding!!
> 
> Aleasana is embroiled in a civil war where the king of Cassant battles for the true crown of the throne against numerous other city states. These city-states are comprised mostly of humans.  The dwarves, gnomes, elves, and halflings of the land have more or less absolved themselves from the conflict, though there are the occasional mercenaries...



 And among those mercenaries are the feared and reviled Storm Crows.  The Crows are a Dwarvish mercenary company led by Kulrick Ironclaw, whose might in battle is matched only by his arcane prowess.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm...Rhialto was trying to get the attention of later posters to Joshua's thread, and I'm the only one who posted there and not here, so in my crazy world, that means Rhialto was trying to get my attention. In which, case, here goes:

The city-state of Altania is ruled by Larisa, the High Enchantress of Altania. She and her arcanists represent a magocratic faction that hopes to use their arcane prowess to gain control of the crown. The reason that Altania has so many arcane casters in one place is that the vast majority of arcane casters from the old kingdom, being comparitively friendly and amicable with each other over the other factions (including most of the brawny, physically-focused warlords who started the civil-war), chose to side together in the conflict, creating a territory with vastly more wizards than are usual


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2005)

Another prominent mercenary group in Aleasana is the Black Fist Brotherhood, an exclusive organization of half-orc monks and rogues who serve as shock troops, assassins, and blockade runners for anyone who will pay their price.  The Black Fist Brotherhood believes in an almost religious philosophy called the Way of the Black Road, a quasi-mystical regimen of physical and mental training based on the Five Pillars of Truth, which shall guide the faithful and determined to the Ultimate Truth.  By their attitudes and activities, though, something about the Universal Truths they follow seems to make battle and warfare important to them.

Black Brothers will not say anything more than this regarding their philosophy, as they are oath-sworn to protect the secrets of the Universal Truths and pass them on only to the initiated.  They consequently take only very young half-orcs into their order (age 3 and younger), so Black Brothers are tightly adherant to their oaths.  Black Fist Brothers normally wear loose-fitting, cowled black robes that cover all but their hands, feet, and (sometimes) face.  They wrap gray strips of cloth around their hands and feet for padding of sorts.  Some wear tight, camouflaged nightsuits when out on a mission, to better hide their silhouette when sneaking about.


----------



## Doug McCrae (Mar 17, 2005)

The present conflict has its roots in an earlier war. A war fought with sound.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 17, 2005)

Iron is rare in Aleasana, and has anti-magical properties. [Assume all weapon and armor stats are for bronze items. Iron items are treated as Cold Iron, and grant a +1 bonus to damage inflicted on spellcasters and any non-Human or non-Urukh intelligent races. Any spellcaster, non-Human or non-Urukh wielding an iron item is Sickened (-2 on attack, saves, damage, skills and ability checks).]

Ownership of iron items requires a permit in Altania, whereas the king of Cassant has just discovered the existance of a rich lode of iron ore from a dwarven tribe he conquered, and is planning to enslave the tribe to mine it for him.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 18, 2005)

Lord Nithus, ruler of the City-State of Cazar, is playing the various sides against each other while proffessing neutrality.  While many of his intimates think he aspires to the throne himself, in truth, he is hoping to awaken an ancient being of destruction by magically chanelling the deaths the war is causing.


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 18, 2005)

A major hot spot of the war are the iron mines of Amerah. Ownership changes often and violently between the neighbouring city states.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 18, 2005)

Rhialto - since you own the place, could you give me a ruling on whether my iron / cold iron contribution above is acceptable?


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 18, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Dancer (Mar 18, 2005)

The being Lord Nithus is trying to awaken is called Neroshimon, the sleeper, a fallen angel.  He was bound ages ago with magic and cold iron in a vault far beneath the city of Cazar.  He feeds upon fear and the fear of the dying is the sweetest to him.  His dreams causes madness in mortals and Nithus has been infected.  Even if Nithus awakens him, much of his power still lies in his sword, Armothal, which was hidden when he was first bound.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Aleasana is a frozen, inhospitable world.
> No, just kidding!!
> ...




Aleasana is very mountainous with the city states occupying the narrow valleys between the high mountain divides. These mountains can be inhospitable and wracked by snowstorms however it also means the valleys are well watered and temperatures warmn in summer though icy cold in winter.
Control of the mountain passes often means control of Aleasana


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Ironically, the food supply is rich in iron.  This may be an untapped, unknown resource.


----------



## Andor (Mar 18, 2005)

*Idea*

The Dragons of Aeasana form their own society seperate from other races with their own laws and customs. Little is known of their rulers except that they are called The Council of Elements. The dragons are holding themselves aloof from the current conflict, and claim to be forbidden from contracting as mercenaries although it is know they have done this in the past. Dragons are feared because the death of a dragon is often met with organized and ruthless reprisals, other times the Dragons have investigated and declared the death just. No non-dragon knows what criteria they use to judge...


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 18, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The city-state of Altania is ruled by Larisa, the High Enchantress of Altania. She and her arcanists represent a magocratic faction that hopes to use their arcane prowess to gain control of the crown. The reason that Altania has so many arcane casters in one place is that the vast majority of arcane casters from the old kingdom, being comparitively friendly and amicable with each other over the other factions (including most of the brawny, physically-focused warlords who started the civil-war), chose to side together in the conflict, creating a territory with vastly more wizards than are usual




In direct opposition to Altania, and to a lesser extent Cassant, is the large-but-lightly-populated city-state of Dromas, situated on one of the lower plateaus of mountainous Aleasana, near the lowlands of the valleys.  Dromas' walls encompass a large plot of fertile land with an agrarian society, primarily humans and half-elves, who are ruled by the druid-monks of the Dromasi Council.  The people of Dromas see arcane magic as an evil perversion of nature, and have given sanctuary to several fey creatures within their walls, allowing no iron to pass their gates.  Thanks to its druids, Dromas' wall is literally grown out of the plateau's underlying rock and rises 20 feet into the air.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ironically, the food supply is rich in iron.  This may be an untapped, unknown resource.




Hmmm--you know I'm going to have to say no on this, simply because it seems a bit too silly.

And now--another contribution.

Of all the various warlords involved in the present troubles, few are as colorful as the former mercenary Broken Stone.  A barbarian from the North, Broken Stone's path has led him from a simple sellsword serving in various armies to having become Lord of the City-State of Travask, and a major player in the war.  He has also enfranchised numerous of his Northern kindred and mercenary comardes to support his rule, making Travask's nobility one of the most varied in all Aleasana.  Though Broken Stone has chosen only competent men to support his rule, much of the city's old nobility rankles to serve such an upstart rabble.  Only Broken Stone's cagy wits have kept him in power.


----------



## Gomez (Mar 18, 2005)

The nomadic and cannibalistic tribes of the Juni are beginning to move out of the Sun's Anvil Desert and into the southern grasslands. Rumor has it that some unknown threat from the deep desert is pushing them out of their normal range.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 18, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Aleasana is very mountainous with the city states occupying the narrow valleys between the high mountain divides. These mountains can be inhospitable and wracked by snowstorms however it also means the valleys are well watered and temperatures warmn in summer though icy cold in winter.
> Control of the mountain passes often means control of Aleasana





			
				Rhialto said:
			
		

> Of all the various warlords involved in the present troubles, few are as colorful as the former mercenary Broken Stone.  A barbarian from the *North*, Broken Stone's path has led him from a simple sellsword serving in various armies to having become Lord of the City-State of Travask, and a major player in the war.  He has also enfranchised numerous of his Northern kindred and mercenary comardes to support his rule, making Travask's nobility one of the most varied in all Aleasana.





			
				Gomez said:
			
		

> The nomadic and cannibalistic tribes of the Juni are beginning to move out of the Sun's Anvil Desert and into the *southern* grasslands. Rumor has it that some unknown threat from the deep desert is pushing them out of their normal range.



Let's tie down some more geography...

Aleasana's Southern border is the Sun's Anvil Desert. Rumors abound of what lies beyond, but nobody has ever ventured there and come back alive. Between the mountains and the desert lies a strip of arid grasslands. On the far Northern border, the mountains blend into a frozen wasteland of ice and stone. On the East and West, Aleasana is flanked by two large oceans.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 18, 2005)

The grasslands are home to the Bodai, a nomadic, herding people famed for their horsemanship and ferocity.  They produce the finest woolens known on their portable looms.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 18, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Another prominent mercenary group is Aleasana is the Black Fist Brotherhood, an exclusive organization of half-orc monks and rogues who serve as shock troops, assassins, and blockade runners for anyone who will pay their price.  The Black Fist Brotherhood believes in an almost religious philosophy called the Way of the Black Road, a quasi-mystical regimen of physical and mental training based on the Five ...



Although not a requirement for membership in the Black Fist Brotherhood, many of them come from a large Imperial nation far to the Southwest that is peopled almost entirely by half-orcs that have bred true for so long that they had almost forgotten about the existence of humans and orcs as their ancient forebears.  The Brotherhood, while also a highly profitable mercenary organization, also secretly serves as the advance guard and scouting forces of this Empire, perhaps as a prelude to invasion.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Let's tie down some more geography...
> 
> Aleasana's Southern border is the Sun's Anvil Desert. Rumors abound of what lies beyons, but nobody has ever ventured there and come back alive. Between the mountains and the desert lies a strip of arid grasslands. On the far Northern border, the mountains blend into a frozen wasteland of ice and stone. On the East and West, Aleasana is flanked by two large oceans.




The Twin Cities of Karina are most unusual for they are a single city split in two locations. The Lower city sits at the base of the mountains overlooking the Bodai grasslands as such the lower city is the main trade access for Bodai textiles and salt from the southern desert. This city is dominated by merchants and governed by the Provost of the Merchants Guild

The upper city sits 3000 ft above the lower overlooking two stategic passes through the mountains. The upper city is the home of the ruling elite of the city known as the _Council of Judges_ who determine law for the city below. The Upper city also features a number of libraries, temples, a university and a museum. The two cities are magically linked by the 'Gate of Judgement' a two-way portal constantly guarded access through an archway in the wall of each of the twin cities


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 18, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Let's tie down some more geography...
> 
> Aleasana's Southern border is the Sun's Anvil Desert. Rumors abound of what lies beyons, but nobody has ever ventured there and come back alive. Between the mountains and the desert lies a strip of arid grasslands. On the far Northern border, the mountains blend into a frozen wasteland of ice and stone. On the East and West, Aleasana is flanked by two large oceans.




The eastern ocean is known to most as the Olden Sea, as most of Aleasana's peoples sailed here centuries or millenia ago from the east when their homeland was ravaged (by what, few know).  The Aleasani displaced many lesser peoples when they arrived, forcing some northward into the tundra and south into the desert, most of whom have not been seen or heard from for quite a while.  The vast Olden Archipelago fills part of the Olden Sea southeast of the Aleasana mountains.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 18, 2005)

The Bodai, a short race popularly called "halflings" by the Aleasani, and the Juni, a similar race popularly called Pygmies or Gnomes, are among the aboriginal inhabitants of the land who the Aleasani displaced when they arrived here.  Others include the Shey, popularly known as elves, to whom only a few cities remain (among them Karina) but who have managed to treat with the humans, and the Dvergar, or dwarves, a grim race of warriors and wizards who have remained hostile, even as their strength dwindles.  There are also the Northeners, another race of men, to whom the sophisticated Aleasani feel even less kinship then they do for the Shey.  Finally, there are the Urukh, the mysterious, brutish race to which the Black Fist Brotherhood belongs.*

*Let's simplify things.  Instead of a nation of half-orcs who've bred true, let's just have half-orcs being orcs in this setting.  If you feel I've gone too far, just say so...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 18, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> *Let's simplify things.  Instead of a nation of half-orcs who've bred true, let's just have half-orcs being orcs in this setting.  If you feel I've gone too far, just say so...




We could declare Orcs to be an extinct species and the half-orcs the only sign that they ever existed (thus leading to rumours of fell mingling of human and beast to create the 'Orcnei')
Also can we change the name Orcnei to something kewler. Shey, Juni, Bodai and Drueger are all good - but Orcnei! How about Urukh
(PS also is it too much to say that within Aleasana Orcnei/Urukh are considered to be 'human' to the same degree as the Northern Barbarians are 'human')


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 18, 2005)

It´s your thread and it sounds ok.

Many people believe that all human spellcasters had a non human ancestor somewhere in their ancestry as iron sickens all non humans and all spellcasters.

Another theory is that it was a gift by the faerie to humans, so they would stop using iron against them in a mythical war long ago.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 18, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> We could declare Orcs to be an extinct species and the half-orcs the only sign that they ever existed (thus leading to rumours of fell mingling of human and beast to create the 'Orcnei')
> Also can we change the name Orcnei to something kewler. Shey, Juni, Bodai and Drueger are all good - but Orcnei! How about Urukh
> (PS also is it too much to say that within Aleasana Orcnei/Urukh are considered to be 'human' to the same degree as the Northern Barbarians are 'human')




I like your name better.  Urukh it is.  And I'd say that as in low regard as the Aleasani hold the Northerners, they still recognize them as more human than the Urukh, who--well, are clearly something very different...


----------



## Conaill (Mar 19, 2005)

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> The present conflict has its roots in an earlier war. A war fought with sound.



Just reviving an earlier detail...

Occasionally, some ancient artifacts from this long-forgotten war are found. Most are nonmagical or only faintly magical and constructed of strange materials. The best known example is a 20' pearlescent copper parabolic dish in the Eastern city of Lugan. Part of the dish seems to have been turned into a glass-like crystal and shattered long ago. If anyone has managed to get one of these artifacts to function, they're not telling...

In the far northeast, it is said there is a mountain called "Guardian of the North". A hole has been crudely cut straight through its peak, and when the northern wind blows, an eerie wail washes over the frozen lanscape.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2005)

I really don't think the half-orcs should appear, let alone be treated as, just another kind of 'human'.  Their appearance is rather different, and it'd just be lame to make them seem more human to where there's no difference between a half-orc and a northerner barbarian except for the half-orc's darkvision....  And it would take away from the mystique of the half-orc ninja...... :^D  I don't care if orcs are extinct or just rare, but I really liked the idea of the half-orc nation that's nearly forgotten its human+orc roots....

The half-orcs should probably have a distinctly Aleasani accent though signifying their distant link to the original Aleasani invader-colonists.  ......and you know that Urukh was taken from Tolkien's uruk-hai, the man-orc halfbreed 'supersoldiers' Saruman created, right?  I think it might be better to use a different term.  The old Norse term for orcs (yes, Tolkien actually based on them on old myths, they were not pulled out of thin air) was orich or orichar (latter was the plural if I recall).  Could use that or something for either orcs or for half-orcs.  Or make up something completely new like was done for halflings and gnomes (incidentally).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Mar 19, 2005)

Doug McCrae said:
			
		

> The present conflict has its roots in an earlier war. A war fought with sound.




Temples of Dar, or their remains, are found throughout Aleasana. A schism within church was blamed for the fracturing of the once great nation. Few these days openly practice the churches teachings.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 19, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> I like your name better.  Urukh it is.  And I'd say that as in low regard as the Aleasani hold the Northerners, they still recognize them as more human than the Urukh, who--well, are clearly something very different...




In historic Japan you had the Ainu (an indigenous mongol people) and the Eta (probably descended from Korean populations) the Ainu though obviously different were accepted as people and citizens (although still discriminated against) whereas the Eta, although physically similar/identical to Japanese were despised and officially declared to be worth 1/7 of a person (in a court ruling during the Meiji era)

Same could apply to Northerners and Half-Orcs, the Northerners although racial identical suffer racist stigma that the half-orcs don't

and actually Urukh is derived from Uru - a legendary barbarian tribe of ancient india


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 19, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Iron is rare in Aleasana, and has anti-magical properties. [Assume all weapon and armor stats are for bronze items. Iron items are treated as Cold Iron, and grant a +1 bonus to damage inflicted on spellcasters and any non-human intelligent races (with the exception of orcs and/or 1/2 orcs?). Any spellcaster or non-human wielding an iron item is Sickened (-2 on attack, saves, damage, skills and ability checks).]
> 
> Ownership of iron items requires a permit in Altania, whereas the king of Cassant has just discovered the existance of a rich lode of iron ore from a dwarven tribe he conquered, and is planning to enslave the tribe to mine it for him (at their own peril).




According to the Dvergar, all iron comes from the blood of their grim, grey god Koschei the Deathless, a gift to his children as he was driven away from the land by the other gods.  While this does explain while dwarves are unaffected by iron's special qualities, it does nothing to explain human's resistance to the metal...

(Just thought it made more sense for the mystical race known for its metalworking to be immune to iron...)


----------



## Andor (Mar 19, 2005)

The Shay are reguarded as uncanny warriors know for wielding magic as well as bronze. arcane archers, spell swords, and eldritch knights are all common amoung the elves, but the most feared is the Order of Ghost Warriors. The Ghost Warriors focus their magical training on enhancing their stealth and are well known for their use of poison. While some claim they are dishonorable, they argue that a warriors honor come from success, however achieved.

(Half-Orc monk vs Elven Ninja)


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 19, 2005)

You mean half-orc ninja versus elven ninja.  :^D

Contribution:

The Black Fist Brotherhood dislikes magic, looking down on it as a crutch used by only those who are too craven and weak-willed to use the power of their own body effectively.  Black Brothers are particularly good at dispatching spellcasters, because they enjoy showing the cravens just how flawed their reliance on magic is.  Members of the Black Fist Brotherhood view their own fantastic abilities as the simple advancement of their physical prowess to metaphysical levels of perfection.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 20, 2005)

Kidnapping for ransom, Prostitution and slavery is quite common between the various city states and the nubile daughters of wealthy merchants are a common target. The most infamous of these kidnappers/slavers is the Vermillion Lotus Society obstensibly a guild-merchant engaged in Apothecary supplies, wines, spirits and  Brothelkeeping and based in the 'wiked city' of Barizar.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Mar 21, 2005)

Because of the high mountains and harsh climate, population levels are lower on the whole in Aleasana--cities have 30% fewer people than more fertile regions would, making each  each man's skill count for more, and keeping city size under control, thus Aleana's lack of metropolises.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Mar 21, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Aleasana is very mountainous with the city states occupying the narrow valleys between the high mountain divides. These mountains can be inhospitable and wracked by snowstorms however it also means the valleys are well watered and temperatures warmn in summer though icy cold in winter.
> Control of the mountain passes often means control of Aleasana




Old-timers claim that, back when they were young, the mountains were not as tall as they are now. There were more passes and easier travel, when Aleasana was a single nation.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 21, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The eastern ocean is known to most as the Olden Sea, as most of Aleasana's peoples sailed here centuries or millenia ago from the east when their homeland was ravaged (by what, few know).  The Aleasani displaced many lesser peoples when they arrived, forcing some northward into the tundra and south into the desert, most of whom have not been seen or heard from for quite a while.  The vast Olden Archipelago fills part of the Olden Sea southeast of the Aleasana mountains.



Whereas the Eastern coast of Aleasana is rocky and rather inhospitable, in the West the mountains descend down into a dense forest, which gradually turns into a marsh, and then breaks up into an infinite number of islands. This is _Faegrim_, the realm of the Fae. No accurate maps exist, and it is said that the geography keeps changing day by day. All manner of fey abound, and although most are not openly hostile to intruders, they do prefer to be left alone, and can have a truly vicious sense of humor. Beware of Fae hospitality, because nothing is _ever_ given for free. You are expected to know the rules, but none will explain them (and who knows they won't have changed the next day).


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 21, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Whereas the Eastern coast of Aleasana is rocky and rather inhospitable, in the West the mountains descend down into a dense forest, which gradually turns into a marsh, and then breaks up into an infinite number of islands. This is _Faegrim_, the realm of the Fae. No accurate maps exist, and it is said that the geography keeps changing day by day. All manner of fey abound, and although most are not openly hostile to intruders, they do prefer to be left alone, and can have a truly vicious sense of humor. Beware of Fae hospitality, because onthing is _ever_ given for free. You are expected to know the rules, but none will explain them (and who knows they won't have changed the next day).




The Shay, if the stories are true, came to Aleasana from the West, exiled by their kin for some mysterious reason.  The Shay speak little on this subject, while the Dvergar speak a great deal on it, as it was largely their excuse for their enslavement of the elven people.  Still, the truth remains obscure.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 21, 2005)

Andor said:
			
		

> The Dragons of Aeasana form their own society seperate from other races with their own laws and customs. Little is known of their rulers except that they are called The Council of Elements. The dragons are holding themselves aloof from the current conflict, and claim to be forbidden from contracting as mercenaries although it is know they have done this in the past. Dragons are feared because the death of a dragon is often met with organized and ruthless reprisals, other times the Dragons have investigated and declared the death just. No non-dragon knows what criteria they use to judge...




The Dragon Bishnagar has recently established a trade in protection of valuable goods (including Iron and gold) with many merchants and city-states placing their valuables in his care in return for a Dragon-Marked Credit Note (discounted by 10%, the tithe claimed by the Dragon as payment)

These 'Drakemarks' have become tradable and many transactions between city-states,  and other welathy organisations are facilitated through the exchange of Drakemarks rather than hard currency


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 21, 2005)

I just want to say I think the quasi-Oriental mixed with pseudo-Celtic feel this has taken on is really, really neat.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 21, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Dragon Bishnagar has recently established a trade in protection of valuable goods (including Iron and gold) with many merchants and city-states placing their valuables in his care in return for a Dragon-Marked Credit Note (discounted by 10%, the tithe claimed by the Dragon as payment)
> 
> These 'Drakemarks' have become tradable and many transactions between city-states,  and other welathy organisations are facilitated through the exchange of Drakemarks rather than hard currency



 While this would seem to invite forgery, the problem has not yet become significant.  One forgery has been found, but it was traced back to an unscrupulous merchant.  As best the authorities can tell, the perpetrator was rather messily eaten several hours before their arrival.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 22, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> According to the Duergar, all iron comes from the blood of their grim, grey god Koschei the Deathless, a gift to his children as he was driven away from the land by the other gods.  While this does explain while dwarves are unaffected by iron, it does nothing to explain human's resistance to the metal...
> 
> (Just thought it made more sense for the mystical race known for its metalworking to be immune to iron...)



Just a clarification... do you intend *all* dwarves to be immune to the effects of iron, or only the duergar? I would prefer regular dwarves would not be immune to iron, because it makes the king of Cassan's enslaving of dwarves to mine iron that much more heinous.

I originally also left open the option that orcs and/or half-orcs might be immune to iron as well. I'd prefer not to have too many exceptions. Let's say just humans and duergar are immune, _not_ other dwarves, orcs, or 1/2 orcs.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Whereas the Eastern coast of Aleasana is rocky and rather inhospitable, in the West the mountains descend down into a dense forest, which gradually turns into a marsh, and then breaks up into an infinite number of islands. This is _Faegrim_, the realm of the Fae. No accurate maps exist, and it is said that the geography keeps changing day by day. All manner of fey abound, and although most are not openly hostile to intruders, they do prefer to be left alone, and can have a truly vicious sense of humor. Beware of Fae hospitality, because nothing is _ever_ given for free. You are expected to know the rules, but none will explain them (and who knows they won't have changed the next day).




At the southern edge of the Faegrim where the marsh turns to the grassland home of the Bodai live the Isslen, commonly known as lizardfolk.  Their raids often strike deep into Bodai and Fae territory, but they quickly recede back to the swamps with their loot.  Neither the Bodai nor the Fae have made any large scale efforts to attack the lizardfolk as it is commonly believed that they live under the protection of dragons.  This is likely untrue, but the rumors persist nonetheless.


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 22, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Just a clarification... do you intend *all* dwarves to be immune to the effects of iron, or only the duergar? I would prefer regular dwarves would not be immune to iron, because it makes the king of Cassan's enslaving of dwarves to mine iron that much more heinous.
> 
> I originally also left open the option that orcs and/or half-orcs might be immune to iron as well. I'd prefer not to have too many exceptions. Let's say just humans and duergar are immune, _not_ other dwarves, orcs, or 1/2 orcs.




As far as I know the name duergar is the name for all the dwarves in the setting. So he probably meant all dwarves.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 22, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Just a clarification... do you intend *all* dwarves to be immune to the effects of iron, or only the duergar? I would prefer regular dwarves would not be immune to iron, because it makes the king of Cassan's enslaving of dwarves to mine iron that much more heinous.
> 
> I originally also left open the option that orcs and/or half-orcs might be immune to iron as well. I'd prefer not to have too many exceptions. Let's say just humans and duergar are immune, _not_ other dwarves, orcs, or 1/2 orcs.




Duergar is the term being used to describe all dwarves of Aleasana, just as Shay is being used to describe all elves.  No distinction between subraces has been made, so best not assume that there are any such subraces.  Not until it's established through some contribution as to whether or not the subraces exist.  Not really important right now anyway.

BTW, the wording in that post though should be changed to say that dwarves/duergar are immune to the _special _ effects that iron has on most other races.  Certainly they shouldn't be immune to iron swords and such. :^D


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 22, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> While this would seem to invite forgery, the problem has not yet become significant.  One forgery has been found, but it was traced back to an unscrupulous merchant.  As best the authorities can tell, the perpetrator was rather messily eaten several hours before their arrival.




Forging Drake-Marks proves rather difficult to perfect, since the dragon uses a special Arcane Mark on each Drake-Mark with the special condition that it glows red when exposed to moonlight.  For this reason, trade of Drake-Marks is more likely to occur at night than in the day, to better avoid forgeries.  However, the moonlight-induced glow was only very recently made known, as the dragon did not appreciate learning that people had tried forging copies of its goods.


----------



## Andor (Mar 22, 2005)

The city of Gow'Klas is famed for the accent of it's inhabitants which is almost impenetrable to outsiders. While everyone agrees the accent is distinct no two people seem to agree on what it sounds like. A few have speculated that the city is under a curse, but it's inhabitants insist they are the only ones who speak common properly.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 22, 2005)

Umm, yes.  Duergar are all dwarves.  Also, as to make things clear, I was suggesting that dwarves are the immune race _instead_ of Urukhs, not as well as them.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 22, 2005)

According to Shay legends, in their past they fought wars not only with Duergar, but with a deformed evil race known as the Formor.  Formori came in many types, but all were cruel, heartless, and destructive.  While the stories insist that the Shay won, they're rather vague about what happened to the Formor afterwards...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Conaill*
> Whereas the Eastern coast of Aleasana is rocky and rather inhospitable.




The Eastern coast is notable for its long and narrow fjords where the sea cuts into the mountains leaving sheer cliffs with tumbling waterfalls, falling stones, overhanging forests and a spectacular rugged grandeur. The sheer cliffs make landfall difficult however there are a couple of suitable areas and it was in the eastern Fjords that people first landed. At the head of the Langerfjord which cuts furthest into the mountains is the Drueger city of Hängende (Вися Город in Drueger text) called the hanging city because of the way some of its buildings extend out from the cliffsides over the water, it is here that humans first set foot on Aleasana rock


----------



## Conaill (Mar 22, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Umm, yes.  Duergar are all dwarves.  Also, as to make things clear, I was suggesting that dwarves are the immune race _instead_ of Urukhs, not as well as them.



Sounds good. I'll update my original iron post accordingly.

By the way, I would strongly suggest changing the name "Duergar" to something else, to avoid any further confusion with the Duergar sub-race of dwarves.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 22, 2005)

While I understand your concerns, I'm somewhat torn.  Coming up with good, distinctive names that mean "dwarf", and is recognizable as such is difficult, and it does sound so very atmospheric...


----------



## JimAde (Mar 22, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> While I understand your concerns, I'm somewhat torn.  Coming up with good, distinctive names that mean "dwarf", and is recognizable as such is difficult, and it does sound so very atmospheric...



 I have a little dictionary program that I use for making up names.  It has these translations for "Dwarf":

Finnish: kääpiö, kääpiö-, varjostaa
Icelandic: dvergur (Obviously related to the German Duergar, right?)
Irish: abhac
Latin: pumilus
Welsh: corrach
Greek: íÜíïò, åðéóêéÜæù (Never mind, got hashed in the paste!  )

Now, some of these might mean "person with dwarfism" as opposed to "mythical creature who lives underground" so take them with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2005)

Portuguese = anao
French = nain
Spanish = enano
Dutch = dwerg

Anyway... just throwing that out there...
--sam


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 22, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I have a little dictionary program that I use for making up names.  It has these translations for "Dwarf":
> 
> Finnish: kääpiö, kääpiö-, varjostaa
> Icelandic: dvergur (Obviously related to the German Duergar, right?)
> ...




The Finnish ones sound interesting, though we'll have to make sure they actually mean "Dwarf" as in "mythical creature...

Or perhaps Dvergur...


----------



## Conaill (Mar 22, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Welsh: corrach



Corrach or Corrag sounds great to me. It's got that celtic feel to it...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 22, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The Finnish ones sound interesting, though we'll have to make sure they actually mean "Dwarf" as in "mythical creature...
> 
> Or perhaps Dvergur...




kääpiö = short mythical humanoid
did a google on varjostaa apparently it means 'shadow' and dwarf in the sense of 'overshadow' eg "_we were all dwarfed by his accomplishments_"

me I like Corragh too of course the dwarf god (Koschei) mentioned earlier is slavic so anyone know the slavic word for dwarf?


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 23, 2005)

A bump to keep things going...


----------



## JimAde (Mar 23, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Eastern coast is notable for its long and narrow fjords where the sea cuts into the mountains leaving sheer cliffs with tumbling waterfalls, falling stones, overhanging forests and a spectacular rugged grandeur. The sheer cliffs make landfall difficult however there are a couple of suitable areas and it was in the eastern Fjords that people first landed. At the head of the Langerfjord which cuts furthest into the mountains is the Drueger city of Hängende (Вися Город in Drueger text) called the hanging city because of the way some of its buildings extend out from the cliffsides over the water, it is here that humans first set foot on Aleasana rock



 Every 3 years, as part of the new year festivals, there is a great athletic competition in Hängende.  There are many events, but the highlight for most people is the Great Climb.  Competitors start on the Long Wharf and climb ropes attached to the Grand Balcony of the Mayor's palace two hundred feet above.  The first to reach the balcony and take posession of the Mayor's Cup becomes mayor for the next 3 years.

Mayor is a largely ceremonial position as the city is actually run by a council of Dvergar elders.


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 23, 2005)

The dragon Alshoon claimed the rulership of the city of Kendra at the beginning of the civil war. He was forced to step down, after the council of elements declared this a major violation of the draconic laws. 
Some scholars uncovered hints that there was a small faction conflict in the dragon society about changing the policy of non-involvement into other races affairs and actually ruling them.
As it seems the conservative isolationists won. What exactly happened and how the conflict was resolved is open to wild speculations and rumours.  

If Bishnager´s drake marks are also a violation is unknown, the dragon himself declared that he  is acting within established customs and the council declared his transactions valid.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 24, 2005)

Bump again...


----------



## Conaill (Mar 24, 2005)

Any final decision on the name for the dwarves? Dvergur still leaves quite a bit of room for confusion with Duergar. Got two votes for Corrach/Corragh/Corrag though...


----------



## Conaill (Mar 24, 2005)

In the far North, millenia of genetic isolation have taken their toll on a few of the most remote communities. Inherited deformities abound, as well as madness. It is said that some of these pitiful creatures have developed strange  powers, beyond the realm of both nature or magic. The visibly deformed are shunned and feared among the other Northern barbarian tribes, and may even be hunted and put to death on sight.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 24, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The nomadic and cannibalistic tribes of the Juni are beginning to move out of the Sun's Anvil Desert and into the southern grasslands. Rumor has it that some unknown threat from the deep desert is pushing them out of their normal range.




Let me know if this messes up your vision of the Juni too much.  If so... I'll gladly take it back...

While the Juni are reported to be cannibalistic, the reality is perhaps not as sinister as the rumors portend.  Juni (gnomes) have a long and proud oral history.  Their culture is steeped in mysticism and tradition.  One of their beliefs is that eating from the remains of an elder Juni will impart on one the wisdom and knowledge of that elder and all those who passed before him.  While the Juni do not otherwise eat humanoid flesh, they do not dispel the rumors when confronted...  so the rumors persist.

--sam


----------



## Conaill (Mar 24, 2005)

Lalato said:
			
		

> While the Juni are reported to be cannibalistic, the reality is perhaps not as sinister as the rumors portend.  Juni (gnomes) have a long and proud oral history.  Their culture is steeped in mysticism and tradition.  One of their beliefs is that eating from the remains of an elder Juni will impart on one the wisdom and knowledge of that elder and all those who passed before him.  While the Juni do not otherwise eat humanoid flesh, they do not dispel the rumors when confronted...  so the rumors persist.



"At least that's what some of the bleeding-heart humans claim, who probably have never seen a horde of Juni tear into a Bodai settlement on their warponies, indiscriminately massacring men, women and children in their sleep, and rending the still-warm flesh with their sharp, pointy teeth..."


----------



## Lalato (Mar 24, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> "At least that's what some of the bleeding-heart humans claim, who probably have never seen a horde of Juni tear into a Bodai settlement on their warpony's, indiscriminately massacring men, women and children in their sleep, and rending the still-warm flesh with their sharp, pointy teeth..."




Exactly!  

--sam


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 24, 2005)

Recently, an ambitious new "horselord" has arisen among the Bodai, one Sergis Sahn.  Sergis, an accomplished military leader has dreams of uniting the various warring tribes of Bodai and leading them like a scouring wave across Aleasana.  He is trying to use the recent excursions of the Juni as an excuse to consolidate power.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 24, 2005)

Sergis Sahn is aided and advised by a shadowy shaman known as Kohemet.  Kohemet is rumored to be involved in dark magics, but little about him is actually known.  Even his race is the subject of speculation, but given Sergis Sahn's beliefs it seems unlikel Kohemet is anything but Bodai.

[OK, Rhialto?]


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 24, 2005)

Why should I mind?


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 24, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Sergis Sahn is aided and advised by a shadowy shaman known as Kohemet.  Kohemet is rumored to be involved in dark magics, but little about him is actually known.  Even his race is the subject of speculation, but given Sergis Sahn's beliefs it seems unlikel Kohemet is anything but Bodai.
> 
> [OK, Rhialto?]




It is whispered that Kohemet once spent years lost at the heart of the Southern Desert, the Sun's Anvil where even the Juni do not go. Then with fearful glances some claim that he found something there or indeed that something found him. At this point silence usually descends upon the speakers, but it is known that Kohemet walked out of the desert then and that the Juni fear him as much as the Bodai do...


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 25, 2005)

The city-state of Volg is a large sprawl amidst the rocky northern highlands of Aleasana, often the first to be attacked whenever Northerner barbarians come down for raids in the autumn.  Volg is ruled by margrave Olshek Travain, a stoic but battle-hardened man, who has maintained the original title his family line has held in the Northmark of Volg, back in the days of the old kingdom.  This city-state is slightly unusual for its population of Duergar, who make up roughly a third of the populus.  They are accorded fair treatment and representation in the Northmark, and a Duergar burgrave holds hereditary command of the northmost castle Kurtsburg.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 25, 2005)

Thread goes bump.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 26, 2005)

Come on, just one more post and I can go again!

Don't make me come over there and post a geography recap!


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 26, 2005)

Some of the Shey in Aleasana are recent arrivals, coming in secret from across the ocean. No one knows that they are foreigners, using strange magics to learn the language.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 26, 2005)

Now we're talking! 

Among the northern barbarians, youngsters of marriageable age are sent out - sometimes naked - to survive on their own wits, and brave the high passes to trek to neighboring tribes. Their status in the tribe receiving them will be determined by how far they have traveled, and their harrowing stories of survival told around the campfire (under the baleful eye of the local cleric and a Zone of Truth, if need be). The resulting network of intermarriages cements the northern barbarians more than any other people in Aleasana, although their geographical fragmentation keeps them from forming a united front.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 26, 2005)

cool I was wondering when someine was gonna get back to the Barbs


----------



## Conaill (Mar 26, 2005)

_TAG_ You're _it_, Rhialto! 

(or anyone else who wants to jump in, of course...)


----------



## JimAde (Mar 26, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> _TAG_ You're _it_, Rhialto!
> 
> (or anyone else who wants to jump in, of course...)



 Anybody except me, that is.  One more....


----------



## Conaill (Mar 26, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> cool I was wondering when someine was gonna get back to the Barbs



Heh. Note that this (1) gives barbarians a reason to be walking around half-naked covered only in hides , (2) gives barbarian PC's a reason to go adventuring, and (3) creates some interesting political possibilities...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 26, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Heh. Note that this (1) gives barbarians a reason to be walking around half-naked covered only in hides , (2) gives barbarian PC's a reason to go adventuring, and (3) creates some interesting political possibilities...




Yep very kewl. I especially like that you've made the Barbs a _semi-_cohesive nation and the counterpoint that gives to the warring city-states of obstensibly _civilised_ Aleasana


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 26, 2005)

The city-state of Annit and its lord, Morrig, are serving Cassant as a political prison.  Here dissidents, criminals, and POWs of low-grade are sent, to be confined until "the regular machinery of justice is running once more."  For most of them, this is a death sentence.  Annit's conditions are infamously cruel and barbaric.  Most prisoners are confined, naked, in an enclosed section of fields outside the city, where they live in holes dug into the ground, with blankets on top of them.  They recieve a pitiful ration each day, and sometimes even this is not given.  The prisoners are often beaten, tortured, and even killed by guards, sometimes for defiance of the rules, sometimes for information, and sometimes just for fun.  Cassant's enemies have given Annit the nickname "The Living Hell".


----------



## Lalato (Mar 26, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The eastern ocean is known to most as the Olden Sea, as most of Aleasana's peoples sailed here centuries or millenia ago from the east when their homeland was ravaged (by what, few know).  The Aleasani displaced many lesser peoples when they arrived, forcing some northward into the tundra and south into the desert, most of whom have not been seen or heard from for quite a while.  The vast Olden Archipelago fills part of the Olden Sea southeast of the Aleasana mountains.




The Olden Archipelago is neatly split into three sovereign entities.  The closest to Aleasana is the Principality of Maralan.  The islands in this part of the chain tend to be larger, but agriculture is limited due to the rocky terrain.  The people here tend to be herders and their woolen goods are renowned throughout Aleasana.  They trade their goods for much of their food supply, and the war between the various factions of Aleasana has hurt the people of Maralan greatly.  Grain is currently being rationed and the people are starting to eat their prized sheep with a bit more regularity than is good for their economy.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 28, 2005)

SOuth east of the Principality of Maralan are a series of barren atolls some a mere few feet above water whilst others have been pushed up on high sheer cliffs of coral and stone, the largest and highest of these is _Karkora_ seat of the Karkora Magister. 

The Atolls under the authority of the Karkora Magister are inhabited by two races the Karkora proper are a tall savage people of bestial nature (called Gnolls by the Shay) who survive by raiding the other islands. It is the small size and general aridity of their islands and resultant small populations that keep the Karkora from becoming a major threat. Each atoll might contain but a single mob of 30 Karkora, and many of the smaller atolls are too small and waterless for any habitation at all.

The second race living in the many caves that riddle the cliffs of the upraised coral islands are the winged Kenku whom the Karkora honour as spirits and who offer their own scorceress skills to the Magister.

The Magister himself is an ancient Karkora druid. He has attempted in the past to raise the low atolls higher and to bring them rain but even though his power is great the sea always reclaims its own


----------



## Lalato (Mar 28, 2005)

Nice...  Gnoll Pirates and Kenku Ninjas Unite!!!


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 28, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> SOuth east of the Principality of Maralan are a series of barren atolls some a mere few feet above water whilst others have been pushed up on high sheer cliffs of coral and stone, the largest and highest of these is _Karkora_ seat of the Karkora Magister.




The Aleasani were much larger when they left the old lands, practically giants to the eyes of the Juni, Shay, Duergar, and Urukh they displaced.  Over time they shrank admidst the mountains of Aleasana, with little food to survive on after they destroyed the old civilizations there.  The final and furthest stretch of the Olden Archipelago, stretching east of Karkora and a bit northward, is the storm-wracked, semi-tropical island chain of Old Asani.  When the Aleasani fled their homeland ages ago, the first land they came upon after their long wandering at sea was the islands they would call Asani, and many Aleasani thought to settle there.

But the Asani islands were too few for all the Aleasani to colonize, and some thought they were not yet far enough from their homeland to be safe, so they sailed on and passed amidst the rest of the greater achipelago.  Many more were driven to flee westward when the Curse of the Asani fell upon the colonists of the easternmost islands, and the volcanos awoke to ravage the people in their anger, destroying much of the colonies.  Those who did not flee simply did not have any ships left intact, and weathered the Curse, until the Asani islands calmed.

These survivors managed to eke out a decent but unpredictable living on the Asani islands, and they became known themselves as Asani.  The Asani changed over the years as the aftermath of the Curse took its toll, and now they are a stranger folk than their western cousins.  The Asani's leaders are the Asani-Morok, called ogre magi by the people of Maralan, who lead other Asani in pirating and shore-raiding.  The common land-based Asani are called Asani-Gorn, ogres to the folk of Maralan, and their more common brethren are the aquatic Asani-Toron called merrow by Maralan folk.  The people of the Asani islands in the Olden Archipelago still consider themselves to be true Aleasani, despite their descent into more crude and simplistic lifestyle, and regardless of their physical disfigurement.  Asani live primarily in caves on the islands, and the numerous Asani-Toron live throughout the underwater warrens of Asani.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 28, 2005)

While Ralin Valeris, 'King' of Cassant is perhaps the most powerful of the various claiments to the throne of Aleasana, Dominus Majera Alsea of the City-State of Bandesh-Thar possesses the strongest claim and wields a might second to his.  Majera, a scion of the royal house of old Asani, and a direct line descendent of Majerus Alsea, conqueror of the land and first king of Aleasana, is as pure-blooded a Aleasani as ever you will find.  An imposingly tall woman, with pale blonde hair and sea-green eyes, Majera is commanding, well-spoken, and a masterful tactician.   However, one thing has kept her from supremacy--her radical politics.

Majera is what is commonly called an "Oldblood".  She believes in the purging of Aleasana culture of "degenerate foreign influence" and "vile unholy magic".  A devout member of the church of Dar, she persecutes Dvergar, Shay, Half-Shay, Northeners, Bodai, and Juni as well as practioners of arcane magic, which she sees as pollution of the Asani way of life, and worshippers of foreign gods.  Especially persecuted are sorcerers, or as they are known in the Dominus's lands, "feybloods".  Every day, city-states that pledge loyalty to Majera typically execute about a dozen individuals for the crime of not fitting her definition of what is human.  Such individuals are usually tortured into confessing other crimes as well, from plotting to assassinate the Dominus, to poisoning wells.  Majera's loyal personal troops, the White Wolves, oversee many such executions, and are constantly investigating for further "infiltration".

Ironically, for many years, Majera was the principal employer of the Black Fist Brotherhood--however, as her policies have grown more stringent and severe, they have left her banners.  The order's local head, Five Doves on the Wing, gave the Brotherhood's reasons as such--"The Way of Heaven is the Pillar of Earth--the Way of Earth is the Pillar of Heaven.  If both Ways are followed, stability is achieved, and all is well.  Loyalty to the just leader--is this not the Way of Heaven?  But if the leader follows not the Way of Heaven, the Earth grows unstable.  Confusion abounds.  If the Way of Earth is disordered, Heaven falters, and all begins to fail.  For that reason, we cannot support you."

The loss of the Urukh's aid has Majera looking to the support of the twisted, degenerate Asani--a move she may eventually regret...


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 28, 2005)

And now, a summary of what has come before...



> 'Aleasana is a land presently torn by a brutal civil war...'
> 
> 
> *The Past*
> ...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 28, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The loss of the Urukh's aid has Majera looking to the support of the twisted, degenerate Asani--a move she may eventually regret...




Kewl I was going to put Sahuagin in the Fjords but making them Asani-Toron (Merrow) instead is even Kewler (but need to wait my turn until then!!!  ). 

Oh and Rhialto thanks much for the Summary, we have a good cohesive setting going atm and still a few of areas that could do with further development...


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 28, 2005)

A rules thread, for us to geek out on.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 29, 2005)

A link to the Aleasana Meta-Thread, because I love to get self-refrential.

Also, I'm changing the rules.  Now, you only have to wait for THREE posts before making a new one.  Because I'm not letting this baby die.


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 29, 2005)

The city of Val-Alen is a sacred site for the Shay of Aleasana.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 29, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The city of Val-Alen is a sacred site for the Shay of Aleasana.




Val-Alen sits beneath Elitha's Spire, the tallest peak in Aleasana.  Elitha's Spire is a gathering place for dragons.

EDIT:  feel free to change the name of the mountain...


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 30, 2005)

Elitha was the ancient monarch of the Rock from before the coming of the Aleasani and it is from her that Majera claims her right to the throne, just as she claims her right to rule from Majerus Alsea. 

Shay legend suggests that Elitha was Shay and took a human husband, something which Majera however vehemently denies.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 30, 2005)

The Present Duke of Val-Alen is Kail Illendus, who is using the city's importance to gain leverage in his efforts for the throne.  Kail is also currying favor with the Shay and to a lesser extent the Dragons, in an effort to cement his position.  While Kail is probably the most pro-Elf of the various factions, there is no denying that his stance is more the result of political opportunism then any real convictions, and some leaders among the Shay fear he may toss them over whenever they become inconvenient.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 30, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The Present Duke of Val-Alen is Kail Illendus, who is using the city's importance to gain leverage in his efforts for the throne.  Kail is also currying favor with the Shay and to a lesser extent the Dragons, in an effort to cement his position.  While Kail is probably the most pro-Elf of the various factions, there is no denying that his stance is more the result of political opportunism then any real convictions, and some leaders among the Shay fear he may toss them over whenever they become inconvenient.
> 
> (And now Tonguez--I like the jist of your post, but--well, check out the meta-thread...)




The most sacred site in Val-Alen to Shay is the Inarellion Calshaen-Ahb, Great Tree of Sacred Ancestors, a vast tree twined about the mountain Elitha's Spire, whose massive  roots curl about the mountain like rampant vines and support a large leafy crown atop the peak.  Shay often walk atop the roots like paths in their pilgrimage, and the tree bears ancient Shay markings along its uppermost parts, each marking the name of a revered Shay ancestor who climbed the tree just before death.  It is said that Shay feel their death looming a few months before their natural death.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 30, 2005)

The Dai River, from which the Bodai (children of Dai) take their name, flows from the mountains of Aleasana and winds south into the Sun's Anvil Desert before turning east into the Olden Sea.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 30, 2005)

Lalato said:
			
		

> The Dai River, from which the Bodai (children of Dai) take their name, flows from the mountains of Aleasana and winds south into the Sun's Anvil Desert before turning east into the Olden Sea.



 This is very cool.  So:

Each Bodai clan executes a massive circuit in its wanderings.  This circuit eventually brings each clan back to the Dai river, usually every 5 to 10 years.  This is a time of great ritual significance for the Bodai, for only in the Dai may adolescents undergo _Kandalana_, the rites of rebirth through which they become adults.  Regardless of his age, a Bodai who has not taken Kandalana cannot marry or own property.


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 30, 2005)

Within the mountain lies the sacred spring Sellessenril. The entrance is guarded by an ancient temple. Sealed by ancient magics no one without shay or faerie blood may enter.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 30, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Although not a requirement for membership in the Black Fist Brotherhood, many of them come from a large Imperial nation far to the Southwest that is peopled almost entirely by half-orcs that have bred true for so long that they had almost forgotten about the existence of humans and orcs as their ancient forebears.  The Brotherhood, while also a highly profitable mercenary organization, also secretly serves as the advance guard and scouting forces of this Empire, perhaps as a prelude to invasion.





However, observers more knowledgable about Ur-Sai, the empire of the Urukhs, doubt this is the case.  The culture of Ur-Sai is reclusive and mystical, placing great value in stability, and the unchanging nature of the Empire.  Urukhs have been known to state that Ur-Sai is eternal--that it has seen the foundings of all nations, and will see the fall of all nations.  While a few ambitious generals dream of wars of expansion, for the Court in general the work of the army is making sure the borders of Ur-Sai never change.  The more restless youths join the Black Fist Brotherhood, quenching their desire for new experiences by sending them beyond the Empire's borders, and calming them by emersing them in the Brotherhood's deep philosophy of order, obligations, and the nature of the universe.  For centuries, the Brotherhood has sold its services in Aleasana, while reporting back to the Court as to what occurs there.  These days, the Court seems very concerned about Aleasana's steady slide into greater and greater chaos.

Dvergar legends hold that the Urukhs are the crossbred offspring of a mysterious race of "demons" that marched in the armies of a mythical evil figure they call "the Lordling" and the "Tall People" another aboriginal group of Aleasana.  Both the "demons" and the Tall People were wiped out in the war, leaving only their children, the Urukhs.  The Urukhs' have their own version of their origin, though they don't tell it to outsiders.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 30, 2005)

The Dai river is also home to a powerful Water Naga Scorcerer named Shrangea Dai-Khan whom the Bodai consider to be the guardian spirit of the river, and often leave  offerings at the sites he is known to frequent. Shrangea who is accompanied by a gaggle of nixie companions, enjoys the status and offerings left for him and so extends his protection to the Bodai.

The Naga has some sort of subterannean access to the Spring of Sellessenril (which he visits once a year) and is known to the Lizard folk also. What his motives or relationship to the Dragons are is unknown.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 30, 2005)

I just wanted to note that I think it's great what folks have added to the Dai River thing.  Very cool stuff.  I'm glad I clicked onto this thread after not really posting on EN World in a long time.  

--sam


----------



## Conaill (Mar 30, 2005)

The Z.G.B. (Zwergerkraft Grundwerken Broderschaft) specializes in any kind of large-scale underground engineering projects, wheter it is a tunnel through a mountain chain, rerouting an underground river, or undermining a wall during a siege (sometimes in competetion against a second Z.G.B. team hired to protect the same wall). A particularly gruff and unfriendly lot, these deep dwarves speak an ancient dialect unintelligible to most, and are shunned by the surface dwarves. Their contracts are ironclad, and always include perpetual right of acces to the tunnels, and mineral rights to any deposits along its length. Breach of contract is met with clinically precise retribution.

It is said the Z.G.B. uses - besides their own considerable muscle power - strange magicks, as well as fearsome underground beasts. Rumor has it they have enslaved a black dragon, which "eats rocks, spews black smoke out of one nostril, and white smoke out the other".


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 31, 2005)

Faeries and naga are distantly related.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 31, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Dai river is also home to a powerful Water Naga Scorcerer named Shrangea Dai-Khan whom the Bodai consider to be the guardian spirit of the river, and often leave  offerings at the sites he is known to frequent. Shrangea who is accompanied by a gaggle of nixie companions, enjoys the status and offerings left for him and so extends his protection to the Bodai.
> 
> The Naga has some sort of subterannean access to the Spring of Sellessenril (which he visits once a year) and is known to the Lizard folk also. What his motives or relationship to the Dragons are is unknown.




The sacred Spring of Sellessenril is one of the Dai River's sources, and Bodai believe that their people were long ago born from the Spring and shall one day return to the Dai, as their spirits do upon death according to Bodai legend.  The Shay's ancient sealing of the sacred Spring has long been a matter of contention between them and the Bodai, who can only visit the Dai River itself but not one of its sacred sources.  The other sources of the Dai River remain important sites to the Bodai, as each Bodai child is traditionally bathed in a source of the Dai at least once within their first 10 years.  After this ritual bathing, the Bodai child takes the name of that source spring as their own middle name, giving them the right to begin apprenticeship in Bodai magic or warrior traditions.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 31, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The loss of the Urukh's aid has Majera looking to the support of the twisted, degenerate Asani--a move she may eventually regret...




Recently Hangende and others along the eastern coast have reported attacks by 'water monsters' on ships and coastal settlements. These atacks are increasing and becoming more and more vicious, in particular it seems to have a particular hatred for Urukh. 

Most recently a creature was slain in the Langerfjord as it attempted to  scale the cliffs giving access to Hangende and although it is yet unindentified by the Drveger the creature is in fact an Asani-Toron...


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 31, 2005)

One of the ways the Bodai measure status is by the ownership of their fierce, hardy ponies.  An individual who owns his own pony is a "Bodai'sha"--a true adult.  These individuals are a surprisingly small portion of the population and constitute a sort of savage Bodai 'knighthood'.  They ride with the fierce Bodai war parties, and are allowed to seize whatever spoils their horse can carry.  An individual who owns enough ponies to give his immediate family mounts is a "Bodai'kasha".  These individuals may lead their families into battle, and speak at clan meetings.  An individual who owns enough ponies to give mounts to his immediate and his extended family is called a "Bodai'kasha'kai"--they recieve the same rights as a kasha, but their opinions carry more weight, and they are generally powerful war leaders.  An individual who owns enough ponies to give mounts to his extended family, AND twenty or more individuals to whom he is not related is called a "Bodai'sa".  These individuals tend to lead the smaller Bodai hordes, and are generals, and statesmen.  An individual who owns enough ponies to give mounts to his extended family, AND one hundred or more individuals to whom he is not related is called a "Bodai'sahn".  These are the monarchs of Bodai society.  Sergis Sahn is one such individual.  

Next, we must consider those who do not or cannot own their own mounts.  A man who does not own his own pony, but must ride his mounts his family provides is called a "Bodai'ne".  This is not a dishonorable position, but it also not a particularly honorable one--many young men in it are hungry to prove themselves, and be awarded their own pony.  An individual who must rely on the charity of strangers for a pony is called a "Bodai'sora"--this is a shameful position, generally occupied by criminals and cripples, and any healthy individual who is in this state is viewed with disgust.  Sora are often not allowed to ride into battle.  A completely different individual is a "Bodai'lho", a warrior who has sworn loyalty to a Sa or Sahn and now rides his lord's mounts into battle.  Lhos compromise an elite fighting corps in any Sa's forces, and are honored and exulted--especially when they are individuals who give up a Sha, Kasha, or Kasha'kai position to do so.

Inheritance law among the Bodai are, interestingly enough, practically non-existent.  While an individual may leave their ponies to a son or daughter--or for that matter a sibling, a niece, or a favored war leader--that heir must demonstrate sufficient power, magnetism and force to make those wishes come true--otherwise the mounts will be seized by everyone trying to reach a higher status.  This often results in a period of intraclan violence when a leader dies, followed by the group splintering into several smaller clans.  The larger the clan, the more violent such quarrels tend to be.  When the famed Bodai warlord Ossa Sahn of the Red Hand Horde perished, her sons, daughters, and warlords fought amongst themselves for a month to determine the distribution of her ponies--they were only stopped by a massed attack by several of the clan's enemies, who wiped out the Red Hand Horde to a man.


----------



## Sarellion (Mar 31, 2005)

The major water source of the Dai river is the Dajani lake in the Jar highlands. The lake is surrounded by mountains and glaciers who feed the massive lake. There is a constant Bodai settlement that guards the lake, in case the Shay or anyone else want to claim the lake for themselves.

The settlement has a fortress in the middle, the Jan´Dahan. An order of Bodai paladins guards the fortress and the surrounding lands.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 31, 2005)

Let me know if this stretches reality a bit too much for you guys...

The Blade of Yadasai, a rocky peninsula, juts out from the western shore of the Sun's Anvil Desert.  This thin, hard piece of land extends beyond mortal sight, but on a clear enough day one can faintly see the rock known simply as The Hilt.  The Blade of Yadasai is actually a land bridge connecting the western shore of the Sun's Anvil Desert to another land mass.  This is the homeland of the Urukh.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 31, 2005)

We have magical mutations and a lost continent.  A land bridge is hardly that big an upset...


----------



## JimAde (Mar 31, 2005)

Lalato said:
			
		

> Let me know if this stretches reality a bit too much for you guys...
> 
> The Blade of Yadasai, a rocky peninsula, juts out from the western shore of the Sun's Anvil Desert.  This thin, hard piece of land extends beyond mortal sight, but on a clear enough day one can faintly see the rock known simply as The Hilt.  The Blade of Yadasai is actually a land bridge connecting the western shore of the Sun's Anvil Desert to another land mass.  This is the homeland of the Urukh.



 But, as noted elsewhere, the Urukh are notoriously intolerant of change.  And that includes foreigners wandering into their realm.  The Hilt is a massive fortress built into a naturally occuring promontory at the far end of the blade of Yadasai.  None may enter the Urukh lands on foot without traveling through the Hilt Fortress.  And none are allowed to pass within unless they have a very good reason.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 31, 2005)

For centuries, the Black Fist Brotherhood had its members walk through the Sword, and the Sun Anvil desert until they reached what is now Aleasana.  However, as the demand for their services grew, this was seen as inefficient, and so now most members arrive by boat, after a grueling training period.  To this day, "walking the desert" is a saying among the Brotherhood and Urukhs in general that means to undertake a difficult task in order to prove one's worth.


----------



## Conaill (Mar 31, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The major water source of the Dai river is the Dajani lake in the Jar highlands. The lake is surrounded by mountains and glaciers who feed the massive lake. There is a constant Bodai settlement that guards the lake, in case the Shay or anyone else want to claim the lake for themselves.



That seems to contradict somewhat with these earlier contributions:


			
				Lalato said:
			
		

> The Dai River, from which the Bodai (children of Dai) take their name, flows from the mountains of Aleasana and winds south into the Sun's Anvil Desert before turning east into the Olden Sea.





			
				Lalato said:
			
		

> Val-Alen sits beneath Elitha's Spire, the tallest peak in Aleasana.





			
				Sarellion said:
			
		

> Within the mountain lies the sacred spring Sellessenril.





			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The sacred Spring of Sellessenril is one of the Dai River's sources



If you want, we can have the Dai river flow from the Spring of Sellessenril somewhere in central Aleasana (i.e. most likely quite far from any Bodai), pool into a large lake in the Jar highlands (much closer to the Bodai grasslands), then flow out again towards the desert and on to the Olden Sea.


----------



## Lalato (Mar 31, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> If you want, we can have the Dai river flow from the Spring of Sellessenril somewhere in central Aleasana (i.e. most likely quite far from any Bodai), pool into a large lake in the Jar highlands (much closer to the Bodai grasslands), then flow out again towards the desert and on to the Olden Sea.




That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 1, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> The nomadic and cannibalistic tribes of the Juni are beginning to move out of the Sun's Anvil Desert and into the southern grasslands. Rumor has it that some unknown threat from the deep desert is pushing them out of their normal range.





			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> [...] a horde of Juni tear into a Bodai settlement on their warponies [...]



As fierce as the Bodai warriors are, lately they seeme to be ill-matched against the Juni's use of sand magic - turning once lush grazing lands into treacherous sand traps for the Bodai's ponies. The Juni warponies (which only vaguely look like ponies but are more closely related to the abundant sand lizards) seem to have no problem with such terrain.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 1, 2005)

NB see comment on the Lake Djani Sellaseril in Meta-thread. 

The 'Anvil' from which the Suns Anvil Desert takes its name is a monadnock (a vast Rock) standing 1200 feet high and and 6 miles wide. The Anvil is pitch black in colour and yet glows with a bright red aura as the sun sets behind it. The peneplain around the Rock is harsh and windswept and notable for its surface of fused glass that extends out for about 12 miles around the Anvil and for the broken rings of tall rocky spires the dot the area.

Beyond the glass ring the desert proper reaaserts itself flowing north to the grasslands of the Bodai and south and west towards the land of the Urukh...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2005)

Note that Sellessenril is only ONE of the Dai River's sources, as is Dajani Lake.  The original post about the Dai simply said that it flowed out of the mountains of Aleasana, doesn't mean that it only came from one mountain spring.

Sidenote, the general location of cities ought to be noted at some point in order for them to be placed somewhere on a map.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 1, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The major water source of the Dai river is the Dajani lake in the Jar highlands. The lake is surrounded by mountains and glaciers who feed the massive lake. There is a constant Bodai settlement that guards the lake, in case the Shay or anyone else want to claim the lake for themselves.
> 
> The settlement has a fortress in the middle, the Jan´Dahan. An order of Bodai paladins guards the fortress and the surrounding lands.




Besides Dajani Lake and Sellessenril Spring, another, lesser source for the mighty Dai River is the small group of hot springs called Okajda Tarym Cal by the Bodai.  These hot springs are scattered across a wide ridge on the southern face of Mount Tarym, slightly northwest of Dajani Lake.  The small stretch of the Bolshe Rapids flows from Okajda Tarym Cal into the Dai River, southwest of Dajani.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 1, 2005)

High on Elithas Spire amongst the eyries of the Dragons is a small green lake called the Pool of Mothers. Its water is icy cold and the Dragons sip from it when they gather.
Most unusually the lake has no known outlets and yet remains constant, the Dragons sumise that the water soaks the very rock of Elitha's spire feeding Inarellion Calshaen-Ahb and passing purified water to the streams and springs below


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 1, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> As fierce as the Bodai warriors are, lately they seeme to be ill-matched against the Juni's use of sand magic - turning once lush grazing lands into treacherous sand traps for the Bodai's ponies. The Juni warponies (which only vaguely look like ponies but are more closely related to the abundant sand lizards) seem to have no problem with such terrain.




Recently, Val-Alen has hosted a young Juni shaman named Ikontet, who paints a different picture of the Juni invasion and the Bodai response.  

According to Ikontet, when the Juni first arrived in the grasslands, they thought they had discovered paradise.  "Never in his life had my father seen so much green," he explained in halting Aleasani.  Food was abundant, and many among the Juni thought they might never have to suffer want again.  

However, things soon changed when the Bodai found them.  At first the Juni had little fear--they had traded with the Bodai for generations, and were certain that moving closer would only strengthen their relationship.  However, they soon found out otherwise.  "When my father spoke to the Bodai chief, they told us, they said we could not live here.  They said that this land was theirs, and it had been given to them, and they alone could settle on it, and if we settled on it, they would kill us."  The discussion became heated, and then one of the Bodai grew angry and stabbed Ikontet's father to death.  Before the Juni could even react, the Bodai were launching arrows at the tribes' warriors, and rounding up the youths and women.  "They took us into slavery.  We are the Juni--we have no such thing.  In the Great Sand--life is hard.  When you meet another tribe--you celebrate, and you trade, and everyone leaves, as friends.  Sometimes, there are fights, but they are short, because if we all spent our time killing each other, and taking each other prisoner, we would all die.  The Bodai--they are not like this.  When one Bodai meets another Bodai, they do not say 'Come friend--share my food'--they say 'Who are you?  Are you as strong as I am?  Give me what you have!'  Then they fight, and sometimes, they kill each other, and other times, one takes the other, to use as a servent.  We--we were not expecting this.  We did not understand that you could own another person.  We still do not understand."

According to Ikontet, he and his fellow captives were beaten and abused by the Bodai, and forced to perform menial tasks.  Finally, he escaped, and after a month on the run, found another tribe of Juni, and joined them, warning them of the Bodai's actions.  "I told them they could not trust the Bodai.  I told them in the Great Sand, the Bodai wore a friendly mask, but when they reached the grasslands, they took it off, and they were demons."  Ikontet says he has become a leader in the Juni struggle against the Bodai, though he still hopes for a peaceful resolution.  "If they wish to fight, we will fight.  We will ruin things so that they will fall to the smallest child of the smallest man.  But if they want to be friends, we will be friends.  We will stand with them until the last darkness falls."

Bodai traders insist that Ikontet is a liar.  Many however feel his story shows every sign of being true...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 2, 2005)

Edit: Was only mentioning it because the wording seemed to imply something different.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 2, 2005)

But most of the people of Val Alen couldn´t care less about the story of a small savage who is at best only eating his own elders instead of every one else. Also in this times of war most humans are interested more in their own survival than in the tales of a little funny looking guy. It´s nice entertainment for a night though.

Most people also side with the Bodai. Nearly everyone agrees that they wouldn´t like a bunch of cannibals intruding in their territory, too.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 2, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> You recall that it was the Bodai who first lived on the grasslands, and the Juni who just recently were driven there from the Sun's Anvil Desert?  Your post seems to reverse that, from my reading..... *confused*




Yes, I did.  Read it over again.  The Juni arrive in the grasslands, think they've come to a wonderful paradise, and then the guys who've lived there dissuade them of that notion.

(Postscript--Just reread and noticed a few phrases that could be misinterpeted.  I'll take care of them.)

If you want to talk about this further, move it to the meta-thread.  That's why it's here.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 2, 2005)

Juni society is highly decentralised and is characterised by small family based mobs of 10 - 30 individuals. These mobs are nomadic wandering over vast territories eeking out what living they can and visiting particular sacred sites which include sacred stones, oasis, hunting areas and other sites of significance. 
Juni wandering is recorded in elaborate song-maps remembered by the Juni bards and celebrated in song and dance. Juni beleif is that nothing exists outside these Song-Maps  and that each place is continuously sung into being by recitation of the Song-Map. When something is encountered for the first time (and thus is not part of the Song-Map) it is considered a Dream until it is sung into being, Juni also beleive that should the Song-Map ever stop being sung the world will disintergrate.

When Juni mobs meet the first part of the ritual of encounter is to recite the Song-Map of each Mob, if two Song-Maps share common sites of significance then kinship between the two mobs is recognised and freindly social interaction begins, the more common sites shared the closer the kinship recognised. 

Other Juni myth tells of the ancient Dragon-King who once lived wrapped around the Sun Anvil and who first sang the World into being and who had the Juni spring up from the sand with his children the Lizards at their side. It is for this reason that Juni are able to speak to reptiles including the large Setu (Monitor Lizards) which they sometimes ride over the Desert sands .

The Juni age-bands also deserve comment. All Juni males upon passing childhood are intiated into a mystery cult which cut across Mobs and bind all members of a recognised Kinship area. These Cults each teach different skills useful to Juni life. Some teach magic, others the secret nature and its spirits and others the skill of warriors.

One obscure Cult which has suddenly risen to prominence in the new expansion into the Bodai grasslands is the Cult of the Sand Tiger. This Cult teaches the Secret of the Blood Frenzy where a Juni can gain increase strength and endurance by tearing the flesh and drinking the blood of his enemies.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 4, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 4, 2005)

ba-bump.

Twice in one day people.  Don't make me do it again.


----------



## JimAde (Apr 4, 2005)

Fine... 

Shay loremasters maintain that the Bodai and Juni were actually a single people who were displaced from Aleasana proper ages ago.  Those who settled in the grasslands became sundered from those who ventured into the deep desert.  This idea is met with derision by both the Bodai and Juni who point out that their people cannot even intermarry and do not share a common tongue.

The Shay are not forthcoming with an explanation.


----------



## Lalato (Apr 4, 2005)

Lalato said:
			
		

> At the southern edge of the Faegrim where the marsh turns to the grassland home of the Bodai live the Isslen, commonly known as lizardfolk.  Their raids often strike deep into Bodai and Fae territory, but they quickly recede back to the swamps with their loot.  Neither the Bodai nor the Fae have made any large scale efforts to attack the lizardfolk as it is commonly believed that they live under the protection of dragons.  This is likely untrue, but the rumors persist nonetheless.




The Isslen perform the raids to hide that they are also searching for a rare crystal that can be found in and around Aleasana.  These crystals hold religious significance in the Isslen's matriarchal society.

--sam


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 4, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Juni age-bands also deserve comment. All Juni males upon passing childhood are intiated into a mystery cult which cut across Mobs and bind all members of a recognised Kinship area. These Cults each teaching different skills some magic, others the secret of bards, others the nature of spirits and others the skill of warriors. One obscure Cult which has suddenly risen to prominence in the new expansion into the Bodai grasslands is the Cult of the Sand Tiger. This Cult teaches the _Secret of the Blood Frenzy_ where a Juni can gain increase strength and endurance by tearing the flesh and drinking the blood of his enemies




Ikontet is a member of the Cult of Dreaming Dragon--apparently a group of some signifigance--and while he doesn't exactly approve of the Cult of the Sand Tiger's methods, he does seem to condone them.  "Blood for blood, death for death," he stated when a Bodai trader irately argued that such a group proved the evil of the Juni.  "You have woken the Dragon.  Now feel his claws."


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 4, 2005)

The mithral mines of the City-State Kallizar are hotly contested, as the military power of Kallizar controls one of the extremely rare sources of mithral ore, giving them quite an advantage over their competition who must use primarily bronze arms and armor.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 4, 2005)

Heading South from the Grasslands the Dai river does not reach the sea, instead it gouges ot  a deep gorge through the desert before it spends itself in a delta area that the Juni call the Glistening Hand.
The gorge and the delta are a sacred place of the Juni and the most fertile area in the desert with thick groves of olive, coconut palm and papyrus, while crocodiles, dire platypus and other beasts lurk in the many streams.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 4, 2005)

*I am in a citybuilding mood.*

Contribution

The sacred city of Val-Alen is one of the greatest cities of Aleasane at the moment. This is a  result of refugees fleeing there and a larger number of Shay who take up permanent residence. 

Refugees flee to Val-Alen because the presence of the dragons and the sacred spring which both Shay and Bodai revere, results in a city no one wants to mess with. There are also rumours that Val-Alen still possesses some ancient weapons from the last war.   

Elitha´s Spire is a large but lonely mountain, standing proud with in the middle of a wide valley with the city sprawling below on all sides. Three old walls guard the city with a bustling tent-town sprawling outside. The outer wall surrounds the newest quarters, areas built for normal citizens. The grandfather of the current duke commissioned dvergar stonesmiths to build it.

The second ring is the residential area for the well off people. Most areas of the middle city are restricted for the common folk. The public areas in the middle ring are the temples, the council hall and several guild halls for the craftsmen and traders of the city. The middle city shows remnants of old shay architecture and holds a lot of parks and rare plants, prized for their healing properties. 

The inner ring is the sacred precinct with the mountain, the tree, the temple of the spring of Sellessenril and some other buildings. This area is mostly shay in appearance with gardens, small canals and murals on the inner side of the ancient wall. 
On the opposite side of the spring temple is the palace of the duke. The palace has its own walls that separate it from the rest of the inner area. Only important Shay gain the permit to wander the roots that run along the backside of the palace.    

The refugees are the current problem of the city. There are thoughts to form new regiments for warfare or settle them in areas not currently in agricultural use. Duke Kail Ilendus ordered the passguards to restrict access for refugees at the moment but ghas not decided what to do with the people already there.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 5, 2005)

Time to get back to the beginning...


			
				die_kluge said:
			
		

> Aleasana is embroiled in a civil war where the king of Cassant battles for the true crown of the throne against numerous other city states.




The True Crown and the throne that goes with it - the Aleasani Seat - have not had a legitimate owner for centuries. Their origins are lost in time and they seem to be of ancient Shay design, however forged of cold iron. The current whereabouts of the True Crown are unknown. The Aleasani Seat is located in the middle of an imposing black castle on top of a mountain in Virgon, neighboring Cassant in central Aleasani. The Seat seems to grow straight out of the rock of the mountain, and cannot be dislodged by any means. The castle is rumored to be haunted - for the past 400 years, no claimant to the throne has been able to hold the castle for more than a year, or sit in the throne for more than a day. It stands empty and deserted now, not even rats or spiders scurrying through its black corridors.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 5, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Heading South from the Grasslands the Dai river does not reach the sea [...]



Uhm... Y'er going to have to explain that one to me. Do you mean the river evaporates into the desert? If so, that would make for a very INfertile salt sea, and be directly against Lalato's earlier post on the Dai River:


			
				Lalato said:
			
		

> The Dai River, from which the Bodai (children of Dai) take their name, flows from the mountains of Aleasana and winds south into the Sun's Anvil Desert before turning east into the Olden Sea.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 5, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Time to get back to the beginning...
> 
> 
> The True Crown and the throne that goes with it - the Aleasani Seat - have not had a legitimate owner for centuries. Their origins are lost in time and they seem to be of ancient Shay design, however forged of cold iron. The current whereabouts of the True Crown are unknown. The Aleasani Seat is located in the middle of an imposing black castle on top of a mountain in Virgon, neighboring Cassant in central Aleasani. The Seat seems to grow straight out of the rock of the mountain, and cannot be dislodged by any means. The castle is rumored to be haunted - for the past 400 years, no claimant to the throne has been able to hold the castle for more than a year, or sit in the throne for more than a day. It stands empty and deserted now, not even rats or spiders scurrying through its black corridors.




No capital city?


----------



## Conaill (Apr 5, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> No capital city?



It might have been once, but nowadays "there are few nations per se; rather a collection of city-states and feuding warlords".


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 5, 2005)

I draw an informal one up then. The castle seems to be in a very remote location, so I would assume that the king was spending most of the time somewhere more pleasant than a cold castle on a top of a mountain.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 5, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Uhm... Y'er going to have to explain that one to me. Do you mean the river evaporates into the desert? If so, that would make for a very INfertile salt sea, and be directly against Lalato's earlier post on the Dai River:




I meant the Dai River after cutting a narrow gorge through the desert spreads out into a delta made up of a number of lesser channels, these channels reach the Olden sea but are substantially less spectacular the the river from which they stem


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 5, 2005)

Dvergar society is famed for its scholarship.  All Dvergar cities include a library wherein the writings of generations of Dvergar wizards and sages are preserved.  While one can find out virtually any piece of information that you want in them, the fact remains that most Dvergar are obsessive and secretive, and naturally the works of generation upon generation of them is both extensive, and insanely difficult to search through, assuming you can even gain access to the library.  Which is highly unlikely.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 5, 2005)

Lalato said:
			
		

> The Isslen perform the raids to hide that they are also searching for a rare crystal that can be found in and around Aleasana.  These crystals hold religious significance in the Isslen's matriarchal society.
> 
> --sam




The Isslen Matriarch constructs her nest from the Crystals which she then warms by her own body. The energy from the crytals suffuses the eggs giving strength and ability to the young (or so the Isslen beleive). 
Indeed the Matriarchs have been looking for the True Crystal that will allow her hatchlings to transform into a new breed of Dragons, so far none have succeeded.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 5, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> The Isslen Matriarch constructs her nest from the Crystals which she then warms by her own body. The energy from the crytals suffuses the eggs giving strength and ability to the young (or so the Isslen beleive).
> Indeed the Matriarchs have been looking for the True Crystal that will allow her hatchlings to transform into a new breed of Dragons, so far none have succeeded.




The rogue Odraani Imperium is a small nation along the mid-western edges of Aleasana, bordering the Faegrim, constantly under threat of attack by Fey and Aleasani.  Odraani was founded long ago by Aleasani expatriates who had been ostracized because of their practicing necromancy, and shortly after the founding its ruler, the Imperator Kimaj Ni'Taal, attained lichdom.  Kimaj has long since built up his small nation into a formidible military power, albeit much weaker than the combined forces of the Aleasani.  The Odraani military is comprised primarily of undead, but they also have a small population of Shay who have been perverted to the Odraani ways and serve as assassins or spies.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 5, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> The rogue Odraani Imperium is a small nation along the mid-western edges of Aleasana, bordering the Faegrim, constantly under threat of attack by Fey and Aleasani.  Odraani was founded long ago by Aleasani expatriates who had been ostracized because of their practicing necromancy, and shortly after the founding its ruler, the Imperator Kimaj Ni'Taal, attained lichdom.  Kimaj has long since built up his small nation into a formidible military power, albeit much weaker than the combined forces of the Aleasani.  The Odraani military is comprised primarily of undead, but they also have a small population of Shay who have been perverted to the Odraani ways and serve as assassins or spies.



[Editted to remove some less palatable elements - also check out the rules thread for a slight alteration to aligment rules for undead in Aleasana!]

Despite it's reputation, the Odraani Imperium contains a surprising number of Neutral and even Good-aligned undead, and overall could perhaps best be described as Lawful Neutral. Undead are granted the same rights as the living, and wander the streets with impunity.

Although the Fey typically stay out of mortal affairs in Aleasana, they consider undead an abomination, and there have been frequent but unorganized conflicts along the Odraani border.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 5, 2005)

@Conaill
Why should the Imperium be forced to expand? Their undead need no food or many other resources. If space is an issue, they could build upwards and create the first skyline of Aleasana.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 5, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> @Conaill
> Why should the Imperium be forced to expand? Their undead need no food or many other resources. If space is an issue, they could build upwards and create the first skyline of Aleasana.



Yeah, I can just imagine the barrcaks for the undead army: rows upon rows of undead, stacked up like cordwood!

However, the intelligent undead are unlikely to settle for such an arrangement, and may demand more "living" space. Plus there's the fact that some of the undead feed on the living...

(Edit: changed the original post to "*many Aleasani fear* the steady growth of its undead population may force it to expand its territory".)


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 6, 2005)

*Raise up another city*

The city of Cassant:

The city of Cassant has a proud history as the kings of Cassant made their home here, especially during the cold winter months when the castle of King´s Spire (the name of the castle where the throne is located)  was a hell of a place to live in.

After the disappearance of the royal family and the whole population of Black Spire in the Night of Woe 400 years ago, the duke of Cassant became the Lord Steward of Aleasana until the War of Deadly Voices broke out. Cassant was sacked during this time and lost its prime positon as the kingdom broke apart.

Cassant was a former Dvergar city and the influence of the cunning stonemasons can be seen till today. The city is wedged between two mountain flanks on a plateau that descends in a gentle slope down the valley. With two of three sides well protected, a thick wall of stone protects the third side, overlooking the fields and pastures of Cassant. A wide trench is situated befor the wall. Two gates open into the city from the wall, three other gates open into the city from three mountain roads meeting here. The eastern one of them is King´s Gate, guarding the King´s Street leading into the city. The King´s Way outside of the gate leads to King´s Spire Castle. 
The other two gates are the High Gate and the Steel Gate. The High Gate is situated between the mountain flanks and guards the northern way. In front of the outside of the northern gate is a large chasm the dvergar bridged over with a sturdy stone bridge. The bridge can be destroyed via a mechanism in the gate house but the Cassanti would do this only as a last defense mechanism, as they can´t rebuild such a fine bridge.

The Steel Gate guards the western way which is actually a long tunnel. The tunnel widens into a large hall before the gate and the dvergar dug a large trnech there in front of the gate. The tunnel had a dvergar bridge, too, but this one and the gatehouse were destroyed in the War of Deadly Voices.  A drawbridge now spans the trench.

The city itself looks quite grim. Buildings are built using the dark stone of the surrounding countryside, Cassanti prefer dark and grey colors and the humour of the inhabitants is rather dry. People say that the city was once much more beautiful with gardens and parks, painted houses and fine statues of the kings displayed in the city, but this days are long past.

The palace of the king stands near the wall of the western mountain. Built using marble, red and beige stone, the palace looks much more friendly than the rest of the city. 
Behind the palace is the High Citadel, a huge fortress hewn from the stone of the mountain itself, with large caverns built by the former owners. Long battlements line the clifflike mountainside, where the royal guard looks out for trouble coming from the south and mighty enchanted catapults are stationed to crush the enemy. The citadel was never taken by an enemy during the reign of man and gave sanctuary to the population as the city was destroyed in the last war.

The eastern mountain a steep slope upwards but is not a cliff like his twin on the other side.  On the slope of the mountain stands the Royal Academy of Wizardry, the last one remaining in the realm from the time of kings. The academy also uses caverns in the mountain side to house their laboratories. As these caverns are very sturdy, no amount of explosions have ever done anything more than shaking the walls and dusting the inhabitants.
The academy is built on terraces and has many towers, buildings, courtyards and small gardens on the terraces. Like the High Citadel the academy never fell to outside forces, due to the ancient wards placed on the institution.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 6, 2005)

Just to point out, liches are evil and a "rogue empire" could hardly be considered a peaceful power.  Most undead (at least most intelligent ones) are by default evil, anyway....  And it's highly doubtful they would have been forced out of Aleasana's prime nation for practicing necromancy if it were just a peaceful thing (after all, there's no reason to animate the dead, as opposed to Raising them (which is no more difficult for priests at least), except to use them as minions).  It's very unlikely that Odraani has no animosity or plans of expansion into Aleasana, and it's very likely that they get their undead forces by animating corpses from Aleasani graveyards and such.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 6, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Just to point out, liches are evil and a "rogue empire" could hardly be considered a peaceful power.  Most undead (at least most intelligent ones) are by default evil, anyway...



Yes, I know all of that. Just thought Aleasana would be a more interesting place if we go against the cliches a bit.

Guess I could just have said "intelligent undead do not need to be evil in Aleasani"... would you be happier with that?


----------



## Lalato (Apr 6, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Just to point out, liches are evil and a "rogue empire" could hardly be considered a peaceful power.  Most undead (at least most intelligent ones) are by default evil, anyway....  And it's highly doubtful they would have been forced out of Aleasana's prime nation for practicing necromancy if it were just a peaceful thing (after all, there's no reason to animate the dead, as opposed to Raising them (which is no more difficult for priests at least), except to use them as minions).  It's very unlikely that Odraani has no animosity or plans of expansion into Aleasana, and it's very likely that they get their undead forces by animating corpses from Aleasani graveyards and such.




I read it more like that's what the Shay Odraani ambassador says when he travels to other Aleasani city-states.  It's just lip service while his cohorts scour the graveyards to raise undead and smuggle them back to the Imperium...  

That said... in the Eberron campaign setting there are good aligned undead.  They are called "Deathless".  They are powered by positive energy instead of negative.  So it would be possible to have an internal struggle in the Odraani Imperium between the negative energy factions and the positive energy factions.

--sam


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 6, 2005)

The city of Bandesh-Thar lies to the south of Cassant, on the Eastern half of Aleasana.  Like Cassant it is a former Dvergar city, though its construction favors sloping walls and rounded edges, a rather unique property in dwarven construction.  The buildings of Bandesh-Thar are breathtaking in their loveliness, with the most lovely being the glittering Ruby Palace. 

For centuries, Bandesh-Thar served as the holy city of the Church of Dar, the ancient faith of the Asani people.  Its lord was the Dominus, High Priest of the Church, and Protector of the Faith.  But as the Aleasani lived among the Shay, the Dvergar, and other influences, the power of the Church waned, as Aleasani began to worship other forces.  The attitude of the priests became increasingly militant, inflexible, and xenophobic.  It was this that would create the tragedy of the War of Deadly Voices.

At the time of the Night of Woe, the Dominus of Bandesh-Thar was Gojerus Alsea, brother to the King.  Gojerus was an embittered, tempermental man, who had joined the Church both out of piety, and because of his hatred and resentment for his brother.  Gojerus had proven a brilliant theologian and excellent politician, and had easily risen to the top of the Church.  However, his radical stances had soon made him a persona non grata at his brother's court--indeed, by the time of the Night of Woe, he was under a year-long ban, and could not attend court, or speak on it--a situation which had increased conflict between Church and State.  When Gojerus heard of his brother's death, he immediately called up his holy guard, and marched on Cassant, expecting to be made king.  However, once there, he found the city Gates shut on him.  When he demanded the city be opened for him, the Lord Steward Rythin Valeris refused, stating that no man could be both King and Dominus--and that a murderer could not be either. (Rythin was referring to a rumor, perhaps true, that the Night of Woe had been engineered by Gojerus.)  Angered by this percieved insolence, Gojerus had his troops attack the city, and in a pointed effort to purge the city of Elvish influences, had Cassant's gardens, statues, and decorations destroyed.  The razing went on for twenty-five days, while Valeris's men held the castle, at which point allies arrived from Annit and Altania, and fought the Dominus's forces off, thus beginning the War of Deadly Voices.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 6, 2005)

So now we have 400 years of warfare and a split nation?

What do we do with:

Old-timers claim that, back when they were young, the mountains were not as tall as they are now. There were more passes and easier travel, when Aleasana was a single nation.


The important piece is the last sentence. i assume that the other is more a rumour or so.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I don't see anything in that that claimed the people who say that _remember_ a time when Aleasanna was a single nation--they seem to be repeating a rumor, or a legend.

But really, if we want to talk about this further, we should go to the meta-thread.  That's what it's there for...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 6, 2005)

Lalato said:
			
		

> I read it more like that's what the Shay Odraani ambassador says when he travels to other Aleasani city-states.  It's just lip service while his cohorts scour the graveyards to raise undead and smuggle them back to the Imperium...
> 
> That said... in the Eberron campaign setting there are good aligned undead.  They are called "Deathless".  They are powered by positive energy instead of negative.  So it would be possible to have an internal struggle in the Odraani Imperium between the negative energy factions and the positive energy factions.
> 
> --sam




Yes, I know this, and they are not Core.  Nor are Deathless technically Undead.  In the Core Rules, liches and most other undead are universally evil.  I know of Eberronian Deathless and Faerunian archliches and such.  But my post about Odraani gave the dinstinct impression that it was evil or at least unfriendly and that's why it's a rogue nation and why its people were forced out of Aleasana proper.  And empires don't get to be empires by being pacifist or stagnant.  So that's why I was pointing things out, and doing so again..... *sigh*  It's possible that Odraani has some mix of good and evil undead, but it's extremely likely that at its core it is an evil empire, albeit a small one with perhaps only selfish and arcane motivations.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 6, 2005)

Let's say it again...


*If you have a niggling point to make, take it to the meta-thread!
Too much bickering will kill contributions dead!
The Meta-thread is there so we can argue about stuff--
Without filling the main thread with pages full of guff!*


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 7, 2005)

bump.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 7, 2005)

Amongst the most terrible denizens of the Faegrim are the Seven Slayers, a band of fey-touched Troll Hunter Mercenaries who roam the marshlands and borders of Aleasana slayng any non-Fey humanoid they come across. They show a particular hatred for Shay. At least one of the Seven Slayers is a swampdwelling Scrag...


----------



## Conaill (Apr 7, 2005)

It is said that the Fae steal human babies, replacing them with one of their own. Sorcerors are often thought to be Fae-blooded, and are mistrusted. In the Western realms of Aleasana, noble-born babies are sometimes put to death if they are found to have sorcerous potential, ears that are too long, or other features thought to be associated with changeling babies. (Wings are a dead giveaway! )


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 8, 2005)

Kitea is the aleasan goddess of war and music. Her common image is that of a young woman in plate with a spear in one hand and a lyre in the other. As can be expected her worship is quite popular. Her temples are homes to musicians as well as fierce warriors. 
Her daughters, the muses are her army inspiring mortals to battle and creative new songs.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2005)

The northern city-state of Volg has remained neutral throughout most of the current conflict, mostly just protecting its borders and trade routes, but has on occasion needed to ally itself with one faction or another in order to secure the all-important trade routes.  Its northern clime and constant threat from Northerner attacks and worse means that Volg needs to import a significant amount of its foodstuffs, having little arable land itself and few crops that will grow well.  Cattle and the like are uncommon in Volg because of the chill, though they manage to keep a few aurochs herds and caribou for occasional butchering when crops and imported foods are scarce.  Volg has also been urged on many occasions, by the Dvergar amongst its populace, to oppose those city-states led by anti-Dvergar or humanocentric leaders, but so far the margrave has yet to cave under these pressures.....


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 8, 2005)

Following the decade-long War of Deadly Voices, the various city-provinces of Aleasana did their best to heal their wounds, and settled into the nearly four century period generally known as the Interregnum.  The War, while it had cost many lives, had ultimately settled nothing, and had ended because the damage done to all sides was so great that they had more or less lost their ability to wage it.  And so Aleasani slowly settled into existence without a monarch.

In the beginning, most people were too preoccupied with rebuilding to particularly care or even really notice the lack.  True, problems like bandits and raiders were being dealt with less quickly, but by and large, there was little change to the average person's life.  Aleasana had always been a kingdom of very autonomous provinces, prone to feuding and infighting.  With most cities preoccupied with the reconstruction, things more or less stayed the same.  However, as the Aleasani returned to their former power, it gradually became apparent how profoundly different things were now.  With no ruler over them to control things, the lords of each city-state found themself the near-absolute authority on policy within their borders.  Roads that had once been free gained arm guards and expensive tolls.  Historic trading partners now fought among themselves and closed their borders.  In a few areas, (Dromas, for example) the hereditary rulers were diposed by radical elements, who then molded life to fit their vision of an ideal existence.  It was a time of great change, dominated by constant minor conflicts.

For most, the idea of the king became one of incredible appeal.  In the beginning, people remembered the better times during the Old Kingdom, and waited eagerly for their return.  Eventually, the legend of what the Old Kingdom had been, exagerated and glossed over by later generations, gained a sort of unstoppable momentum.  It had been a land at peace, a land with one law--a better land.  Adding to this atmosphere was the initial belief that this was merely a temporary matter--that "within a summer or two" they were going to settle things and Aleasana would gain a new monarch.  As the years past, this belief changed from an apparently comonsensical statement to a near-religious faith.  A new King would arise.  Aleasana would be united again.  The petty wars would stop.  This was not the end of the kingdom--it was the Interregnum.  It was this attitude that fired Lord Steward Ralin Valeris of Cassant in his attempt for the throne.  With typical elan, Ralin side-stepped what a horde of lawyers, religious figures, and nobles had argued over for centuries, and simply declared himself King, "in order to restore to Aleasana her former state of order and justice."

Ralin had of course, expected some opposition but the outpouring he recieved shocked even him.  Altania, a traditional ally, declared his actions "unlawful, unwise, and unfit'.  Dromas declared that it would view any attempt to 'reestablish that outmoded instrument of tyranny known as the Kingdom of Aleasana' with hostility.  And most devastatingly, Dominus Kalthir Alsea declared he would fight against Ralin's "mad attempt for power" to his dying breath.  Ralin had known Bandesh-Thar and the Darists would look askance at his bid, but he had been counting on Kalthir, a reasonable, kind-hearted man who'd used his reign as Dominus to further reconciliation with those powers the Church had harmed during the War, to hold the criticism back, and be willing to deal with Cassant.  Instead, he met Ralin on the field.  In the battle, that followed Kalthir died, and his daughter Majera took over the title.  Majera was the opposite of her father--an "oldblood" like her mother Ancia, and her reaction was even more strident--she declared that not only would she oppose Valeris as king, but that she would fight to see the throne returned to the Alseas.  

Soon, others entered the war, with a variety of goals, as the conflict spread.  Soon the Interregnum was over, and the War of the Throne had begun...


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 8, 2005)

bump.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 8, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> bump.




Drveger lore tells of the Rhyaltor, a bogeyman from deep underground that constantly knocks on the walls of the Drveger tunnels and *bumps* hidden things into view - sometimes these might be a boon, but most often they are a curse and a horror....


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 8, 2005)

Teehee. Good one, Tonguez. I like it!


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 8, 2005)

Pure Old-Bloods have a longer life expectancy than normal humans and are known to live circa  250 years. oldbloods were considered adult when 20 years of age (relating to 15 standard PHB humans). Middle Aged Oldbloods are at 100 years old (35), old age begins with 175 (53). Old Bloods are cionsidered venerable when they are 220 (70). Death date is between 223 and and 280. 

There are tales and rumours about Old Bloods living up to 500 years. These are called Astarin, the Sunchildren. They have shimmering hair, golden skin and blazing eyes like the sun, able to pierce the mind of lesser beings and see places far away.
No one today has ever seen one of these in the lands of Aleasana and they are commonly dismissed as faerie tales. 

But the people on the other side of the olden sea know better. 

Aleasana has a 364 day year with each day as long as a day on Earth.


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 9, 2005)

Perhaps the most bizarre claimant to the throne is Nara, an alu-fiend- and the daughter of the last king by his first marriage, to a succubus who had seduced the king in disguise in an attempt to engineer some hellish plan.  She was discovered, and forced to flee, leaving the half-breed behind.  She was declared no longer legitimate and all record of her existence was purged, though the king was unwilling to order her death, so Nara was cast into the streets.  Taken in by the thief's guild, she rapidly rose in position, first to the top of the city's guild, and then consolidating other cities' unsavory elements into her increasingly vast criminal empire, which she has ruled ever since.

The so-called Hell Queen of Rogues is quietly working behind the scenes with her vast network to come out on top.  Though she lacks the army of the public wouldbe rulers, she has accomplished quite a large amount, mostly using well placed words, blackmail, coercion, and knives in the dark.  It is even more unnerving when one considers how few know, or even suspect her existence.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 9, 2005)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> Perhaps the most bizarre claimant to the throne is Nara, an alu-fiend- and the daughter of the last king by his first marriage, to a succubus who had seduced the king in disguise in an attempt to engineer some hellish plan.  She was discovered, and forced to flee, leaving the half-breed behind.  She was declared no longer legitimate and all record of her existence was purged, though the king was unwilling to order her death, so Nara was cast into the streets.  Taken in by the thief's guild, she rapidly rose in position, first to the top of the city's guild, and then consolidating other cities' unsavory elements into her increasingly vast criminal empire, which she has ruled ever since.
> 
> The so-called Hell Queen of Rogues is quietly working behind the scenes with her vast network to come out on top.  Though she lacks the army of the public wouldbe rulers, she has accomplished quite a large amount, mostly using well placed words, blackmail, coercion, and knives in the dark.  It is even more unnerving when one considers how few know, or even suspect her existence.




Interesting.  And I've been waiting all day to post my contribution to the Aleasani underworld. {:^D  I'll keep my next several contributions short and succinct after this one...  Now, my contribution:



While Aleasana is rife with political maneuvering, and warfare to claim the throne for a unified kingdom, the land has its share of cults, arms merchants, anarchists, rebels, and revolutionaries who all seek to prevent reunification, and would rather see Aleasana further divided.

The Bleak Ascension is one of the smaller of these groups, a semi-secret network of individuals working together to try and find divine ascension through necromantic means.  Their desire for personal ascension is a factor in their utter refusal to associate with, let alone by influenced or ruled by, the Odraani Imperium.  Bleakists of the Ascension seek to dominate others and rule over the living as undead overlords, but they always plan for the long-term and seek means of self-preservation first and foremost, as they can't very well lord over anything if they're dead in a few mere decades or centuries.  They use the undead as tools to secure their own personal ascension and acquire their own domains.  Bleakists are lead by the Bleak Archons, a very small but (they hope) gradually-growing council of liches, vampire lords, spectres, and wights, but as of yet the Bleakists have not found any consistent, reliable means of transformation into powerful undead retaining their original minds and souls.  None wish to be dominated by their fellows, but are willing to serve in a limited fashion until they have their own domains and subjects.  The Bleak Archons still seek ascension to higher, grander, more deific forms of undeath, but have at least their immortality for now, allowing them to plan without worrying that their time will run out.

Another small group opposed to Aleasana is the Revolutionist Concordat, a large band of anarchs, rebels, and revolutionaries who control a small group of towns and villages near eastern Aleasana.  The Concordat desires nothing but the collapse of Aleasana's government systems, with most of the members desiring free cities ruled by the people, and other members simply wishing for anarchy or revenge against the Aleasani rulers.  The Revolutionists are active in many small cells across the country, but many focus on "liberating" more territories around the Concordat proper.

One of the larger organizations trying to bring down Aleasana is the Black Orrery, a widespread and highly-secretive cult that works mostly through individuals and tiny cells.  Members of the Black Orrery become pieces of an infernal machine, a vast network of inhuman monstrosities disturbingly similar to their once-humanoid identities.  They integrate ghastly and reprehensible grafts of necrotic, fiendish, and chaositech into their bodies, leaving them barely recognizable and irredeemably diabolical.  The Black Orrery seeks nothing less sinister than to align the outer planes, through annual rituals and vile deeds that often require precise placement of cultists in specific locations and positions, for the ultimate goal of cutting off the celestial realms and leaving wide-open a path for their lords, the inscrutable machine-fiends, who will overrun the world and tear everything down, setting up hell in the mortal world.

Another, equally sinister and even larger, less secretive foe is the Nihilus Solution, a scattered cult that seeks the utter destruction and annihilation of the world, for the purpose of everything being re-created in a more perfect form, preferably by Nihilus cultists ascended to divinity by the act of destroying and absorbing the essence of the world.  Many in Nihilus are devotees of destroyer gods and spirits, and as a whole the cult just wants everything eliminated, with the faithful believing that their deities will recreate the world, not cultists of the Solution.

The other major faction in the underworld of Aleasana's fractured kingdom is the Nightshade Cabal, extremely secretive (as in, "speak of us openly and find a poisoned dagger sprouting from your back before the day is through, because we'll know") but somewhat less sinister than the others, merely working to maintain the divided, warring state of Aleasana much as it is today, and as it was in the War of Deadly Voices.  The Nightshade Cabal is chiefly composed of death merchants, who sell weaponry, siege equipment, ammunition, armor, foodstuffs, and other military supplies to the factions of Aleasana.  A few other members of Nightshade, the elite of the organization, are assassins who seek to perpetuate the wars in Aleasana, knowing well the dearth of profits that can be earned in wartime assassination, arms dealing, logistics control, and political manipulation.  The Cabal also contains a sizeable number of infiltrators, spies, and thieves who observe Aleasani politicking and back-room deals and the like, and to steal or copy important documents or other items, which includes blackmail and bribery material on occasion.  A few cabalists are thugs, enforcers, mages, or priests, with cabalist mages often focusing on divination, abjuration, and illusion, and cabalist priests often dedicated to deities of death, warfare, strife, or greed.  The Nightshade Cabal also maintains some formidable mercenary companies, soldiers of fortune who are either oblivious to the Cabal's other activities (knowing their employers by some false moniker or a merchant cartel "front"), or held on a short leash in the case of those initiated into the Cabal's true face.  These mercenaries are often used by Aleasana's factions to balance the power in battles, generally with a Cabal factor or faceman coordinating the contract (and manipulating the desired faction into purchasing the contract, based on what will better promote and maintain continual, profitable Nightshade business).  Strangely enough, to ensure the security of their livelyhood and indeed their own lives, the Nightshade Cabal works simultaneously to prevent invasions or wars with the non-human groups outside Aleasana proper, because they can't have non-humans overrunning the shattered kingdom and incidentally wiping out the Cabal or its lucrative business with the Aleasani factions.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 9, 2005)

When the Asani arrived in the land, they came with tools for an art that is now forgotten, a magic that wasn't magic.  But its practitioners had been growing rarer in the old land, and with the disaster, they were almost gone.  In the wars that were fought to conquer Aleasana, they at last vanished, leaving only the strange machines that they used in their practices.  For centuries now, the Aleasani have tried to figure out how to use this technology, with little success.  

Further, what success they have had has been terrible.  It was the use of old Asani weapons that turned the War of Deadly Voices from a mere civil struggle into the tragedy it became.  On those rare occasions a 'practioner' has figured out how to use a device, it's generally led to their death.  Still, they go on, trying to capture the power they have lost...


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 10, 2005)

Dar is the god of mathematics, hierarchy, logic, laws, architecture and judgement. He is depicted as a completely symmetric entity, neither male or female. His doctrine is that everything has a place, that superiors have to be obeyed and inferiors have to be protected. Reason can solve everything.

In the lands beyond the Olden Sea he is also known as the jailor and god of exile, the guardian that keeps the insane and criminals away from orderly society.

If he would accept the current Dominus as his head priest is unknown. Majera believes that magic and fey violate the natural order and are outside any sane hierarchy and so must be purged.


----------



## Tonguez (Apr 10, 2005)

Within Hangende a cult has arisen which seeks to purge Aleasana of the accursed human invaders, the Cult known as the Iron Hammer are working to cast down all the human cities, force the Shay back into the Faegrim and claim the Throne for their own. Their leader the enigmatic Harlfort Hammerfist claims to have found some anceint artifact in a deep cavern beneath Elitha's Spire and a means of awakening the ancient Astani Art and its strange machines...

(there you go another Faction)


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 10, 2005)

Isn´t it Asani instead of Astani?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 10, 2005)

Aye, I think your post about the similar Astarin got Rhialto to accidentally add a "t" in Asani.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 10, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Within Hangende a cult has arisen which seeks to purge Aleasana of the accursed human invaders, the Cult known as the Iron Hammer are working to cast down all the human cities, force the Shay back into the Faegrim and claim the Throne for their own. Their leader the enigmatic Harlfort Hammerfist claims to have found some anceint artifact in a deep cavern beneath Elitha's Spire and a means of awakening the ancient Astani Art and its strange machines...
> 
> (there you go another Faction)




One of Cassant's allies is the city Ghirad'ai, a few leagues south of Cassant and built halfway into the heart of the small mountain Ghirad's Hill (supposedly, it was shorter when the colonist Ghirad found the site).  Ghirad'ai is chiefly a mining city, with vast mines producing copper and tin for the forging of bronze, one of Cassant's important resources.  Ghirad'ai is governed by a distant descendant of its founder Ghirad, the merchant lord Tobas Korruda, an acquaintence of Cassant's ruler, Ralin Valeris, but he sided with Cassant primarily out of practical reasons.  Ghirad'ai has no military of its own except for a small force of guards, and employs mercenaries when necessary (but fortunately, they have plenty in the coffers to pay for good, loyal mercenaries), often the same few mercenary bands.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 10, 2005)

There is a secret cult of Shay wizards and druids, called The Grey Seers, whose primary goals are premised on the survival and prosperity of the race. This somewhat translates to on-going undertakings to undermine the city of undeads to the south at every possible opportunity and to sustain the division among the human cities while allowing the Shay as a race to gain a foothold sufficient to establish themselves as a power to be reckoned with. The Grey Seers have a clearly defined 100-year strategy that involve decisive actions and missions to fulfill these objectives.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 10, 2005)

The ruler of Virgon, High General Alasa Kitama is a major contender for the throne. The city is a theocracy with the priests of Kitea in charge. A militant order dedicated to Kitea and the clergy of the church are the military forces of Virgon.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Rhialto: Is a summary of the setting, Thus Far, being compiled or found any where else...so as to be able to get a grip on whats been defined so far...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2005)

One of Bandesh-Thar's strongest military allies is the city-state Agreion, several leagues north and situated in a large crater, across which Agreion sprawls.  This city-state has one of the few reliable sources of iron in Aleasana proper, very useful considering the Dominus' hatred of non-humans, and Agreion is populated entirely by humans who are distantly descended from the vassal families of Majera's noble bloodline.  Agreion is a great swath of forges and soot-spewing furnaces, smelting their precious iron ore to make the finest steel weapons of Aleasana.  Agreion's mines spread far, wide, and deep beneath the crater and beyond.  The city is well-defended by a ring of ballistas and trebuchets lining the rim of the great crater, but in case of an overwhelming force, each siege-weapon crew has a stash of alchemist's fire to ruin their artillery, in the event a foe tries to point the siege machines at Agreion.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 11, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Another small group opposed to Aleasana is Revolutionist Concordat, a large band of anarchs, rebels, and revolutionaries who control a small group of towns and villages near eastern Aleasana.  The Concordat desires nothing but the collapse of Aleasana's government systems, with most of the members desiring free cities ruled by the people, and other members simply wishing for anarchy or revenge against the Aleasani rulers.  The Revolutionists are active in many small cells across the country, but many focus on "liberating" more territories around the Concordat proper.




The Concordat is affiliated with the city-state of Dromas and its rogue Druid Council.  The ideals of Dromas call for an end to "the outmoded aristocrat-based system" and the creation of a new government based on 'natural law'.  

Presently, Concordat-controlled areas are rather frightening places--there are constant 'citizen reviews' which seek to root out 'counter-revolutionary thinking' and 'aristocratic sympathies'.  Council members tend to scheme against each other, trying to prove that their opponents are 'pro-aristocracy'.

Postscript--Saladin here's a summary of about the first three pages.  I'll get the rest of it together eventually.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 11, 2005)

The new updated, Aleasana guide!



> 'Aleasana is a land presently torn by a brutal civil war...'
> 
> 
> The Past
> ...


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 11, 2005)

A Shay secret agent, Illissius Gilthanass, commissioned by The Grey Seers, has penetrated the middle ranks of the Nightshade Cabal and is seeking to move up the ranks and close to the inner circle, under the ensorcelled guise of a sucessful human merchant, Mathius Horneblade III. Illissius feeds back intelligence to The Grey Seers at irregular intervals through various randomly used intermediaries and informants. When The Grey Seers have sufficient intelliegence regarding various pertinent aspects of the Cabal's motivations, senior personalities, locations of their chaper houses and the extent of their resources, they will strike hard, but until then they are content to wait, watch and listen for as long as they need to.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2005)

Just keep in mind that it was noted how the Nightshade Cabal's (admittedly small) force of mages and priests is focused primarily on divination, illusion, and abjuration, so it's unlikely that anyone would actually become privy to the uppermost echelons of the Cabal without one Nightshade magic-user or another discovering the ruse (whether through their high Will saves versus illusions, their skill in Spellcraft to notice illusions with Detect Magic, or their spells like True Seeing and such).  Spies in the Cabal are unlikely to reach the highest ranks before being discovered, and would likely find themselves safer keeping to the middle or lower ranks where they're less likely to be scanned before a meeting or such.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 12, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Just keep in mind that it was noted how the Nightshade Cabal's (admittedly small) force of mages and priests is focused primarily on divination, illusion, and abjuration, so it's unlikely that anyone would actually become privy to the uppermost echelons of the Cabal without one Nightshade magic-user or another discovering the ruse (whether through their high Will saves versus illusions, their skill in Spellcraft to notice illusions with Detect Magic, or their spells like True Seeing and such).  Spies in the Cabal are unlikely to reach the highest ranks before being discovered, and would likely find themselves safer keeping to the middle or lower ranks where they're less likely to be scanned before a meeting or such.




Noted. I am certain, this is something both Illissius and The Grey Seers will ascertain over the course of their subtle infiltrations and will become aware of how close is too close for comfort. Thanks for highlighting it all the same.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2005)

Right.  I had also meant to note that it's likely anyone in the middle ranks would learn anyway about the Cabal having mages maintaining security and privacy at the highest levels, so anyone trying to climb higher in the organization would likely know the dangers of hiding behind magic when trying to infiltrate higher.  Glad you didn't take it as some kind of challenge or snit, I was just trying to re-emphasize a point in my original post on the group.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 12, 2005)

I should probably mention the meta-thread again...


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 12, 2005)

The city of Karina and Val-Alen are close allies.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 12, 2005)

Lord Nithus is the secret master of both the Nihilus Solution and the Nightshade Cabal, a fact neither group realizes...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2005)

!!!!!  There's an odd twist.....


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> The Concordat is affiliated with the city-state of Dromas and its rogue Druid Council.  The ideals of Dromas call for an end to "the outmoded aristocrat-based system" and the creation of a new government based on 'natural law'.
> 
> Presently, Concordat-controlled areas are rather frightening places--there are constant 'citizen reviews' which seek to root out 'counter-revolutionary thinking' and 'aristocratic sympathies'.  Council members tend to scheme against each other, trying to prove that their opponents are 'pro-aristocracy'.
> 
> Postscript--Saladin here's a summary of about the first three pages.  I'll get the rest of it together eventually.




The few recognized cities also allied with Dromas are Kahl-Rihan (a small, lakeside Shay, human, and half-Shay city in the east), Toubach (a human settlement in the valley north of Dromas), and Grevym Pass (a human and Dvergar city at the mountain pass to Toubach), though none directly border Dromas, leaving them in tough positions to fend off enemies.  Dromas is partially surrounded by the hostile city-states Saedros Martol (a large human city in the same valley as Dromas) and Vindarr (a Dvergar city controlling the main pass out of that valley).  Vindarr and Saedros Martol are allies of Bandesh-Thar, though unsteady allies, demanding that Dominus Majera leave them their autonomy when she takes the throne.  Majera only has a tenuous alliance with Vindarr, given its Dvergar populus, and wouldn't mind in the least if Vindarr was destroyed fighting Dromas for her.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 12, 2005)

The Shay wizards of the Imperium Arcanum in the Shay city of Karina have developed flying vessels powered by non-sentient air elementals, and mounted with heavy crossbowsthat fire bolts of lightning as a result of quasi-elementals that power these weapons. The first fleet of these vessels have just rolled out of their up-to-now secret manufacturing facilities that are as well guarded and protected as the Citadel of Karina.

With these flying vessels, the Shay seek to even the balance of power between the other races and the human cities that have encroached upon territories that once belonged to the Shay.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 12, 2005)

@Arkhandus No love for the eco anarchists?   

Contribution:
The vindarr dvergar are despised by their fellow dvergar for allying with the Bandesh-Tharr. But the vindarrim think that Majerus wil probably win and want to be on the wnning side. The other fact that drove them into the enemy camp was their hatred of Dromas.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2005)

What?  I'm the one who first contributed Dromas, like my 2nd or 3rd contribution.... 

It's just highly unlikely that many Aleasani would ally with them.  The Shay may have sympathies to Dromas and spare it if they were to strike at Aleasana, but most humans (i.e. Aleasani) aren't likely to be happy with Dromas' ideas or how it would have them change their way of life.  Aleasani, after all, are the ones who first came and displaced the Shay, Dvergar, and others, conquering the land.  The more progressive Aleasani ally with Dromas, Karina, or similar groups.  Hrm.  I suppose I'll mention some beginnings of a loose alliance between Dromas, Karina, and the Revolutionist Concordat, in my next contribution.

Edit: Random thought......I could just see a Dromasi visiting Vindarr, walking up to a Dvergar, and exclaiming "Love your Shay brothers!  Hug a Shay today!".  Followed by a massive gang-beating of the Dromasi by Shay-hating Dvergar.....


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 12, 2005)

BUMPBUMPBUMP


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 12, 2005)

Of course, while Bandesh-Thar and Dromas are enemies, both of them would rather be attacking Altania, Val-Alen, and Cassant then each other, so generally, the two factions are at an uneasy cease-fire.  Further, both share a hatred of arcane magic users, and thus will assist each other in disposing of what they view as a corrupt menace.  

This hatred of arcane magic colors much of the Dromasi's viewpoints.  They have a deep hatred of Dvergar, as both the enslavers of the Shay and as proponents, inventors and teachers of wizardry.  While Dvergar wizards are generally killed--sometimes after a show trial--like other wizards, non-wizards are given a lengthy "reeducation" and, if they show "proper attitude towards the crimes of their people," set to work for the Dromasi as servants.

This also taints their attitude toward most Elven cities as well.  Karina is an especially hated city for its alliance with Val-Alen and its advances in magical theory.  The Council regularly issues speeches about how "the decadent traitor-Shay of Karina shall pay for their adoption of corrupt, outmoded ways".  The Dromasi may claim to be supporters of the Elvish culture--but it is their own vision of Elvish culture that they support, not Elves in general...


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 12, 2005)

Sooo... anybody have anything to add?


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 12, 2005)

Within the heart of the Faegrim is a coven of mysterious Druid-Witches that serve as the unofficial guardians and custodians of this area, known among foreigners as Faegrim. These Druid-Witches are particularly sensitive to foreigners entering the Faegrim, but are tolerant towards Shey visitors. They are known simply as the Coven of the Raven by the Shey and it is believed by a few Shey that the Grey Seers have a fluid alliance with the Coven.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2005)

Dominus Majera Alsea is hoping to turn her new Asani-Morok allies against Karina and see if the ogre magi can destroy the elven fleet with a surprise attack.  Her plans are only just now coming to fruition as she soldifies her alliance with the cursed Asani, vile though she may see them, as the Dominus expects her new allies to either perish in accomplishing their tasks, or be wiped out by her own forces once she has the throne.  For the first time in centuries, a large gathering of Asani-Moroks are coming together to hold a moot and decide their course of action, possibly uniting their tribes for once, though whether this bodes well for Majera's plans or not is anyone's guess.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 13, 2005)

What elven fleet do you mean? Karina is sitting near the grasslands and no mentioning of a port, Val-Alen is situated in a mountain valley and Faegrim is surrounded by another ocean.

Contribution:

The Surani tribe of the Asani-Moroks is the largest one of the tribes and their High Shaman Varkuun negotiated the alliance. What Majera doesn´t know is that Varkuun  doesn´t intend to hold his end of the bargain.  Varkuun dislikes the Aleasani, despises Old Bloods and hates the followers of the accursed Dar. He sees it as a chance to get rid of them. The Elder of the Surani on the other hand thinks about keeping their promises in exchange for help conquering new lands.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 13, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> What elven fleet do you mean? Karina is sitting near the grasslands and no mentioning of a port, Val-Alen is situated in a mountain valley and Faegrim is surrounded by another ocean.
> 
> Contribution:
> 
> The Surani tribe of the Asani-Moroks is the largest one of the tribes and their High Shaman Varkuun negotiated the alliance. What Majerus doesn´t know is that Varkuun  doesn´t intend to hold his end of the bargain.  Varkuun dislikes the Aleasani, despises Old Bloods and hates the followers of the accursed Dar. He sees it as a chance to get rid of them. The Elder of the Surani on the other hand thinks about keeping their promises in exchange for help conquering new lands.




Please NOTE that i said they were flying vessels, hence the question of needing a body of water is irrelevant.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 13, 2005)

Ah ok, somehow I associated Ogre Magi on the islands would help destroy a naval fleet instead of air fleet. But yes, they are pretty nice for an attack on airships.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 13, 2005)

He's refering to Karina's small fleet of airships, from a previous post.

Also, everybody--it's Dominus *Majera* Alsea.  Majerus is her ancestor.

And while I'm at it, the "Oldbloods" were a political group among the Aleasani, not a race...

Contribution...

Majera and the Council of Dromas have made a secret agreement as regards Vindarr and Saedros Martol.  The Dromasi will attack Vindarr, so that the Dvergar call Bandesh-Thar for reinforcements.  Once that's done, the Dominus's troops will turn on the city, allowing the Dromasi in.  At that point, they will sack the city, which will then be turned over to the Dromasi, giving them a vital path to their allies.

Saedros Martol, now facing an invigorated Dromasi threat, and flooded with Bandesh-Thar "refugees" from the battle, will then most likely prove pliable, at which point Majera hopes to dispatch a White Wolf division and make the city... sufficiently pure for the Dominus's wishes.  Any Shay and Half-Shay will be sent to the Dromasi, and wizards and sorcerers will be killed.

It seems very likely the two factions will work together on this project.  Of course, afterwards, they will probably turn on each other, but truth be told, they're both expecting it.  It is certain that the Voice of the Council has been muting the criticism of Bandesh-Thar and its allies, and even puting in a little praise now and then, while Majera has simply stopped mentioning Dromas.

Of course, several of Majera's military advisors have suggested to her that she actually benefits from this arrangement far less than Dromas does--she loses an ally city, and possibly gains a stronger hold on another allied city that will in all likelihood find itself besieged by her "allies" shortly thereafter, while they gain a badly needed supply line and route to their allied cities.  But for Majera, the alliance with Vindarr is fast proving an irritation that isn't making up for it in gains.  Truth be told she finds dealing with the Dvergar disgusting, and wants to be rid of the whole mess.  (According to some sources, after her last meeting with the Dvergar ambassador, she ordered the room they met in fumigated, and then bathed obssessivley for six hours.)  Further, after hearing of the actions of the Council-created government of Grevym Pass, which decimated a prominent, wealthy dwarven minority and reduced it to virtual slavery, she doubtless feels the Vindarrim will be well taken care of by the Dromasi...


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 13, 2005)

The ranks of the Order of the Ghost Warriors have started to grow significantly in recent months, partly due to the development of a new sub-unit composed entirely of psychic warriors, known simply as Ghosts. The leader of this new sub-unit is one Lithiya Shadowseed, a patriot of Karina.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 13, 2005)

Edit: Removed the reminder, having just noticed that two other posters pointed out to Sarellion the reason for my previous post.

New contribution:

Unknown to Majera, the druid-monks of the Dromasi Council have arranged for their friends in the Revolutionist Concordat to "liberate" one of Majera's other loosely-allied cities, Kemorad Vos, near Dromas' ally Kahl-Rihan.  The Revolutionists will take advantage of Majera's concentration on striking at Vindarr and Saedros Martol, and provide Dromas with yet another ally in the deal.  Since Dromas supports the Concordat and provides the group with occasional assistance in the form of druidic magic items, both sides win out, except for the Dominus and Bandesh-Thar.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 13, 2005)

bump


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 13, 2005)

@Arkhandus: No love for the old-blood fascists   Somehow I didn´t remember the air ships. 

Contribution:
According to history the dvergar conquered about 1/3 of the shay population and occupied their lands. They used them as tributaries to support their growing cities with food and other surface goods. The free lands of the Shay concentrated around Val-Alen, a city that was only once threatened by invasion. The dragons were a little bit peeved when the dvergar announced that the mountain tree would make good firewood and they would cut it down. When the army came, the dragon Shisana who still lives on the Spire today invited her friends over to a big BBQ.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 13, 2005)

Presently Val-Alen has the support of the three most powerful Shay cities--Karina, Kallizar, and Kendra.  This has made Val-Alen a major power in the war, albeit not one as powerful as Bandesh-Thar or Cassant.  Further it must be pointed out that the three cities support Duke Illendus more out of a feeling that they must all hang together then any fervent love for the Duke.

Presently, Illendus is trying to brook an alliance between his forces and those of Altania.  If he succeeds, the two together might stand a chance of gaining the throne.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 13, 2005)

I guess I'll bump the thread once and hope folks contribute more this afternoon.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 13, 2005)

The growing concern the for chaos that appears to be bubbling beyond their borders the Urukhs of Ur-Sai have started to reinforce their borders with increased patrols and observation posts. Khurgon Earthclaw, the young monarch of Ur-Sai, has commissioned the Black Fist, for a healthy fee, to increase the rate of their reports to the Throne regarding events unfolding outside of Ur-Sai. Khurgon has also sought to establish a link with the Shey of Karina.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 13, 2005)

I think there is some words missing in your first sentence.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 13, 2005)

Okay, Saladin--I need to have a word for you on the metathread.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 13, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Okay, Saladin--I need to have a word for you on the metathread.




Okay Rhialto, you've had your word and you now have my response on the meta-thread. Cheers!


----------



## Conaill (Apr 13, 2005)

SALADIN said:
			
		

> The Shay wizards of the Imperium Arcanum in the Shay city of Karina have developed flying vessels powered by non-sentient air elementals, and mounted with heavy crossbowsthat fire bolts of lightning as a result of quasi-elementals that power these weapons. The first fleet of these vessels have just rolled out of their up-to-now secret manufacturing facilities that are as well guarded and protected as the Citadel of Karina.
> 
> With these flying vessels, the Shay seek to even the balance of power between the other races and the human cities that have encroached upon territories that once belonged to the Shay.



<_Just to scale back the Shay powerhouse a little..._>

However, the dragons of Aleasana apparently do not appreciate this intrusion upon their rule of the skies, and two of the three first airships have been swatted out of the sky on their maiden voyage.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 14, 2005)

@Conaill
Why should Majera ally with the Asani-Morok then if the dragons do the work for her?

Contribution:
Virgon lies in one of the largest valleys of Aleasana. The other cities in the valey are Jovin and Therestra. These two cities are under Virgon´s direct control and consider themselves part of Virgon.
The passes into the valley are well defended, especially King´s Pass, the pass that leads to Black Spire Castle


----------



## Conaill (Apr 14, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Why should Majera ally with the Asani-Morok then if the dragons do the work for her?



Sigh. I have to admit that this thread is getting too complicated for me, without trying to stay up-to-date 24-7. I thought that Arkhandus' contribution that Majera would ally with the ogre magi agains the "eleven fleet" would be moot, considering said fleet consists of air ships. 

Using the island-based Asani-Morok against a sea fleet makes perfect sense. But why would the rabidly anti-magic anti-human want to ally with the distinctly non-human magic users half a continent away to help fight a combat over her own skies?

Argh! I've got factions coming out of my bleeding ears by this point, I give up...


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 14, 2005)

LOL.  Because the Asani-Morok are magic-users, they're strong, and they can probably use magic to fly and make surgical strikes against the fleet.  With Majera's dislike of arcane magic apparent to other Aleasani, who else would she get to help her fight an airborne fleet?  The Asani-Morok of course, who have almost nothing to do with the current conflict and don't give a rat's behind about Majera's plans or prejudices.  If there's gold or magic items to be had in the pillaging, that's good enough. {:^D

Edit: And who says the Asani-Morok won't just kill the crews when they strike at the airships, then take the ships home to the Asani islands as soon as the attack's over? }:^P


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 14, 2005)

As of late, since Dominus Majera Alsea ceased her contracts with the Black Fist Brotherhood, the Brothers began looking for contracts with others to strike at the southern parts of Aleasana, hoping to destabilize the area a bit to draw the attention of Bodai, Shay, and Juni away from looking southwest for refuge or new lands away from the conflict.  Towards that end, the Black Fist has taken up a few contracts with Dromas and Cassant (separately) directed at southern Aleasana, while refusing to fight against their most recent employer (Bandesh-Thar) for a short period, citing matters regarding honorable severance of their contract with the Dominus.  Through these activities, the Black Fist Brotherhood is able to gather more information about the central and southern parts of Aleasana and attempt to ensure that southerners are distracted to look northward towards the immediate threats.  More secretly, the Brotherhood has negotiated a temporary deal with the Margrave of Volg, to conduct minor spy duties for the Margrave and keep him appraised of threats to his city-state and his traderoutes.  This only furthers the Black Fist initiative from Ur-Sai.


----------



## Dr. Harry (Apr 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> For centuries, Bandesh-Thar served as the holy city of the Church of Dar, the ancient faith of the Asani people. Its lord was the Dominus, High Priest of the Church, and Protector of the Faith. But as the Aleasani lived among the Shay, the Dvergar, and other influences, the power of the Church waned, as Aleasani began to worship other forces. The attitude of the priests became increasingly militant, inflexible, and xenophobic. It was this that would create the tragedy of the War of Deadly Voices.
> 
> At the time of the Night of Woe, the Dominus of Bandesh-Thar was Gojerus Alsea, brother to the King. Gojerus was an embittered, tempermental man, who had joined the Church both out of piety, and because of his hatred and resentment for his brother. ...The razing went on for twenty-five days, while Valeris's men held the castle, at which point allies arrived from Annit and Altania, and fought the Dominus's forces off, thus beginning the War of Deadly Voices.
> 
> Following the decade-long War of Deadly Voices, the various city-provinces of Aleasana did their best to heal their wounds, and settled into the nearly four century period generally known as the Interregnum. The War, while it had cost many lives, had ultimately settled nothing, and had ended because the damage done to all sides was so great that they had more or less lost their ability to wage it. And so Aleasani slowly settled into existence without a monarch.




Characteristic of the War of Deadly Voices was the widespread use of a form of magic based upon music.  Bard-Wizards hurled mighty songs of power back and forth; the Church developed the ability to have whole congregation contribute a portion of their life-force to their Sagaskaldi as songs broke walls and armies.  Echoes from the sky tore the mountaintops ragged and made the passes more difficult.  

And then the Asani devices were used, even though no one fully understood what they could do ... 

Only the barbarians in the north use magic of this form now (though of course they do not consider this magic), because there are legends that many of these songs of doom still wait in the mountain passes, reverberating just below audible sound, ready to release their energy all over again if the right sound is sung to trigger them.

Especially because the songs from the last days are only remembered as long, voiceless, metallic screams ...


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Of all the various warlords involved in the present troubles, few are as colorful as the former mercenary Broken Stone.  A barbarian from the North, Broken Stone's path has led him from a simple sellsword serving in various armies to having become Lord of the City-State of Travask, and a major player in the war.  He has also enfranchised numerous of his Northern kindred and mercenary comardes to support his rule, making Travask's nobility one of the most varied in all Aleasana.  Though Broken Stone has chosen only competent men to support his rule, much of the city's old nobility rankles to serve such an upstart rabble.  Only Broken Stone's cagy wits have kept him in power.




Oddly enough, Broken Stone, a man who has never bothered to learn to read (he feels it ruins the memory) is allied with the highly intellectual forces of Altania.  While the wizards of that city look somewhat askance at the Northerner, his fine strategic mind and undeniable courage have made him invaluable so far.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 14, 2005)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> LOL.  Because the Asani-Morok are magic-users, they're strong, and they can probably use magic to fly and make surgical strikes against the fleet.  With Majera's dislike of arcane magic apparent to other Aleasani, who else would she get to help her fight an airborne fleet?  The Asani-Morok of course, who have almost nothing to do with the current conflict and don't give a rat's behind about Majera's plans or prejudices.  If there's gold or magic items to be had in the pillaging, that's good enough. {:^D
> 
> Edit: And who says the Asani-Morok won't just kill the crews when they strike at the airships, then take the ships home to the Asani islands as soon as the attack's over? }:^P





Plus the Asani-Morok are pure-blooded descendents of the old Asani people.  They're clean to Majera's mind.  Not like that filthy arcane magic, which they got from those dirty dwarves and those disgusting elves.

You know, maybe we should have a deeper discussion on Aleasana politics on the meta-thread.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 14, 2005)

SALADIN said:
			
		

> There is a secret cult of Shay wizards and druids, called The Grey Seers, whose primary goals are premised on the survival and prosperity of the race. This somewhat translates to on-going undertakings to undermine the city of undeads to the *south*.



You mean the Odraani Imperium to the _west_, right?

I was trying to reconcile this little titbit with the established location of Odraani by placing most of the Shay in the northwest (hence the Odraani Imperium being south of the Grey Seers' powerbase), but that doesn't really work because we already know that two of the main Shay cities are towards the south (Karina and Val-Alen).


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 14, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> You mean the Odraani Imperium to the _west_, right?
> 
> I was trying to reconcile this little titbit with the established location of Odraani by placing most of the Shay in the northwest (hence the Odraani Imperium being south of the Grey Seers' powerbase), but that doesn't really work because we already know that two of the main Shay cities are towards the south (Karina and Val-Alen).




I think we're all just going to have to deal with the fact that Saladin didn't seem to read other people's posts too well, and act accordingly.


----------



## SALADIN THE JUST (Apr 14, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> I think we're all just going to have to deal with the fact that Saladin didn't seem to read other people's posts too well, and act accordingly.




I may have mis-read the geography of the place as it evolved, perhaps becoming lost in the flood of new facts as they came in thick and fast...my apologies if thats caused a little confusion as a result...feel free to edit my postings and move things around to suit whatever that has evolved...its not written in stone...hence Rhialto you are spared the need to have to "deal" with anything


----------



## Conaill (Apr 15, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Kidnapping for ransom, Prostitution and slavery is quite common between the various city states and the nubile daughters of wealthy merchants are a common target. The most infamous of these kidnappers/slavers is the Vermillion Lotus Society obstensibly a guild-merchant engaged in Apothecary supplies, wines, spirits and  Brothelkeeping and based in the 'wiked city' of Barizar.



Barizar - "the Glittering " - is a city near the western coast, wedged between the Faegrim on the north and the mouth of the river Naedron. Being so close to both the Fae and the Isslen across the river, the city cares little about the political wrangling in Aleasana, and its morals and laws are extremely loose.

Barizar opens its doors to anyone and anything: Fae, Isslen, Bodai, Juni, Shay, humans, dwarves, whetever. Any imaginable pleasure can be found - or bought. Pretty much anything goes, although murder is generally frowned upon.

The Naedron river carries some trade into Aleasana - mostly fish and seafood (due to the lack of other major ports along the western coast). The Naedron soon becomes unnavigable when it climbs up into the Aleasana mountains.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2005)

When the Asani humans long ago traveled to this land that they would later name Aleasana, those humans who were abandoned on the archipelago abandoned the Old Faith of Dar.  After the Curse, these afflicted Asani took to fearful worship of their volcanic islands in what is now Old Asani, outermost tip of the Olden Archipelago.  Fearfully devout Asani-Morok, Asani-Gorn, and Asani-Toron wield power of fire and wave, gale and storm, through worship of the island spirits.  To appease the Curse and the island spirits, these degenerate Asani offer live sacrifices to the sea, the volcanos, and the jungles, as well as sacrificing some of the booty taken through piracy.  Bold, and foolish, adventurers sometimes seek out these treasures, left in remote parts of the islands for the spirits.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 15, 2005)

*A note and a map*

I just noticed a conflict in the geography with Barizar now ; the Isslen marshlands are part of the Faegrim, at its southern edges, so Barizar couldn't be "near the western coast" because there's quite a bit of Faegrim/Isslen marshland between Aleasana's westernmost mountains and the eastern ocean.  I'd suggest removing that bit from Barizar's description (the part mentioning it as near the western coast; the river could still run alongside, but the ocean is going to be many leagues further).

Anyway, here's my latest (still rough and incomplete, we need to pin down some cities' locations) map of Aleasana.

http://www.geocities.com/mist_phantom/aleasana-map3.gif


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm bumping this.


----------



## Lalato (Apr 15, 2005)

> Barizar - "the Glittering " - is a city near the western coast, wedged between the Faegrim on the north and the mouth of the river Naedron. Being so close to both the Fae and the Isslen across the river, the city cares little about the political wrangling in Aleasana, and its morals and laws are extremely loose.
> 
> Barizar opens its doors to anyone and anything: Fae, Isslen, Bodai, Juni, Shay, humans, dwarves, whetever. Any imaginable pleasure can be found - or bought. Pretty much anything goes, although murder is generally frowned upon.
> 
> The Naedron river carries some trade into Aleasana - mostly fish and seafood (due to the lack of other major ports along the western coast). The Naedron soon becomes unnavigable when it climbs up into the Aleasana mountains.






> I just noticed a conflict in the geography with Barizar now ; the Isslen marshlands are part of the Faegrim, at its southern edges, so Barizar couldn't be "near the western coast" because there's quite a bit of Faegrim/Isslen marshland between Aleasana's westernmost mountains and the eastern ocean.  I'd suggest removing that bit from Barizar's description (the part mentioning it as near the western coast; the river could still run alongside, but the ocean is going to be many leagues further).




How about this...

Barizar is the westernmost "civilized" (and not undead) city in Aleasana.  It sits on the north bank of the Naedron River just beyond the foothills of Aleasana.  Some call the inhabitants of Barizar... "fae-addled" due to their close proximity to the Faegrim.  Of course, it doesn't help that Morsin Endeas, the enigmatic half-elven leader of this "city", is known to go on expeditions to the Faegrim... sometimes alone.

The fisherman's guild of Barizar is the most powerful such group in the area.  They ply the Naedron River beyond the Faegrim and into the western ocean.  Their trade with both Isslen and Fae throughout the length of Naedron has made them rich.  It is unknown what other businesses they may be involved in beyond trade along the Naedron, but it is assumed that no trade (legal or illegal) happens in Barizar without their approval.

--sam


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 15, 2005)

Of course, as powerful as Morrin is, even he must bow to the powerful Vermillion Lotus Society--an easy act for him, as its head is his mistress, Nara.  While Barizar proper doesn't give a damn who rules, the Vermillion Lotus is throwing all its criminal might into gaining Nara the throne she seeks...


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 16, 2005)

And I bumped...


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 18, 2005)

And bumped again..


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 18, 2005)

The aleasana claendar knows twelve months. They are a 30 days long. The four other days are distributed evenly around the year and mark the beginning of the seasons.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 18, 2005)

*Sniff*  Twice in one day.  Aleasana has fallen on hard times...


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 19, 2005)

It´s the same in the Eyros Mailing Group.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm going to keep this baby alive until it catches fire again.


----------



## Lalato (Apr 19, 2005)

The Juni hold sacred any source of water, but their most holy place is an oasis deep in the Sun's Anvil.  It is known to them as the Old Woman.  A craggy, foreboding set of rocks, it does not look like an oasis at all.  If one scales the rock known as The Teat, there is a fissure about half way up that leads to an opening within the rocks where water flows up from a spring.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 19, 2005)

Given the lack of contributors of late, I'm changing it to two contributions before you can add a new one.

The Order of the Just is a society dedicated to the catching of criminals who use Aleasana's splintered political state to beat hasty escapes from the local law.  Foreswearing politics, the Just are allowed to move freely over Aleasana, as they try to bring those who flaunt the laws to justice.  

Of course, the Just's neutrality comes at a price.  First the Just can only prosecute those who have flaunted laws held in common by all factions--murderers, thieves, and kidnappers.  They may not act against people who have been acting under the laws of their factions, and they may not favor the laws of one faction over another.  Thus, they may not attack a Bandesh-Thar White Wolf Captain for slaughtering a family of elves, for example, even if the nature of his attack makes every moral fiber of their being cry for justice.  Also, they are not welcome everywhere--Dromas and the Concordant do not accept its authority, and a Justicar who goes into Barizar had better watch his back--and his front--and his side...

The Just are an interesting group.  Some are dedicated men and women who believe in their cause, paladins in the service of Delar, the Balancer.  Others are bounty hunters--people who chase criminals in hopes of getting rewards from the victims or the law.  And some are individuals who have turned to the Just because they have no other place to go--refugees eager to find work and purpose in their lives, as well as for the protection the Just bring. While they are sworn not to interfere in Aleasana's struggle, the Just have a great effect on life in that splintered land...


----------



## Conaill (Apr 20, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Old-timers claim that, back when they were young, the mountains were not as tall as they are now. There were more passes and easier travel, when Aleasana was a single nation.




Chi-Lantshi (ki-LANT-she), located northwest of central Aleasana, is a small, isolated state surrounded by nigh-impassible mountains. The local microclimate and soil provide its inhabitants with a modest existence, and its inaccessibility and lack of other natural resources keeps them safe from outside interference.

The Chi-Lani are pacifist and isolationist, masters in the art of non-violent persuasion, and put great stock in the study of philosophy, and the natural world. Magic is shunned as "habit-forming, and weakening the soul", as is alcohol, candy, and any other stimulants. The Council of Sages makes all important decisions in Chi-Lantshi, often after consultation with the people. They have kept Chi-Lantshi out of any involvement with the rest of Aleasana since well before the War, focused on evolving an ideal society within the Chi-Lantshi valley itself.

Lately, the Sages have gotten worried about "long-term unnatural geological altitudinal alterations" in the mountains around them. They have decided to send out journeymen with sophisticated spyglass-like equipment to "measure the mountains" of Aleasana. 

The Council have also contracted the Z.G.B. to dig a test shaft deep underneath the roots of neighboring Mount Owesslip, the second-highest mountain in Aleasana. Twice now, the Z.G.B. have stopped work, claiming the shaft had gotten too deep and dangerous even for them. Nobody knows what the Council of Sages has promised them, but the deep dwarves have gotten back to work with renewed zeal, despite the risks. Meanwhile, the shaft is already twice as deep as any ever built, and the temperature keeps rising...


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 20, 2005)

Bump...


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 21, 2005)

Silena is the goddess of emotions, passion, love, family, children, healing and dance.
She is depicted in three aspects, the maiden, the mother and the wise woman.
The maiden is associated with the wilder emotions, physical love, dance and passion. The mother is associated with family, love, compassion and similar emotions. The wise one is the healer aspect of Silena, wise in the ways of the world.
It is said that she is often at odds with Dar, pitting her emotions against the cold logic of Dar. 

Silena is a very popular goddess, especially with the female population. There are several all female mystery cults in the cities. 

Priests of Silena are often sought by people needing advice in matters of love and family.
The Day of New Year, the first day of spring is dedicated to her and the most holy day of the faith.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 21, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Silena is the goddess of emotions, passion, love, family, children, healing and dance.
> She is depicted in three aspects, the maiden, the mother and the wise woman.
> The maiden is associated with the wilder emotions, physical love, dance and passion. The mother is associated with family, love, compassion and similar emotions. The wise one is the healer aspect of Silena, wise in the ways of the world.
> It is said that she is often at odds with Dar, pitting her emotions against the cold logic of Dar.
> ...




According to Alseanni myth, Kithea is the daughter of Dar and Silena.  Indeed, for a long time the Church of Kithea was a subject arm of the Church of Dar.  However, there was something of a rupture after the War of Deadly Voices, which has deepened into an out and out split in the present circumstances.  Presently, Virgon, tradtional center of Kithea worship, has been placed on Interdict by the Dominus--a fact that the priestesses Kithea are blissfully ignoring.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2005)

Contribution:

In the northeast corner of Aleasana's mountains lies the independant city-state Ceb'Rehyn, the sprawling City of Bridges.  Ceb'Rehyn is built high upon a cluster of mountains, with a few extensions into the tiny valleys inbetween, for farming.  The long bridges between mountains, over clefts, and across chasms are often beautifully made and supported by ancient magicks woven by the old Kirks of the Callach Faith.  Particularly long bridges have large platforms at some points, held aloft by magic, upon which small districts are built.  The city-state supports itself mostly through trading and herding, since the City of Bridges has very little arable land.  Ceb'Rehyn is peopled entirely by Aleasani and Northerner humans who have mixed together for many generations, one of the few such alliances.  Cebs get along gruffly with folk of partly-human blood, but have an avid dislike for non-humans.  The City of Bridges is a contender for the throne of Aleasana, though relatively minor compared to the forces of Cassant and Bandesh-Thar, and Cebs hope to bring Northerners into the war on their side, to take the throne for Ceb'Rehyn and its noble House Rehyn.

Ceb'Rehyn's current ruler is Jaern Gaston Rehyn, Lord of House Rehyn, Prince Regent of Aleasana, Reeve of Ceb'Rehyn, and High Kirk of the Callach Faith.  He is a stern and dour young man, a proud and commanding leader, honored by his people, as Cebs in general tend to be similar in mindset.  House Rehyn traces its lineage back to a wedding long ago between the younger brother of Aleasana's third king, and the sister of a great Northerner chieftain.  For reasons lost to time, Aleasana's king approved or perhaps even arranged the marriage, binding a large clan of Northerners to part of his own family and vassals.  Likewise, it is no longer known why the Aleasani king gifted his brother with the northeastern lands of Aleasana as an independant, sovereign region, but the area has remained independant ever since the marriage of Aleasani to Northerner.  Scattered thorps in the area came under the rulership of the king's brother, Rehyn Landis Alsea, and his new bride Yolla Kinnasdottr.  Over time, the area was built into a single city-state of scattered bits and pieces, linked by magically-supported bridges.  The Kirks, priests of Callach, still maintain the knowledge of how to float these great platforms and bridges with magic, but they have lost the secrets of raising particularly large or heavy structures in this manner, so in recent generations they have only been able to maintain the current ones and float small new bridge-platforms.

The Callach Faith follows the Aleasani god of toil, winter, justice, rulership, and mountains, Callach.  This old religion moved mostly to Ceb'Rehyn around a hundred years after the place became a true city-state, as the Kirks had to leave behind their old temples, for whatever reason; any records about it were lost during the War of Deadly Voices.  Callach is known also as the Justicar, Monolith, the Delver, and Frostlord.  In myth, blizzards are his breath, a trial to test the worthy and smother the wretched, while earthquakes are his angry stirring beneath the earth, his tantrums raging against defilers, criminals, and rebels.  Volcanos are said to be the result of battles between Callach and his brother beneath the earth, and hotsprings are Callach's gift to soothe the faithful and innocent after a victory against his brother in their titanic struggles, to make up for the lava his brother unleashes.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 22, 2005)

@Arkhandus third god dealing in the justice departmen? Hm, I wanted to include a mountain god as god of peace, raising the mountains to bring peace to Aleasana.  

The god of the sun is Tarsinus. his portfolios include the sun, summer, wisdom, mediation, giver of life and painting. He is depicted as a idealized man with golden locks and blazing eyes. 
He is the head of the triad of Dar, Selina and himself, balancing passion with logic and gaining true wisdom from listening to both sides. He solves conflicts by listening to both sides.

His other names are the Wise King or Lord of Light.

The Astarin from beyond the sea worship him as the highest god, king of kings.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 22, 2005)

If this was the same dinasty who founded the city the name of the line of kings is Alsea.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 22, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Some of the Shey in Aleasana are recent arrivals, coming in secret from across the ocean. No one knows that they are foreigners, using strange magics to learn the language.





Indeed, what most people don't realize is that they are not even technically the Shay at all, but some mysterious group that calls itself the Tuatha.  They are a frailer race then their Shay cousins, but are possessed of an unearthly beauty, and a powerful affinity for magic.  The goals of the Tuatha are a mystery--however, it is worth noting that the Shay seem rather nervous about their arrival, and would probably be making a bigger deal about it if the war weren't going on...


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 23, 2005)

Hm, I thought with saying that no one knows they are foreigners my intention was pretty clear that even the shay don´t know, but ah well.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 23, 2005)

Well, as "no one" tends to be rather euphemistic, I'm afraid it wasn't.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 23, 2005)

Contribution:

The ruins of Karnad in southern Aleasana are haunted. Karnad was a contender for the throne before the utter destruction in the war by Bandesh Thar.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 24, 2005)

Hepp


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 25, 2005)

bump


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 25, 2005)

Contribution:

While Dar is the god of law and judgement, determining who is worthy or unworthy, pious or false, honorable or disgraceful, and what their fates should be, it is the gods Callach and Delar who enforce and carry out the decrees of Dar in such matters.  Callach is one of Dar's brothers in mythology, and Delar is a minor god depicted as either the son, grandson, or nephew of Dar, either by some lesser goddess or mortal woman depending on the tale-teller.

Callach carries out Dar's judgements in most cases, executing or destroying those deemed unworthy of life, for Dar to imprison their souls, though Callach is often depicted as carrying out his own destructive or cruel brands of justice on his own whim.  Delar is a counterpoint to Callach, a bit more benign and honorable, maintaining the divine balance, directing his paladins and druids to ensure the decrees of Dar are properly handled.  However, like Callach, Delar diverges slightly from Dar's judgements, being a bit more merciful and noble as opposed to Callach's severity and icy demeanor.  The two deities manage to more or less fulfill Dar's judgements through their competition and conflicting methods.

Legend says that Callach used to be the dominant god in this triumvirate, but was gradually relegated to a more minor role by Tarsinus and Dar during some conflicts in the divine family.  Of course, this legend is largely perpetuated by the Faith of Callach in Ceb'Rehyn, so may be false considering the loss of libraries and records during the destructive War of Deadly Voices.


----------



## Mike D F (Apr 26, 2005)

The Order of the Just is one wing of a larger organization: The Guardians of Aleasana.  This group was the kingdom's peacekeepers and police force, and still do so, albeit in a capacity limited by the fragmention.  Nevertheless, the continue, and their exploits are one of the reasons for the continuing nostalgia for a united nation.

The Guardians are split into two groups; the Order of the Just, the public footsoldiers and keepers of the peace and serve as the face of the society, and the Watchful Eye, the less public investigative and analytic half.

The Guardians overall commander is Daerill Marders, a grizzled old veteran whose heroic deeds in the Order of the Just are still sung about.  Under him are the half-Shay Sarai Flyssa, a ranger who heads the Order of the Just, and the leader of The Watchful Eye, a brilliant if rather dull lich known only as the Mouser.

While the Order pursues its goals in the light of day, the men and women of the Eye keep to the shadows.  Members of the just like to joke that it's a difficult job "As they're constantly dealing with cunning rat-bastards with scorpion minds....and that's not even dealing with the opposition they and their coworkers face."  They excel in investigation, espionage, and data analysis.  They are part detective group, part spy organization, and part secret police, though operating in a much lessened capacity.

Most specialize in one area.  Some are spies, working to deal with other nations or the various secret groups.  Others are investigators, tracking down particularly hard to catch criminals, often called out to hunt down crimelords and slavers, as well as rapists or serial killers.  They are unforunatley short-handed, partly due to having to deal with so many groups exploiting the chaos, and also because the chaos means more rescources are devoted to the Order of the Just.

The head of The Watchful Eyes was formerly known as [Insert Monarch Name Here]'s Mouser, now shortened just to the Mouser.  His real name has been lost to the past.  Not even the Shay remember his predecessor.  Hell, not even the Shay remeber that this is a trick question.  The Mouser had no predacessor, having been appointed the his position upon the formation of the Watchful eye, and has remained ever since.

Magic users seek lichdom for many reasons.  Some seek power, some wish to escape death, and some to continue their search for knowledge.  But the Mouser's seeking of lichdom due to sheer anal retentive devotion to duty is likely unique.  As he grew older, and none of his potential successors proved as capable as him, he simply took steps to ensure he was able to continue his job.

The Mouser is known as a rather dull individual, with little ambition (terribly uncommon with liches) beyond carrying out his duty.  He is brilliant, cunning, and devoted to duty.  He is also without mercy or pity for those who jeapordise the peace, and absolutely ruthless in ensuring the same.  Though he's been less efficient since the last king's death.  He regards it as a personal failure in his duty and has been in a depressive malaise.

He possesses a keen understanding of the human mind, with a talent for investigation and analysis.  He serves as both spymaster and chief detective.  Though he usually sits in his headquarters analyzing data gathered by his underlings, or figuring out how to topple threats to the peace, he will also not hesitate to leave his tower to solve particularly tough or grisly criminal cases, particularly when children are involved.

Extremely thorough, he prefers to build a rocksolid case until he knows everything about a group, purging it in one fell swoop, though the proliferation of bushfires he now has to stomp out has forced him to be less patient, reacting rather the being proactive.

He has been becoming more like his old self since the Petha incident reenergized his sense of purpose.  The Revolutionist Concordant had seized control of the city of Pertha in a coup while he was still investigating the group.  They seized several members of the Order of the Just, and executed them as oppressive servants of the aristocracy.  The rendering of all those members of the Concordant in Petha into object lessons by the Mouser was particularly grisly and public, regarded as vicious even for him.  The heads of the Concordant have been meeting to figure out a stance on the Guardians of Alasnea.  They are debating whether to go on an all out war or to back of...er, pursue more immediate goals, threats, and more malevolant tools of the aristocracy.  They have been swinging towards the latter after the strongest proponent of all out war was found dead in his bed.  Well, some of him.  And it's assumed that the debris was probabally his bed.

The leader of the Order of the Just, Sarai Flyssa, was born to a human member of the order hunting a bandit group, and a Shay ranger who served as his guide in their territory.  Brought up by her mother as a ranger in the wilderness, she was chosen by the Grey Seers to infilitrate the Order by trading on her father's good name.  She managed to get in the upper levels of the Order until seeing their worth, she defected.

A fiery proponent of freedom and justice rather than law, and a capable warrior with a love for the natural world, Sarai is a great contrast to her counterpart, the coldly cunning wizard known as the Mouser.  Seeming to prefer being hands on to paperwork, she tries to spend more time in the field as opposed to the day to day running of operations.  Upon her promotion, she began sparring with the Mouser.  He seemed to ignore her, deeming the personal rivalry a pointless obstacle to the Guardians' mandate.  Eventually realizing the pettiness of her actions as the Mouser gave her full cooperation and access to information, she's since developed a better working relationship.  Though they still detest one another personally, they cooperate well.

The leader of the Guardians is the holy warrior Daerill Marders.  Born to a noble family, he joined the Order of the Just, and made a name for himself as a bringer of justice.  A renowned hero, he is intelligent, just, wise, personable, humble, and skilled.  As he grew older, he was sidelined from frontline field work to a leadership and training position.  Upon his predecessor's retirement, he was unanimously selected by the Guardians to serve as their new leader.

He has proved adept at bureacracy and administrative duties, serving as the wise head or the Guardians for a decade.  Putting on a brave face of uncompromising leadership, he lets few see his frustration with the chaos and anarchy born of the current situation.  Though he feels unable to surmount events, he continues his tireless devotion to justice.  He has laid down a policy of neutrality, refusing to allow his men to be drawn into the conflict or choose sides.  His attitude and capability have allowed the Guardians to make some headway in chaotic times.

He is however, growing older, and it is widely believed the his like will never be seen again upon his death.  Because the Mouser seems as uninterested in overall leadership as the head council of the Guardians of Alasnea seems unintrested in giving it to him, and Sarai Flyssa seems to be too headstrong and disgusted with paperwork or diplomacy to be likewise be chosen, he has no clear successor.  The closest runners are Lyalla Sylla, a mage on the coucil, and Rorke Barree, a hero himself, who learned his martial skills at Daerill's hand and has been serving as Sarai Flyssa's aide-de-campe, and who has done much of the bulk of the day to day running of the Order of the Just during her many field excursions.


Umm...Sorry for the infodump.  I got the original idea just before losing internet access, and it kind of evolved constantly and accreted more stuff in the meantime.  When I got back here, I tied my ideas into a group serving much the same purpose that had shown up in the meantime.  Though they had to be cut back.  Originally meant as knight errants with access to griffins to get around the mountainous areas of Alasnea, The Order of the Just introduced in the meantime seemed much more down to earth.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey, I liked it...    

Contribution:

The Dvergar claim that Aleasana was created for them by Koschei, a gift to his dark children.  According to the Dvergar, they had to fight their way up from the deep caverns where he placed him, until they reached the bright shining lands of the surface.  For the Dvergar the view of the surface as their promised reward--and the depths as their secret refuge--have shaped their culture, resulting in the arrogance, militarism, and finally, the strange patience for which the race is famous.   It has also resulted in the quiet split in their culture between the scholarly, aristocratic "High Dwarves", and the hard-working, militant "Deep Dwarves".  Though the modern High Dwarves have grown especially snobbish about their lower-dwelling kin, traditionally, the two groups have always been allies.

Most Dvergar dislike sharing "their" land with what one scholar called "a wave of criminals, and a second wave of disaster refugees", but prefer to "wait out" their rivals.  However, two groups have sprung up with more radical opinions.  Many Dvergar state that they must learn to deal with--and even accept their neighbors, who aren't going away any time soon.  However, a smaller group is calling on the Dvergar to purge the land of Aleasani, and to enslave the Shay once more.  Still, they are a small minority, with little in the way of power and influence.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 26, 2005)

If the secon wave are the humans these could be considered criminals as well. Aleasana the dumping ground of the unwanted...  

Contribution:
Alanna is the shay goddess of nature, fertility and woodcarving. She is depicted as a shay woman clad in leaves and flowers. Treants are considered to be her high priests and elven clerics of Alanna are required to have a treant patron and mentor who initiated them into the priesthood.

The Aleasani included Alanna in their pantheon as the nature goddess of Aleasana. She is considered to be the wife of Tarsinus, a notion the shay find laughable.

The shay revere her together with her husband Vinnaron, god of animals and the hunt.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 26, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> It is whispered that Kohemet once spent years lost at the heart of the Southern Desert, the Sun's Anvil where even the Juni do not go. Then with fearful glances some claim that he found something there or indeed that something found him. At this point silence usually descends upon the speakers, but it is known that Kohemet walked out of the desert then and that the Juni fear him as much as the Bodai do...




Unknown to Sergis Sahn and his Bodai, the advisor Kohemet is actually one of the Bleak Archons, a dreadfully powerful undead cleric of some sort, and part of the leading council in the Bleak Ascension.  He appears to be merely a pale Bodai priest, and uses some magicks to conceal his motives and undead nature.  Naturally, he is optimistic and eager to advise Sergis Sahn in his war-making, allowing Kohemet to animate the corpses of fallen enemies and even fallen Bodai, in secret, in the wake of a battle.  Kohemet hides his undead servitors somehow as well, perhaps spiriting them away to a stronghold or hideout of the Bleak Ascension.  Perhaps what Kohemet found years ago in the Sun's Anvil Desert is the source of his undead status and power........


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 26, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> If the secon wave are the humans these could be considered criminals as well. Aleasana the dumping ground of the unwanted...
> 
> Contribution:
> Alanna is the shay goddess of nature, fertility and woodwork. She is depicted as a shay woman clad in leaves and flowers. Treants are considered to be her high priests and elven clerics of Alanna are required to have a treant patron and mentor who initiated them into the priesthood.
> ...





What makes the conclusion particularly laughable to the Shay is that their sun god, Bel, who has come to be identified with Tarsinus, is Alanna and Vinnaron's child, thus making the cross-faith situation extremely amusing.

Bel (or more properly Lord Bel) is in fact one of seven children. His siblings are Lady Ishta, the Moon, Lord Darmuk, the Sky, Lord Kazamon, the Wind, Lady Brigid, the Water, Lady Ashta, the Fire, and Lady Arun, the Death.  To each of these seven, their father Vinnaron (also called "the Dagd") entrusted part of creation, and each of them generally does their best to uphold it, though of course there are fights and trouble, with the exception of course of Lady Arun, who always does what she has to, no more, no less.

According to Shay (and Tuatha) legend, they are the children of Lord Bel and Lady Ishta, the result of an epic affair between the brother and sister that was both fiery, passionate, and quarrelsome, and ended with Lady Ishta depositing her children in the Faegrim.  The Shay honor both their "parents", as well as their various "aunts" and "uncles".

The identification between Lord Bel and Tarsinus (and there are many points of resemblence between the two gods, despite their differing myths) has greatly aided the Aleasani God's cult since the Asani's arrival.  Back in the Old Land, Tarsinus's cult had declined from the royal religion to a secondary one, and then finally an illegal one, in those frenzied years before the Ruin sent San'sai beneath the waves.  After the Asani found Aleasana and became the Aleasani, the persecutions initially continued--in the famous "Chronicle of the First Year" Tarsinus's name is noticible mostly in its absence, and references to executions of followers of 'the Shining One' abound.  But eventually, the vastness of the land and the apparent worship of this diety by many of the natives strengthened the cult, and eventually lead to its ascendency over its persecutors.  These days, Tarsinus is one of the most popular Aleasani gods, easily eclipsing Dar, Callach, Delar and Kithea.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 26, 2005)

What´s San´Sai? The old lands? 

Before you sink the old lands there are still people there who worship Tarsinus as the highest god.


----------



## Conaill (Apr 27, 2005)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> It has also resulted in the quiet split in their culture between the scholarly, aristocratic "High Dwarves", and the hard-working, militant "Deep Dwarves".  Ironically, both of these two groups hold each other in high regard, and view their mutual efforts as necessary to the continued existence of the dwarven nation.



Not entirely inconsistent, but I thought I'd just remind you of this bit:


			
				Conaill said:
			
		

> The Z.G.B. (Zwergerkraft Grundwerken Broderschaft) specializes in any kind of large-scale underground engineering projects[...] A particularly gruff and unfriendly lot, *these deep dwarves speak an ancient dialect unintelligible to most, and are shunned by the surface dwarves*.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 27, 2005)

By the way, it's the Revolutionist Concordat, not Concordant.  A Concordat is a sort of small, separate, sovereign land in the midst of other territories, such as the Vatican in Italy (or at least, the Vatican was once a Concordat, I don't recall if it's still considered such).  At least that's my understanding of the term.

And as for the sinking of the old land Rhialto mentioned.....  It's possible that whoever dwells there now has become merfolk or something, perhaps.  It could explain the continued worship of Tarsinus there, if it is the same old land that was mentioned before as the Aleasani/Asani homeland.  Of course, San'Sai could have been just a portion of the continent, or an island chain, or something......

Sarellion, I think Rhialto just spontaneously named the Aleasani/Asani homeland now as San'Sai.  I'm quite certain it was never mentioned before, but there have been a few posts that I may have only skimmed in the past rather than fully reading.



			
				Mike D F said:
			
		

> He has been becoming more like his old self since the Petha incident reenergized his sense of purpose.  The Revolutionist Concordant had seized control of the city of Pertha in a coup while he was still investigating the group.  They seized several members of the Order of the Just, and executed them as oppressive servants of the aristocracy.  The rendering of all those members of the Concordant in Petha into object lessons by the Mouser was particularly grisly and public, regarded as vicious even for him.  The heads of the Concordant have been meeting to figure out a stance on the Guardians of Alasnea.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 27, 2005)

Yep--I just named the homeland, because I felt that it needed a name.  And as for the deep and high dwarves... *D'OH*!

Now, if we want to discuss these things further meta-thread.  I'd really like to see more contributions....


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 27, 2005)

San´Sai is the homeland of the Asani people who fled to Aleasana. but it wasn´t the only land beyond the sea. The old lands consist of a small continent and several large islands. San´Sai was one of the island provinces. The San´Sai people became proud and arrogant. They rebelled against the Astarin rulers and let the old religion of Tarsinus fall into decline. It became an outlawed religion because it propagated the Astarin as the divinely ordained leaders of the Asani. The mainland warred with the rebellious province. During this war some old weapon caused the sinking of the San´Sai island. The rebels fled to the unknown lands of Aleasana.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 27, 2005)

@Arkhandus 

According to my dictionary a concordat is an agreement between a state and the church on church affairs. 

In Germany for example is a concordat allowing religious lessons in public school.

It could be that Italy and the Vatican have a concordat about their relationship to each other ot that a there was a concordat after the old church state became part of a unified Italy in the 19th century that the Vatican is a separate state, but concordat is not a name for a mini state within a state.

The Vatican is still a separate state.


----------



## Slife (Apr 28, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> Aleasana has a 364 day year with each day as long as a day on Earth.




The years are divided into fourteen months of 26 days each.  One of the main seven gods is mentioned every other month, the others being filled in with those of lesser gods and higher emperors.  

I'll leave the order up to the next poster.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 28, 2005)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The aleasana calendar knows twelve months. They are a 30 days long. The four other days are distributed evenly around the year and mark the beginning of the seasons.




We already have a contribution about the months.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm working on an index/list/compilation of names and definitions in Aleasana, BTW.  Should be done within half a day or so of this post, I hope.  It'll list the names of nations, NPCs, races, locations, organizations, religions, items, titles, and so on.  Along with brief descriptions of relevant details.  I'll keep each entry short and concise, leaving the entirety of details to be posted later in a true compilation.  I figure the full compilation should be posted once every 2 pages or so for reference.

And now, a contribution:

In Aleasani myth, one of the brothers of the god Callach is Braigh, god of storm and quake, volcano and hurricane, as well as autumn, athletes, drums, chants, dirges, funerals, vengeance, and remembrance.  He is known by many names across Aleasana and the old homeland, titles such as the Merry Scourge, Storm-Chanter, Thunder-Drummer, the Wicked Wind, the Rager Below, Underwarden, Prince of Torture, Harvest Lord, Foe-Breaker, Earth-Splitter, and Watcher-of-Heroes.  Though a rival of Callach, constantly battling with his stubborn and stodgy brother, Braigh is not just lord of disasters and chaos, but also the freer of souls and warden of the underworld, recorder of great deeds and watcher of funerals.  He is the patron of avengers and the spiteful, the envious and the downtrodden, and even patron of some bards.

Farmers invoke Braigh to protect their crops and spare their homes and families from disasters, while asking him to bless their lands with just enough rain to keep their crops healthy.  His ambition, pride, strength, and speed are invoked by athletes, for he loves sport and competition.  All kinds of Aleasani pray that Braigh will spare them from earthquakes, thunderstorms, wildfires, volcanoes, tornadoes, and hurricanes.  Braigh renders solace and guidance to those who have lost friends and loved ones, and assures them that they will be remembered and live on in memory.  He guides the dead through the underworld until their final judgement is determined by Dar, and yet is also the gatekeeper that prevents souls from escaping before their judgement is rendered and carried out.  Undead are criminals to Braigh and his followers, and are to be hunted and destroyed so the gods can sentence their souls.  (Clerics of Braigh turn and destroy undead, thus having the capacity to cast spontaneous Cure spells, regardless of their alignment, because Braigh would destroy any fool who dared to try using his power to control undead; likewise, clerics of Braigh cannot animate or create undead)

Braigh is a passionate and fierce deity, encouraging people to get angry when they are wronged, and thus be motivated to correct the situation or seek vengeance, in which Braigh will guide and support them.  Braighn priests teach that one should be sorrowful and enraged when they lose someone, and work through it in time, because it is good for the soul and respectful to the dead, and part of being alive.  Braigh and his clergy teach that no matter the situation, one should keep living and fighting for one's rights and liberties, for one's love and happiness, one's pride and glory.  Be strong, get vengeance, spit on those who would keep you down, and honor your ancestors and those you have lost, this is Braigh's creed.

Braigh is a patron of the Revolutionist Concordat, for those Aleasani in the Revolution who are faithful, though the majority of his clergy do not condone nor support the Concordat, regardless of how much they may inwardly respect the Revolutionists.  Braigh has only a loose and scattered clergy, no true church or temples, instead only small shrines and personal altars.  Many of his priests are travelers and offer their services wherever they go, though just as many take after Braigh's spiteful side and instead wander simply to spread chaos and destruction.

Braigh's titles of Underwarden, the Rager Below, and Prince of Torture are related to his role of guardian and gatekeeper to the underworld, furious with his lot in life and spiteful towards those in his family who imprisoned him down there, forcing the duty upon Braigh and reigning in his freedom.  He has always been an underdog amongst the deities in Aleasani myth, downtrodden and spurned, by his brothers and his parents and the goddess he pined after, before he was chained down to the underworld by Dar, Tarsinus, and Callach.  Bound though he is, Braigh's power bursts free from the earth in volcanic eruptions and monstrous gales, blasting through to the surface and arcing out over the world to carry his voice, his fury, and his spawn, the mephits, elementals, invisible stalkers, and demons he looses upon the world in rage and vengeance upon the enemies of his faithful.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 28, 2005)

I have to be honest--I'm not particularly thrilled with the "Astarin mainland" thread, which not only weaken the Aleasani thematically, but also add a really disturbing subtext to the Oldblood human supremist movement...

Ehh, that's just my opinion, for what it's worth--after all, we can't run this by striking things off just because one person doesn't like them...

My contribution--

"Lady Ambassador--you ask me if my lord can guarantee he will hold to this agreement.  This shows your shallowness--I have no lord.  The Dromasi Council is a body of equals all pooling our abilities for the good of all.  We have no ruler, no monarch, no one man who is in charge.  We are free men.
"Nonetheless, I can offer you this guarantee--Chancellor Dracoln supports this plan.  Where he goes, the Council follows."
--Seneschal Bazloc, to Ambassador Erella Lyse, during the secret Dromas/Bandesh-Thar Accords.

In Dromas, the Dromasi Council rules, and in the Council, Chancellor Dracoln rules.  Domineering, authoritarian, and paranoid, Dracoln came to power in the decades after the Dromasi Revolution, gaining a reputation as a tireless defender of the cause.  After years as head of Dromas's army, he was forced to retire from the field due to an injury, and decided to apply himself to politics.  He was quickly granted a seat in the Council, and with the death of the revered Chancellor Kathlin, was elected to the seat with overwhelming support.  One of his first actions was to declare martial law, ending regular elections among the council members, and instead allowing Dracoln to pick who serves in what post.  His next action was to prove that his greatest rival, Isaker, was guilty of 'counter-revolutionary thinking' forcing the powerful Dromasi to flee to Val-Alen, where he and many of his supporters remain to this day.

During the next few years, the Chancellor cemented his power, so that when he ended martial law and resumed elections, it was a pliant Council that met and quickly voted Dracoln back into power.  This has generally remained the state of Dromasi politics--either Dracoln has declared martial law or he stands at the head of frightened, toadying Council.  Under Dracoln, the persecution of wizards and Dvergar has been fierce, and adherance to the cause has come to mean adherance to the declarations of Chancellor Dracoln.

Presently, Dracoln is allied with the Concordat and (secretly) with Bandesh-Thar.  Interestingly enough, he has started to notifty the Concordat's leader, 'General' Gisen Ball, that he does not consider Ball's slightly less militant stance on arcane magic to quite be in line with Dromasi views.   Ball's replies are growing increasingly annoyed and critical.


----------



## Sarellion (Apr 28, 2005)

Wasn´t my intention to go this route any further. I more or less wanted to prevent that some contributions I intended being facts getting the dismissed as faerie tale axe or all dead and gone.

BTW the Astarin are not necessarily Old Bloods or what´s disturbing you? 

Contribution:

The Bodai believe in the gods but do not worship them as they think that this would be improper. Instead they venerate their ancestors to speak on their behalf in the Divine Court. Their ancestors are members of this court with the most respected heroes and sages being of a higher rank in the court. 
The court itself consists of the gods, the spirits of the ancestors being responsible for their families and the nature spirits responsible for their respective realm, like a river or a forest.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 29, 2005)

Edit: Taking longer than expected, been distracted and busy these last two days.  Nonetheless, I'm posting the half-finished compilation of terms below, and I'll update it over the weekend to complete it.  Currently it has all relevent terms and related lore from the first three pages, and a few tidbits from the later pages.  Rhialto, if you think I should compact it to smaller definitions, just let me know.  So far I've gone for something inbetween concision and detail.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 30, 2005)

*Aleasana Name/Term Compilation*

ALEASANA NAMES AND TERMS

*LANDS OF ALEASANA*

*Aleasana:* A very mountainous region that contains the majority of known civilization.  Mostly steep, rugged mountain ranges with various small valleys and a few larger vales, abundant with bronze deposits but scarce in iron deposits.  Inhabited primarily by Aleasani.  Shay and Dvergar can also be found in Aleasana to a lesser extent, ostensibly natives compared to the Aleasani they displaced.  Overall temperate in clime, though harsh in winter, Aleasana is flanked by an eastern ocean (the Olden Sea) and a western ocean.  The eastern edge is broken into fjords and highlands alongside the sea.  Along the western edge of Aleasana lies forests, descending into marshes and then innumerable little islands (collectively the Faegrim), inhabited by Fae and Isslen.  North of Aleasana lies a frozen tundra, inhabited by barbaric human Northerners, while southward the land flattens out to an arid grassland, home to nomadic Bodai, becoming desert even further south (the Sun's Anvil desert), where Juni nomads hail from.  To the southeast lies a large island archipelago (the Olden Archipelago), home to some Aleasani, Gnolls, and Kenku, as well as the cursed Asani degenerates.  Far southwest lies the land of Ur-Sai, inhabited by Urukhs, who are scarce in Aleasana proper.  Aleasana is sometimes used to refer to the world at large, however.

*The Anvil:* A gargantuan rock out in the center of the Sun's Anvil desert, 1200 feet high and 6 miles wide.  The Anvil is pitch black, yet glows with a red aura at sunset.  It is surrounded for 12 miles out by a windswept peneplain of fused glass.  Broken rings of tall spires dot the area around The Anvil.

*The Blade of Yadasai:* A long, rocky peninsula on the western edge of the Sun's Anvil desert, which extends westward beyond mortal sight, eventually forming a landbridge to the Ur-Sai Empire.  On clear days, the Urukh fortress known as The Hilt can be seen on a distant part of the Blade of Yadasai.  Previously, the Urukhs of the Black Fist Brotherhood required members to walk the length of the Blade to reach the Sun's Anvil desert, and then cross that and the highlands to reach Aleasana, but this has fallen out of practice.

*Dai River:* A long and mighty river from which the Bodai take their name.  The Dai River, and its various sources, are sacred to Bodai.  It flows out of the mountains of southern Aleasana and down through the grasslands, into the Sun's Anvil desert, and eastward where it empties into the Olden Sea.  Bodai clans travel in circuits that bring them to the Dai River every 5 to 10 years, and only along the Dai River are Bodai allowed to undergo the ritual of Kandalana, the rites of rebirth in which they are recognized as adults.

*Dajani Lake:* The major source of the Dai River, though not the only source.  Located in the Jar Highlands.  Dajani Lake is surrounded by mountains, and glaciers that feed the lake.  As with all Dai River sources, it is sacred to Bodai, who have a guarded settlement here and a fortress at the middle of the lake, Jan'Dahan.

*Elitha's Spire:* Tallest mountain in Aleasana, a gathering place for dragons, and surrounded by the city of Val-Alen.  The mountain is named after an ancient monarch, Elitha.  Wrapped around Elitha's Spire is a great and vast tree sacred to Shay, called the Inarellion Calshaen-Ahb.  Inside the mountain is a cave with the spring Sellessenril, one of many sources for the Dai River.

*Faegrim:* A combination of forest, marshland, and islands along the western edge of Aleasana, inhabited by Fae and generally mysterious.  The mountains descend into forest first, then marshes, and eventually break up into many small islands further out from Aleasana.  The southernmost marshlands are inhabited by Isslen, lizardfolk who prey upon the Fae and others nearby.

*Guardian of the North:* A mountain far in the northeast of Aleasana, with a hole crudely cut through its peak, through which the northern wind makes an eerie wail.  It is said to be a relic of the War of Deadly Voices, somehow.

*Inarellion Calshaen-Ahb:* Massive tree entwined about the mountain Elitha's Spire, with a large leafy crown atop the mountain peak.  Highly sacred to Shay.  Its name means Great Tree of Sacred Ancestors.  The roots are marked with the names of Shay ancestors who climbed it before death, and Shay pilgrims walk upon the great roots when visiting.

*Jar Highlands:* A distinct rocky area of rough hills and small mountains in southern Aleasana.  Located in the Jar Highlands is Dajani Lake, a major source for the Dai River and one of the Bodai's sacred sites.

*Mount Tarym:* A mountain northwest of Dajani Lake and the Jar Highlands.  Mount Tarym is the location of sacred Bodai hot springs, called Okajda Tarym Cal.

*Okajda Tarym Cal:* A small group of hot springs, named by the Bodai, as Okajda Tarym Cal is one of the lesser sources of the Dai River.  As such, the hot springs are a sacred site for Bodai.  The springs lie across a wide ridge on Mount Tarym's southern face, feeding the Bolshe Rapids, which flow into the Dai River at a point somewhere southwest of Dajani Lake.

*Olden Archipelago:* A large, semi-tropical island chain southeast of Aleasana, partially bordering the southeastern corner of the mountains, as well as the grasslands and the Sun's Anvil desert.  It is divided into the westmost Principality of Maralan; the central series of atolls and reefs known as Karkora; and the eastmost Old Asani volcanic islands, where the humans first landed during their journey to Aleasana.

*Olden Sea:* A vast ocean east of Aleasana, across which the Aleasani humans once migrated before conquering the land they would name Aleasana.  In the southern parts of the Olden Sea, near Aleasana's southeast edge, lies the long east-west chain of islands known as the Olden Archipelago.

*The Pool of Mothers:* A small green lake nestled high on the mountain Elitha's Spire.  This lake lies amongst the eyries of dragons and is icy cold.  Dragons on Elitha's Spire sip from the Pool of Mothers when they have a gathering.  Despite having no outlets and no obvious source, the Pool of Mothers remains constant and, according to dragon legend, soaks into the rock to feed the sacred tree and springs on Elitha's Spire.

*Sellessenril:* A great spring found within the mountain Elitha's Spire.  Guarded by an ancient temple at the cave entrance.  The spring is sacred not only to Shay, like the rest of Elitha's Spire and Val-Alen, but also sacred to Bodai as it is one of the Dai River's sources.  Shay sealed the entrance to Sellessenril long ago, a matter of contention for Bodai.  However, a secret entrance is known to Isslen lizardfolk, as well as the water naga Shangrea Dai-Khan.

*Sun's Anvil:* A vast desert south of Aleasana, separated from the mountains by a stretch of arid grasslands.  The Sun's Anvil is home to the Juni, known also as gnomes.  Far from Aleasana, at the heart of the desert where even Juni do not go, lies The Anvil.

*CREATURES OF ALEASANA*

*Aleasani:* Humans who settled in Aleasana and its surrounding territories, such as the Principality of Maralan in the Olden Archipelago.  Formerly known as Asani, before they left their old homeland east across the Olden Sea.  Aleasani control most of the towns and city-states in Aleasana, remnants of the old Aleasani kingdom they formed through conquest of the new land ages ago.

*Asani:* Original term for humans, before their migration to Aleasana, at which point they renamed themselves Aleasani even as they named the new land.  Now the term Asani is used to describe the folk living along Old Asani, the easternmost stretch of the Olden Archipelago.  These Asani were left behind as the rest of their kind migrated further westward to the mainland of Aleasana.  The abandoned Asani were inflicted with a strange curse, which has twisted and warped them in body and mind.  Asani-Morok are the mystical leaders of these tribes, called ogre magi by Aleasani.  Asani-Gorn are the more common variety, known to others as ogres, while Asani-Toron are the aquatic mutations that Aleasani call merrow.  Asani fearfully venerate the spirits of their tropical volcanic islands, offering up sacrifices and treasure as appeasement, and in exchange a few Asani wield spiritual power over the elements.

*Bodai:* Halflings as they are popularly called by Aleasani, the Bodai are a nomadic people known for their herds, their horsemanship, and their ferocity.  Their name means children of Dai, as the Dai River is sacred to them.  The woolens they produce on their portable looms are the finest to be found.  Bodai live chiefly in the arid grasslands between Aleasana and the Sun's Anvil desert.  Bodai have been in conflict with the Juni in recent times.  Many Bodai are currently lead by the horselord Sergis Sahn, but other clans exist too.

*Dragons:* The dragons of Aleasana have their own separate little society, ruled by the Council of Elements, which humanoids know little about.  Dragons claim to be aloof to the war and forbidden by the Council against interfering, though a few dragons have acted as mercenaries in the past.

*Dvergar:* Dwarves to Aleasani, the Dvergar are a grim race of hostile warriors and wizards, though their kind has dwindled since the Aleasani came to their land.  Dvergar also conflict with Shay, whom they once conquered long ago.  The patron god of Dvergar is Koschei the Deathless.

*Fae:* General term for various creatures bound to nature, largely mysterious and feared in Aleasani folklore.  Supposedly related to Shay and Tuatha.  Fae live largely in the vast and dreaded Faegrim, a collection of forests, marshes, and islands alongside western Aleasana.  Nagas are distantly related to Fae.

*Formor:* A deformed and evil race whom the Shay have fought in the past, according to Shay legends, but no one knows what happened to the Formor afterwards.  Formor came in many types, but all were cruel, heartless, and destructive.  Singular term is Formori.

*Isslen:* Lizardfolk, who live largely in the marshes along the southern Faegrim.  Generally savage by Aleasani standards, often raiders.  Rumored to be protected by dragons, though it is likely false.  Isslen are ruled by a matriarch, who nests amongst special crystals her folk gather.

*Juni:* Gnomes or pygmies in common parlance, the Juni are a tribal, nomadic folk said to practice cannibalism to some extent.  Juni come from the Sun's Anvil desert in the south, but have recently been moving northward into the plains and mountains.  Juni warponies are more lizardlike than equine.

*Karkora (race):* Gnolls as they are called by the Shay.  Karkora are humanoids with jackal-like features, strong and vicious pirates, and leaders of the Karkora island atolls, amidst the Olden Archipelago.  Their leader is the Karkora Magister, but they also revere the bird-like Kenku living on the atolls, considering them to be manifest spirits.

*Kenku:* A race of bird-like humanoids, the Kenku live amongst the Karkora atolls on the Olden Archipelago.  Serving the Karkora Magister, these Kenku use sorcery to aid Karkora.

*Northerners:* Human barbarians who live in the cold tundra, north of Aleasana.

*Shay:* Elves, who live largely in the western and southern parts of Aleasana, but are not as prolific as the Aleasani humans.  Supposedly forced out of the Faegrim for some reason long ago.  Half-Shay are born of the occasional unions of Shay and Aleasani, or less often Shay and Northerners, but half-Shay will only pass on their traits to a few generations if they do not breed further with eachother or with Shay.  Shay are known for their warrior prowess, but also known for their warriors wielding magic deftly as well.

*Tuatha:* Recent arrivals from west across the sea, Tuatha appear to be Shay and are indistinguishable from Shay to most folk.  Tuatha used strange magicks to learn the local languages, and hardly anyone has noticed their arrival, as they try to blend in as Shay.

*Urukhs:* Half-orcs, most of whom live in the distant and mysterious empire of Ur-Sai southwest of Aleasana.  The Urukhs might be descended from Aleasani, Northerners, or other humans that once lived in part of Aleasana, but they don't recall their ancient origins as human-orc half-breeds.  The orcs they descend from, by whatever name they may have had, no longer reside in Aleasana or Ur-Sai, whether extinct or merely lost.  Urukhs can breed with humans however, be they Aleasani or Northerners or (rarely) half-Shay or otherwise, producing children that appear almost like any other Urukh.  Half-Urukhs only pass on their Urukh traits down a generation or two, however, if breeding with humans or half-Shay, after which point their descendants are more like their human or half-Shay parents.

*TERRITORIES OF ALEASANA*

*Altania:* A throne-aspirant, magocratic city-state of arcane spellcasters, led by Larisa.

*Annit:* A feared city-state and ally of Cassant, serving as a political prison for Cassant's enemies.  Ruled by Lord Morrig.  Most that are jailed in Annit never get the chance to leave, as they are confined there until "the regular machinery of justice is running once more."  Living conditions in the city-state of Annit are infamously cruel and barbaric, earning it the nickname "The Living Hell" by Cassant's enemies.

*Bandesh-Thar:* A powerful throne-aspirant city-state ruled by the Church of Dar, and thus the Dominus, lady Majera Alsea.  Majera is of the old royal bloodline and seeks to take the Aleasani Seat, but her radical politics cause Bandesh-Thar to clash with many other powers, such as the Shay and Dvergar.  Bandesh-Thar is opposed to Cassant, Altania, Karina, Val-Alen, and to a lesser extent Dromas, but Majera has begun what may be an alliance with Dromas against the arcanists of Altania and Karina, and against the might of Cassant.  Bandesh-Thar has several allied cities but is less likely than Cassant to actually succeed in taking and holding the throne.

*Barizar:* Known as the Wicked City, Barizar is the home base of the Vermillion Lotus Society.  Barizar is known for dealing in kidnapping, slavery, and prostitution, stealing away nubile daughters of wealthy merchants across the city-states.  Such activities are relatively common amongst many of the city-states, but Barizar is the worst.

*Cassant:* A powerful city-state that has rallied many allies to its cause, which is to take the Aleasani Seat and claim the throne for Lord (called King by his own folk) Ralin Valeris of Cassant.

*Cazar:* A neutral city-state that tries to pit the other factions against one another, ruled by Lord Nithus.

*Dromas:* A large but lightly-populated city-state, chiefly opposed to Altania's magocracy, and Cassant to an extent, plus occasional conflicts or alliances with Bandesh-Thar.  Ruled by the Dromasi Council, a group of druid-monks.  Situated in lowlands on a plateau, surrounded by druid-shaped rock walls, with an agrarian society.  Mostly Aleasani and half-Shay in population.  Arcane magic is seen by Dromas as a perversion of nature, and many Fae, Shay, and half-Shay have been given sanctuary in Dromas, where iron is forbidden.

*Gow'Klas:* A city in Aleasana famed for the strange accent of its inhabitants, difficult for others to understand and seemingly impossible for others to learn.  The accent is distinct, yet no one can really say what it sounds like.  Some folk speculate that Gow'Klas is under a curse, but the city's inhabitants insist that they're the only people who speak the Common tongue properly.

*Hängende:* A Dvergar city, known as the Hanging City because some of its buildings hang on cliffsides over the water of the Langerfjord, which cuts deepest of the eastern fjords into the Aleasana mountain ranges.  Hängende lies amidst the fjords where humans first landed on Aleasana long ago.  Hängende is ruled by a Dvergar elder council, but also has a mayor, albeit mostly a ceremonial position.  The city and its neighbors have been under attack lately by water monsters, actually Asani-Toron, who have shown to have a particular hatred for Urukhs.

*The Hilt:* A mighty Urukh fortress along the Blade of Yadasai peninsula, barely visible on the horizon from the Blade's start along the Sun's Anvil desert.  The Hilt is built into a natural promontory near the end of the Blade of Yadasai, and serves to keep all foreigners out of Ur-Sai, the home nation of Urukhs.

*Twin Cities of Karina:* A single city-state split in two locations, from the lower city along the base of several mountains, overlooking the Bodai grasslands, to the upper city guarding two mountain passes high above.  The lower city is a main trade route for Bodai textiles and salt from the desert.  Karina's lower city is governed by the Provost of their Merchant's Guild.  Its upper city is home to the ruling elite known as the Council of Judges, who make law for the lower city.

*Karkora (nation):* A small, sovereign collection of barren atolls in the central southern parts of the Olden Archipelago.  Ruled by the Karkora Magister, and notorious for its pirates.  The atolls are inhabited both by the Karkora people proper, who are called gnolls by Shay, and also inhabited by the avian Kenku.

*Kendra:* A city-state ruled briefly by the dragon Alshoon, around the start of the civil war in Aleasana.  Alshoon stepped down and left due to pressure by the dragon leaders, the Council of Elements.

*Lugan:* A city in eastern Aleasana, Lugan has a large, pearlescent, copper parabolic dish, part of which seems to have been turned to crystal and shattered long ago.  The dish is an artifact of the old War of Deadly Voices.

*Old Asani:* The semi-tropical islands home to Asani-Morok, Asani-Gorn, and Asani-Toron.  Old Asani comprises the easternmost parts of the Olden Archipelago in the Olden Sea, slightly north of Karkora.  These islands are storm-wracked and volcanic, but were the first landing site of humans (called Asani then, though now called Aleasani) when fleeing the old homeland and coming to Aleasana.  The current inhabitants are descended from those humans left behind to suffer the Curse of the Asani.

*Principality of Maralan:* A sovereign nation of Aleasani living amongst the largest, westmost islands of the Olden Archipelago.  Maralan Aleasani tend to be herders, and make woolens nearly as fine as those of the Bodai.

*Travask:* A strong city-state in the war, ruled by Broken Stone, a former Northerner mercenary.  Varied in population and nobility, as Broken Stone has brought many of his mercenary and Northerner allies into the city, and has raised several of the competent ones to the aristocracy.

*Ur-Sai Empire:* An imperial nation of Urukhs who have bred true for many generations, and have more or less forgotten their origins as human-orc crossbreeds.  Ur-Sai connects to the western edge of the Sun's Anvil desert, via the Blade of Yadasai land-bridge, guarded by the fortress known as the Hilt.  Quasi-oriental and mystic, very mysterious and little-known to the folk of Aleasana, strongly dislikes arcane magic, might even have outlawed arcane practicioners.  Linked to the Black Fist Brotherhood, which serves Ur-Sai as an advance force of spies and scouts.

*Val-Alen:* A city that is sacred to Shay, but conquered by Aleasani and aspiring to the throne.  It sits at the base of Elitha's Spire, tallest mountain in Aleasana.  Current Duke is Kail Illendus, an Aleasani, as the city was conquered long ago be Aleasani.  Shay are allowed their pilgrimmages to Val-Alen and its sacred sites, such as the mountain and its springs and the great tree, the Inarellion Calshaen-Ahb.

*Volg:* One of the northern-most city-states of Aleasana, often a victim of Northerner raids in autumn.  Usually neutral in the civil war.  Ruled by the Margrave, Olshek Travain, whose family has held the position for generations.  The populus is mostly Aleasani, though a third of the populus is Dvergar, who are allies and held in fair regard.

*ORGANIZATIONS OF ALEASANA*

*Black Fist Brotherhood:* An exclusively-Urukh mercenary force, taken in as infants or toddlers and trained in Ur-Sai mysticism, athleticism, and martial arts prowess.  Many hail from Ur-Sai, but some hail from Aleasana instead.  Mostly rogues and monks, serve often as assassins, shock troops, and blockade runners.  Black Brothers abhor arcane magic as a crutch for the weak and craven.  The Black Fist has some monasteries scattered across Aleasana.

*Council of Elements:* The ruling body of dragonkind, their own separate society away from the folk of Aleasana.  Little is known of the dragon Council.  The death of a dragon is met with ruthless reprisals if the Council does not judge the death to have been just, and no one knows their critera.  Supposedly suffered an internal conflict about their non-interference policy, at the start of the Aleasani civil war when Alshoon, a dragon, briefly claimed rulership of the city-state Kendra.

*Council of Judges:* Ruling elite of the Twin Cities of Karina, these aristocrats live the high life in Karina's upper city and make law for the lower city.  The Council of Judges guards two strategic mountain passes alongside Karina, between the Bodai grasslands and the Aleasana mountain ranges.

*Dromasi Council:* Ruling council of equals in the city-state of Dromas.  Comprised of druids, monks, and druid-monks.  Vehemently opposed to arcane magic.

*Order of Ghost Warriors:* A group of Shay warrior-mages of various sorts, who are feared for their prowess in stealthy magic, poison use, and assassin skills.  Though claimed by others as dishonorable, the Ghost Warriors themselves say that a warrior's honor comes from success, by any means.

*Storm Crows:* A Dvergar mercenary company, feared and reviled, led by Kulrick Ironclaw.

*Vermillion Lotus Society:* A merchant guild dealing in apothecary supplies, wines and spirits, and brothelkeeping, but less openly a dealer in slaves, prostitutes, and ransoms, generally by kidnapping the daughters of wealthy merchants and nobles.  Based in the city-state of Barizar.

*Z.G.B. (Zwergerkraft Grundwerken Broderschaft):* Organization of deep-dwelling Dvergar who specialize in large-scale underground engineering projects.  Z.G.B. teams hire themselves out to surface-dwellers, and sometimes come into competition with one another as a result.  The Z.G.B. is mostly gruff and unfriendly deep Dvergar who speak an ancient dialect of the Dvergar tongue, which most folk can't comprehend.  The Z.G.B. is shunned by surface Dvergar.  They supposedly use a combination of Dvergar skill, strange magicks, and underground beasts.  Additionally, they are rumored to have enslaved a black dragon.

*NOTABLE FOLK OF ALEASANA*

*Alsea:* Royal bloodline of Aleasana's former human kingdom.

*Alshoon:* A dragon who had claimed rulership over the city-state of Kendra, at the beginning of the civil war in Aleasana.  However, Alshoon was forced to step down when the Council of Elements, rulers of dragonkind, declared this a serious violation of their laws.

*Bishnagar:* A dragon who recently began selling his services to guard valuable shipments and caravans of trade goods, including iron and gold, with many merchants and nobles of the city-states.  Bishnagar places their goods under his care in return for a dragon-marked credit note, known also as a drakemark, with Bishnagar keeping 10% for himself as payment.

*Broken Stone:* Lord of the city-state of Travask, recently appointed, formerly a barbarian Northerner and mercenary.  Has gone from wandering Northerner sell-sword to ruler of an Aleasani city-state, and a major player in the war.

*Elitha:* A monarch in Aleasana long ago, just before the Aleasani arrived.  Married King Majerus Alsea of the Aleasani, supposedly, after he had brought his people and conquered the land.  Shay insist that Elitha was one of them, but Majera Alsea vehemently denies it.

*Five Doves on the Wing:* An Urukh of the Black Fist Brotherhood, chapter head of the Brotherhood's monastery in the vicinity of Bandesh-Thar.  Until recently, he and his Black Brothers served Dominus Majera Alsea of Bandesh-Thar, in various military operations and other missions.  Then Five Doves on the Wing came to the conclusion that he and the rest of the Brotherhood could no longer serve Bandesh-Thar, so he severed ties with the Dominus after a cryptic explanation to her.

*Kail Illendus:* Duke of the city Val-Alen, a throne-aspirant Aleasani.  Uses the status of Val-Alen as a sacred Shay site to garner leverage with dragons, and with Shay cities like Altania and Karina.  Very pro-Shay politically, but almost certainly just because it is advantagous to his situation at the moment.

*The Karkora Magister:* Leader of the Karkora and Kenku peoples in the Olden Archipelago.  An old and powerful Karkora druid, he has tried on many occasions to raise the lower atolls and bring rain, to supply his people with some measure of food and fresh water, but the sea eventually reclaims these atolls.

*Kohemet:* A shadowy and distrusted shaman among the Bodai, though advisor and aide to the horselord Sergis Sahn.  Rumored to have spent years lost at the heart of the Sun's Anvil desert, where even Juni do not go.  Juni and Bodai alike fear and suspect Kohemet.

*Kulrick Ironclaw:* Dvergar leader of the mercenary Storm Crows, he is adept in both combat and arcana.

*Larisa:* High Enchantress of Altania, ruler of that city-state.  Probably a Shay or half-Shay.

*Majera Alsea:* Dominus of the Church of Dar and of the city-state Bandesh-Thar, lady Majera Alsea is a scion of the former Aleasani royal house, and a direct descendant of Aleasna's first King, Majerus Alsea.  Also descended from Queen Elitha if legend is true, who ruled the land before Majerus came and conquered it, taking the local monarch as his Queen to ensure the loyalty of conquered locals.  Pure-blooded and imposingly tall, with sea-green eyes and pale blonde hair.  Skilled but radical in her politics, often referred to as one of the "Oldbloods".  Majera seeks to take the Aleasani Seat as is her birthright.  Previously employed the Black Fist Brotherhood mercenaries, now looking to the Asani.

*Majerus Alsea:* Conquerer and first King of Aleasana.  Ancestor of Majera Alsea.

*Morrig:* Lord of the city-state Annit, political prison for Cassant.  Morrig is every bit as cruel and vicious.

*Nithus:* Lord of the city-state of Cazar, considered neutral by other factions though his confidantes think he aspires to take the throne.  Lord Nithus actually seeks to awaken Neroshimon, a mighty destructive being, by channeling the deaths caused in the war.  Unbeknownst to Lord Nithus, he is actually suffering from the madness caused by Neroshimon's dreams.

*Neroshimon:* The sleeper, a fallen angel, a powerful destructive being that Lord Nithus of Cazar seeks to free and awaken.  Neroshimon was long ago imprisoned in an iron vault deep below the city-state of Cazar.  Feeds upon fear, especially the fear of dying.  The sleeper's dreams cause madness in mortals, and have afflicted Lord Nithus.  Much of Neroshimon's power remains bound in his sword Armothal, which was hidden from him long ago when he was bound.

*Ralin Valeris:* Lord of Cassant, an aspirant to the throne, and presumptously claiming the title of King.

*Sergis Sahn:* An accomplished military leader among the Bodai, a horselord recently coming into power and trying to unite many warring Bodai tribes.  The recent excursions and conflicts of the Juni have helped in his efforts to unite the Bodai, consequently.  Sahn is aided and advised by the shadowy shaman Kohemet, who is most likely Bodai, considering that Sahn would probably only trust fellow Bodai.

*Shangrea Dai-Khan:* A powerful water-naga sorcerer, living in the Dai River.  Considered by Bodai to be the guardian spirit of the Dai River, so Bodai leave offerings frequently.  Served by many Fae nixies.  For his veneration and offerings from the Bodai, Shangrea extends his protection to visiting Bodai.  Shangrea visits the sacred spring Sellessenril once yearly.

*ALEASANA HISTORY*

*War of Deadly Voices:* An old war that tore the kingdom of Aleasana apart, and resulted in the current division of city-states from the formerly-united Aleasani.  Occasionally, artifacts from this war are found, but most are nonmagical and made of strange materials.  For the most part, no one knows how to make these artifacts work, if they even function at all anymore.  The War of Deadly Voices was fought with sound.

*ALEASANA MISCELLANY*

*Aleasani Seat:* Throne of the former human (Aleasani) kingdom.

*Amerah:* The location of some hotly-contested iron mines in Aleasana.  This name might be for the mines themselves, or the geographical location of those mines, or the settlement outside the mines, be it a city or town or whatever.

*Dar:* Few people in Aleasana still practice Dar's teachings since the Church of Dar's decline.  Temples of Dar, many of them ruins, can be found all across Aleasana, as Dar was at one time the chief deity of Aleasana's state religion.  A schism within the Church of Dar is blamed for the fracturing of the once-great kingdom, and for starting the War of Deadly Voices.

*Dominus:* Leader of the Church of Dar, currently Dominus Majera Alsea, who has also become lady ruler of the city-state Bandesh-Thar.

*Drakemark:* A dragon-marked credit note, from the dragon Bishnagar, representing the dragon's assurance of protecting a noble's or merchant's goods.  Bishnagar's drakemarks have become a tradeable currency for large transactions amongst the merchants and city-states, rather than using hard currency in all of these deals.

*Iron:* A rare metal in Aleasana, iron has some anti-magical properties, and is also detrimental to non-humans, non-Dvergar, and all spellcasters.  Only non-spellcasting humans and Dvergar are unaffected by its sickening touch; even half-Shay and Urukhs suffer.  All iron items count as cold iron.

*Koschei:* Patron deity of the Dvergar, or dwarves, Koschei is a grim, grey god known as the Deathless.  Dvergar lore says that iron comes from the blood of Koschei, a gift to his children as the other gods drove him away from the land.

*Oldblood:* An Aleasani who hates foreigners and non-humans, wishes to purge their influences and religions from Aleasani society, and thinks of arcane magic as vile and unholy.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 30, 2005)

So far, so good.  And I'll go into what's disturbing me at the meta-thread, some time later.


----------



## Mike D F (May 1, 2005)

And, jumping on the religion bandwagon...

The dragons have their own religion with no connection to the humanoid races of Aleasana.  Their religion revolves around the elements, which they regard as the building blocks of the world and life, and the embodiments thereof.  There are four major deities, and their many deific children, the lesser gods.

Their priesthood mostly bears little resemblence to that of the various bipeds.  While demihuman priests are powerful weilders of divine magic, dragon priests do not.  Rather they serve mostly as judges, arbiters, sages, loremasters, and philosophers.  Though some have picked up Cleric style priesthood from the demihumans.  They pay little attention to rituals or temples, with draconic faith being more personal.  Their priests are less the supreme rulers of the faithful, and regarded more as particularly wise and able advisors, leaders, or sages.  The Council of Elements is composed of the most gifted priests.

They are terribly secretive of their religion, with other races knowing nothing of it, the only real clue being the name of their high council.

So, the widespread belief that their jealous mastery of the skies is responsible for their hatred of Shay airships has some grain of truth, it is mostly founded on ignorance.  The main reason is that to the dragons, who venerate the elements, and regard elementals as the emissaries of their gods, find the mistreatment of elementals abhorrent.  And permanently enslaving them by binding them to a tool meant as a weapon of war is regarded by dragons as the blackest, most vile, most blasphemous of evil.  Such a despicable deed had not even been imagined by them until they saw the airships.

The Council of Elements has been trying to figure out what do in the long term.  The gold dragon Zusse, a demihuman style cleric of Wotenn the SkyLord, and like most such draconic weilders of divne magic something of a zealot, believes that the actions speak of a racewide taint.  He argues that a people capable of such horrors must be wiped out before they can unleash such widespread evil- or worse- upon the world.  The green dragon Sorrahk, and even rarer druid, argues for a more moderate position: destroying the airships, trying and executing those responsible, and driving the Shay into the Faegrimm where they won't be likely do make more trouble.  And the red dragon Hephaesuss, a traditional priest with no divine power, who worhips Vulca, Mistress of the Flame of Life, believes that the answer is negotiation.  He believes that the Shay should be persuaded to abandon the idea, possibly through bargaining.  Possible trades include treasure, or perhaps spells and magics that can be refined into a more palatable construction method.

This debate, known only to dragons, which may determine the Shay fate, however, will likely take some time.  The last such divisive issue, the rulership of Alshoon over Kendra, sparked a debate that lasted from almost the moment he made his intentions known, to a little over a decade later, when he stepped down.  This argument will likley take longer.  While all agree as to the abhorrence of airship construction, they are deeply divided as to what to do about it.  In the meantime, however, individual dragons who go after airships face little chastisement.  And the dragons Yessool, who caused the second destruction faces none.  Unlike Krath, who destroyed the first physically and is looked down upon for those he killed, Yessool simply disjuncted the magics enslaving the elementals keeping it aloft.  What happened after the captive elementals were freed, when gravity reasserted itself on the ship and its Shay crew, was regarded as their own fault.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2005)

Contribution:

The Urukh religion in Ur'Sai is a mystery to Aleasani, as it is not taught to Urukhs living outside the Ur'Sai Empire.  The Black Fist Brotherhood's mystical philosophy is based on it to some extent, but is separate and respected in Ur'Sai as a distinct part of the Ur'Sai religion.  Urukhs living in Aleasana proper tend to follow whichever religion dominates their area, since they live amongst Aleasani, Dvergar, and Shay for the most part.  Those not living close to other humanoids tend to practice druidism in the place of any formal religion.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 1, 2005)

BTW, based on Mike DF's post, dragons in Aleasana will have a hatred for most constructs as well, especially golems, who are animated through binding earth or (in the case of nimblewrights) water elementals to the construct.  hrm...


----------



## Mike D F (May 1, 2005)

Doh!

That never even crossed my mind.


----------



## Rhialto (May 2, 2005)

The Juni worship a variety of spirits, such as the Dreaming Dragon they feel is the creator of the world, the Desert Cactus Flower, the Spider, and the Sand Tiger.  These are what they organize their age bands around.


----------



## Rhialto (May 3, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 4, 2005)

Thread goes bump.

I wonder if it's gotten too complicated-seeming for most folks now, seeing as so few of us are actually continuing this?  That's odd.


----------



## Rhialto (May 4, 2005)

The idea's been mentioned.  But Sarellion was actually far more complicated by this point, so I don't know if I buy that...


----------



## Mike D F (May 5, 2005)

Well, it is complicated.  The occasional summary is somewhat helpful, if brief.  Just throwing out ideas, but maybe an index.  Say divided up by category, and then what posts it's mentioned in.  Like, say Dragons, Post #xxy or whatever.  Or, is it possible to link to specific posts?  Then just have the index numbers be hypertext (Correct word?)  Not that I'm trying to volunteer anyone.  Been thinking of trying it myself, but I'm kind of intimidated.

And now...ontopic...

Some distance off the western coast is the Isle of Horn'ent, an island nation ruled by mages.  They have set up several magical gateways in the capital city of High Towers, making it a trade hub, connecting places and goods that otherwise would be impossible.  

On the western coast of Aleasana is the city of Arber, a colony they set up with the Aleasanan monarchy's blessing (after providing a suitable bribe of course).  This port city, ruled by an appointed Magus Governor, is their trade link to Aleasana, and Aleasana's link to some of the world outside its borders.  A wide variety of goods change hands here-legal and illegal.

Trade has decreased steadily since the Deadly Voices, leaving this formerly bustling trade city a mere ghost of its former self.  Trade is picking up now, primarily of arms and mercenaries and sellswords from dozens of nations or peoples.  It has become something of an armed camp, a barracks city full of swords for hire, assorted hangers on, and those selling to or purchasing the services of same.

Though several mercenary bands have passed through, not all are after money.  A new wrinkle is presented by several nobles or free company leaders have pledged fealty to various claimants to the throne in a more permanent arrangement.  These men and women have been promised postitions, titles, and land grants when their new liege takes power, whether as a whole, or simply in individual conquests in lieu of the standard pile of gold and loot (Though they get some of that to.)  Likely, these boons will be the result of sudden vacancies left as a result of various aristocrats backing the wrong horse.

These new underlings are looking for more than just immediate riches, and the various factions kill several birds with one stone- less money paid to sellswords, a punishment to those with misguided loyalty, and able people to fill, uh, sudden vacancies caused by the vagaries of war.


----------



## Lalato (May 5, 2005)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> Some distance off the western coast is the Isle of Horn'ent, an island nation ruled by mages.  They have set up several magical gateways in the capital city of High Towers, making it a trade hub, connecting places and goods that otherwise would be impossible.
> 
> On the western coast of Aleasana is the city of Arber, a colony they set up with the Aleasanan monarchy's blessing (after providing a suitable bribe of course).  This port city, ruled by an appointed Magus Governor, is their trade link to Aleasana, and Aleasana's link to some of the world outside its borders.  A wide variety of goods change hands here-legal and illegal.




Mike...  this contradicts previous posts which state that the western edge of Aleasana meets the Faegrim (forests, marsh coastline that become innumerable islands).  Basically, there is no western coast of Aleasana.  However, there is an eastern coast and this island could go there.

Another option would be to place the island off the western coast of the plains south of Aleasana.  There isn't much there now, but the city of Arber would likely have been overun by Lizardfolk and/or Halfling Nomads by now...

Hmmm...  this presents an interesting problem.  I suppose you could also place it on the northwest corner of Aleasana where the Faegrim doesn't reach and there might be some form of craggy and desolate coastline for Arber.

--sam


----------



## Mike D F (May 5, 2005)

Yeah, I recall the Faegrim being to the southwest.  I figured the Island would be north of that.  And it's not exactly just off the coast as the various archipelegoes are.  I figure it's a bit further out.  Trade involves a sea voyage, but not a too too long one.

As to being overrun, it is owned by a magocracy.  So figure they have magical firepower and defenses.  And right now its full to the brim with mercs.

Edit: Checked out the map.  I remembered wrong.  The faegrim is larger than I figured.  So either northwest, west of the Faegrim, or its in the other sea.

I'm definately going to have to put together an index.

Edit 2: Is there a character limit to a single post?  If so, I'll have to break it up.  Likely by category.


----------



## Mike D F (May 5, 2005)

*Index*

And now presenting the Aleasana index.  I'm breaking it up by category.  Numbers below refer to what post it is.  The standard viewing format is 40 posts per page.  I'll present it now as incomplete, and edit it as I go.  Also, if someone tells me how to link to specific posts (if possible) I'll do that.  Then it'll be much easier.

So, Page 1: Posts 1-40 _Complete_
Page 2: Posts 41-80 _Complete_
Page 3: Posts 81-120
Page 4: Posts 121-160
Page 5: Posts 160-200
Page 6: Posts 201-240
Page 7: Posts 241-280

*Maps: Posts x *

*Locations*

Aleasana (General): Posts 1-3, 14, 20, 37, 52
_Cities_
Amerah: Post 10
Altania: Post 5
Barizar: 36
Cassant: Post 2-3, 8, 
Cazar: Post 9, 13
Dromas: 17
Gow'Klas: 49
Hangende: 52, 61
Kendra: 62
Lugan: 29
Travask: 18
Twin Cities of Karina: 23
Volg: 73, _Kurtsberg Castle_ 73
_Rivers_
Langerford: 52

Eastern Coast: 52

Faegrim: 39

Grasslands: 21

Guardian of the North: 29

Olden Archipelego: 24

Olden Sea: 24

Sun's Anvil Desert: 19

North: 65

Unnamed Swamps: 45

Ur-Sai: 22

*Races/Creatures*

Bodai/Halflings: 21, 23, 24, 25, 45, 69
Dragons: 16, 45, 62
Dvergar/Dwarves (General): Post 3, 25, 33, 40
Faerie/Fae/Fey: 27, 39, 45
Formor: 51
Isslen/Lizardfolk: 45
Juni/Pygmies/Gnomes: 19, 24, 25, 66, 67, 69
Northerners: 24, 25, 65, 77
Shay/Elves: 25, 34, 40, 51
Tuatha/Elves: 76
Urukh/Half-Orcs: Post 6, 22, 25

*Organizations*

Black Fist Brotherhood/Black Brothers: Post 6, 22, 35
Council of Elements: 16, 62
Order of Ghost Warriors: 34
Storm Crows: Post 4
Vermillion Lotus Society: 36

*People*

Alshoon (Former Ruler of Kendra): 62
Bishnagar: 41, 42, 62
Broken Stone (Lord of Travask): 18
Kohemet: 70, 72
Kulkrik Ironclaw: Post 4
Larisa (High Enchantress of Altania): Post 5
Olshek Travain (Ruler of Volg): 73
Neroshimon: Post 9, 13
Nithus (Lord of Cazar): Post 9, 13
Ralin Valeris: Posts 2
Sergis Sahn: 69, 70

*Religion/Deities*

_Aleasanan_
Dar: 31

_Dvergar_
Koschei the Deathless: 33

_Juni_: 66

_Urukh_
Way of the Black Road/Five Pillars of Truthost 6

*Politics/Current Events*

_Aleasana(General)_: Posts 1-3
Altania: Post 5, 17
Arcane Spellcasters: Post 5
Cassant: Posts 2-3
Dromas: 17
Juni: 19,
Travask: 18

Bodai: 69

Black Brotherhood: 22

Dragon: 41, 62

Juni: 69

Shay: 76

Tuatha: 76

Ur-Sai: 22

*History*

_Aleasana_
Landfall: 24, 52
War of Deadly Voices: Post 7, 29, 31

Dvergar: 40

Shay: 40, 51

*Miscellania*

Crime: 36
Drakemarks: 41, 42, 48, 62
Iron: Post 8, 27, 33
Mountain Growth: 38
Magic: 27

_Gotta go, but here's a start._


----------



## Conaill (May 5, 2005)

Mike D F said:
			
		

> On the western coast of Aleasana is the city of Arber, a colony they set up with the Aleasanan monarchy's blessing (after providing a suitable bribe of course).  This port city, ruled by an appointed Magus Governor, is their trade link to Aleasana, and Aleasana's link to some of the world outside its borders.  A wide variety of goods change hands here-legal and illegal.



Have the trade go through Barizar, and you're all set.


----------



## Lalato (May 5, 2005)

Conaill said:
			
		

> Have the trade go through Barizar, and you're all set.




Yep... just eliminate Arber and create a new faction vying for power in Barizar...  That would certainly make things a bit more interesting in that little pocket of Aleasana.  

--sam


----------



## Mike D F (May 5, 2005)

Well... I'd prefer not to, really.  I was going for a differnt feel.  Barizar is a decadent place where anything can be had and decidedly Aleasanan, while Arber's a frontier of another culture that has become an armed camp and merc central.  In Barizar slaves, narcotics, and other items of that nature change hands, while Arber now serves mainly as a waypoint for weaoponry and mercs, either on their way into the war, or waiting to contacted to be hired for work.  Though if everyone else figures that it's too superfluos...I dunno.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 5, 2005)

I'd suggest placing it northwest, where it's cold but no moreso than in the City-State of Volg.  The Faegrim's islands stretch unknowably far westward, and likely would not be safely settle-able by non-Fae.  Hrmm.....  The Minor Creation spell IIRC can create a significant amount of wood that'll last a few hours I think, but I don't recall exactly; could be used to produce plenty of firewood to keep the government buildings warm at least.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 6, 2005)

To build on an early post from the first page, and get back to the simpler roots........



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> And among those mercenaries are the feared and reviled Storm Crows.  The Crows are a Dwarvish mercenary company led by Kulrick Ironclaw, whose might in battle is matched only by his arcane prowess.




Kulrick Ironclaw, leader of the Dvergar mercenary company known as the Storm Crows, is a mighty wizard as well as a skilled master of the Dvergar waraxe, who trained in one of the most prestigious Dvergar academies during his youth.  He went on to serve in his city's military for over twenty years before one fateful day.

As Kulrick's elite platoon took up a new assignment guarding the Dvergar stronghold-city Öbergeitz, site of the Dvergar's treasury in the Great Vault, Kulrick was approached by a strange Dvergar wanderer.  Kulrick spent much time conversing, drinking, and carousing with the visitor over the months that followed, and held council with the visitor often where his soldiers could not overhear.  He grew pale and his beard graying even though he was still only a young man by Dvergar terms, Kulrick's eyes becoming a vile green hue and his voice rasping.  Then he started to bring some of his men to these councils, and convinced them he and the visitor were fine......  Eventually he had his entire unit attending these semi-secret councils, and all underwent the same changes as Kulrick.  When next his lord commander came to Öbergeitz for an inspection and the intention of cycling Kulrick's unit back out to the field, Kulrick refused to open the gates for the lord commander, provoking a scathing match of shouting until Kulrick disintegrated the lord commander with a spell.

Horrified and aghast, the new garrison troops that had accompanied the lord commander assaulted the stronghold-city, and within another month, Öbergeitz was in flames.  Dvergar units moved into the city under the resurrected lord commander (at the behest of an ally in the Koschei church), and burrowed their way in as other units broke through the walls with long and grueling work.  Dvergar warmages destroyed many of Kulrick Ironclaw's soldiers and did most of the work breaking the walls, after which soldiers charged in and forced Öbergeitz back under proper Dvergar rule.

When they sought out Kulrick Ironclaw and his lieutenants, they found half of Kulrick's unit had fled the city already and taken all they could carry from the Great Vault, Kulrick himself gone with them.  What remained of his unit was slaughtered, and condemned by the church of Koschei, for citizens in the city claimed Kulrick had been visited by a stranger who taught him horrid rites, leading Kulrick and his men to blaspheme against the Dvergar patron god, Koschei.  The stranger was never found, and does not appear to be in contact with Kulrick Ironclaw any longer.  Kulrick gathered Dvergar misfits, rebels, orphans, psychos, and other downtrodden or mentally-unstable folk to later form his mercenary unit the Storm Crows, as he fled to travel central and western Aleasana, away from his kin.

Kulrick and his unit are not only feared and reviled by Aleasani and Shay, but also by the rest of Dvergar society.  Still he gathers more Dvergar to his banners, though infrequently, sometimes striking out at Dvergar cities in central Aleasana to slay the leaders and try convincing the others to join him now that he has freed them from corrupt rule.  Kulrick and his men are rowdy and fierce, boisterous and drunken often, but still quite deadly and skilled.  All are inducted to Kulrick's strange rites and blasphemes, supposedly devoted to some vile, bloodthirsty, and decadent god of chaos or the like, but anyone who asks or jeers Kulrick about it soon finds themselves a head shorter.  Although Kulrick and his lieutenants have not shown any divine powers from this supposed blaspheming, a few of Kulrick's other men do seem to wield such power, and serve the mercenary company as combat healers and diviners, aiding Kulrick in his strategizing.

Whereas other Dvergar are grim and dour like their deity Koschei, the Storm Crows under Kulrick Ironclaw are frighteningly mirthful and jesting, with a macabre sense of humor that makes others wonder if the Storm Crows are mocking them, threatening them, or just joking around.  Storm Crows revel in death and slaughter, some laughing and others roaring as they fight, a few insane ones even cawing like crows.  Whereas the cannibalism of Juni is rumored moreso than observed by others, Kulrick's Dvergar openly feast upon their fallen foes when a battle is won.  Storm Crow mercenary contracts are difficult to wrangle if the employer wants them to swear not to defile the dead in this way, and it is just as difficult to make the Storm Crows consent to not robbing the dead of their possessions.  Storm Crows are copious spenders in taverns, brothels, bloodsport arenas, gambling houses, and the like.


----------



## Rhialto (May 6, 2005)

> At the southern edge of the Faegrim where the marsh turns to the grassland home of the Bodai live the Isslen, commonly known as lizardfolk. Their raids often strike deep into Bodai and Fae territory, but they quickly recede back to the swamps with their loot. Neither the Bodai nor the Fae have made any large scale efforts to attack the lizardfolk as it is commonly believed that they live under the protection of dragons. This is likely untrue, but the rumors persist nonetheless.






> The Isslen perform the raids to hide that they are also searching for a rare crystal that can be found in and around Aleasana. These crystals hold religious significance in the Isslen's matriarchal society.






> The Isslen Matriarch constructs her nest from the Crystals which she then warms by her own body. The energy from the crytals suffuses the eggs giving strength and ability to the young (or so the Isslen beleive).
> Indeed the Matriarchs have been looking for the True Crystal that will allow her hatchlings to transform into a new breed of Dragons, so far none have succeeded.




Isslen males are large and agressive, if somewhat unwieldy and clumsy.  Each male is usually part of what non-Isslen refer to as a 'harem', a group of potential mates that serve a matriarch.  (Isslen call it a 'Sss-sekln-henith', a word non-Isslen can, as a rule, not say.)  Men outnumber women greatly among the Isslen, and each harem sees a great deal of competition among its members to serve their matriarch the best.  In this way, they hope to be chosen as her clutchmate for the season, so that they may sire children on her, to continue their line.  While there are a hundred small ways to get into a matriarch's good graces, tradition demands that an Isslen male prove himself by gathering the most attractive jewels he can, and then bringing them to his matriarch to line her nest with.  The male whose display of precious gems is most impressive becomes the matriarch's clutchmate.

There are, of course, many ways to get jewels.  One has always been to raid for the jewels.  In this way, the Isslen have proved a nuisance to Aleasani, Shay, Bodai, and even each other.  However, some cunning Bodai traders realized they could preserve the precious stones they got from the Juni by hiring some Isslen as mercenaries to protect their hordes.  This introduced the lizardfolk to an intriguing new concept--trade.  Now many young lizardmen go east to serve as soldiers, muscle, and even entertainers, in return for precious stones.  A few matriarchs have even relocated their nests to the cities, to make such arrangements easier--most however stay in the Faegrim Marsh, suspicious of the scaleless ones, and clinging to at least some semblance of the old ways.

The influx of Isslen has caused many scholars to become quite familiar with them.  According to Val Saldis, the great Altanian sage--"The male Isslen is, by nature, a vain, impulsive creature, incapable of detailed planning.  It is to the females they look.  Despite being quite larger than their women, the lizardmen are as pliable to the calm, intelligent matriachs as a child towards its mother, and are even known to credit them with supernatural powers, and as the living mouthpieces of the folk's strange gods."


----------



## Mike D F (May 7, 2005)

Those merchants who think it easy to take advantage of the primitive Isslen by offering them shiny rocks often find themselves on the bad end of the deal instead.  Although males are not too bright, the females are another story.  And the Matriarch _always_ does any negotiations for her harem.  It is often said that after shaking hands with a Matriarch to seal a deal, it's best to count one's fingers.

The discovery of trade by the Isslen is largely unappreciated by the Bodai, Aleasanan, and Fae communities bordering their territory.  In addition to crystals and jewels, metal weapons and armor; much superior the the wood, stone, and hide equipment they can make themselves; have been making their way into the swamps.  In addition to the jewels that were usually all that were taken, some have learned to also take the useless, if pretty metals like gold and silver that mammals desire so much.

Another trade good is Isslen artwork.  They craft a variey of sculptures or intricate items with available material.  This craftwork, often quite beatiful, has became something of a fashion amongst Aleasanans.  They also trade a variety of plants that grow in their swamps.  These include herbs with medicinal or cosmetic properties, a variety of vivid dyes (Which the Isslen usually use to tatoo themselves), poisons, delicacies, and a potent narcotic known as Rainbow Moss that is rapidly increasing in popularity.  They also trade some animals they capture with their tranquilyzing poisons, most notably a rather brightly colored species of bird known as Laughing Jewels with a talent for mimicry.  It is also in vogue with nobility-and the criminal class.  How does a bird with such visible plumage survive in the drab swamp without being eaten?  By having horrifically poisonous feathers.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 9, 2005)

A rare poison in Aleasana, favored by the Black Fist Brotherhood and the Ghost Warriors alike, is the swift and deadly Shadowheart Extract.  Shadowheart Extract is derived from the sap of a rare variety of mahogany tree, which grows in certain parts of southern Aleasana and also in the northern reaches of Ur'Sai.  This sap, from the dark red-brown heartwood of these rare mahoganies, is mixed with the watery oil of the uncommon Forrak herb found in mountainous heights, to produce the sticky Shadowheart Extract, involving a short and careful process of mixing the right amount of sap with a properly small (but not insignificant) bit of the oil and boiled briefly.

Shadowheart Extract is a fast-acting contact poison that turns the flesh black at the point of contact, reaching the nerves and triggering a debilitating series of surges in the nervous system.  This stuns the victim first, then causes death after several moments of spasmodic convulsions, when the Shadowheart Extract destroys nerves controlling the heart and lungs, putting them to a stop.  The process is excruciating but the victim cannot scream because their voicebox doesn't work properly while the poison takes effect, and the lungs cease drawing in air except in brief, rapid breaths before the lungs fail altogether and death occurs.

Shadowheart Extract is only used for especially important assassinations, for it is quite expensive and rare, and perhaps the deadliest poison known in Aleasana.  It is illegal everywhere, even in the "Wicked City" of Barizar.  The Ghost Warriors of the Shay acquired some of the poison long ago from an Urukh of Ur'Sai, whose family had passed the secret down for generations before his capture, torture, and execution.  However, one of that Urukh's great-uncles knew the secret as well and, though he had no children to pass it on to, he entrusted the secret with a friend that he trusted.  Mistakenly as it happens, for that friend was actually a Black Fist Brother, and decided to share the secret with his master, who made a record of the poison's composition and properties.  The Brotherhood does not seem to find poison dishonorable, though Ur'Sai in general considers it dishonorable; the Brotherhood says that its greater understanding of the Universal Truths is why they don't believe it dishonorable to use poison.

((In game terms, Shadowheart Extract has 1 minute of stunning for primary damage, then death as the secondary damage, with a Fortitude save DC of 20; it is a contact poison and costs 6,000 gold pieces per dose, for it is even more lethal and rare than Black Lotus Extract.  The tree that it is drawn from is notoriously fickle and does not survive outside of its most ideal environment, while the poison itself degrades into impotence within a month of its extraction, resisting preservation beyond that point.  A single tree of the needed type can, if harvested all at once, provide half a dozen doses of the poison, but this takes all the sap and kills the tree.  One dose of Shadowheart Extract is somewhat larger and thicker than more typical poisons.))


----------



## Rhialto (May 9, 2005)

It should be pointed out that most Shay are completely ignorant about the Tuatha's arrival in Aleasanna--only a few leaders and mystics are aware of their strange cousins, and they are keeping very quiet.

Why is something of a mystery...


----------



## Rhialto (May 10, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Sarellion (May 17, 2005)

Rise up thread from the nether regions.  

Contribution:
The knights of the Iron Crown are the remnant of a once noble order of paladins dedicted to the protection of the royal house and Aleasana.

Most of them got killed in the Traitor´s Battle during the War of Deadly Voices when they fought the Dominus of Dar after the sacking of Cassant. The Dominus declared them traitors for breaking their vows to the last member of the royal house.


----------



## Lalato (May 27, 2005)

In the old lands, burial was the normal way to dispose of and honor the dead.  However, the mountainous terrain of Aleasana allows for few, if any, burials.  It is unclear when it became accepted custom, but cremation is now the most common way to honor and dispose of the dead.

Each region of Aleasana handles this differently.  There is a wide range of ceremonies and rituals; from the austere to the ostentatious.

One of the more interesting cremation rituals is performed in the city of Karina.  A mithril deathmask is made prior to cremation and then fashioned into an urn.  The rich often have their deathmask urns enchanted so that their last words can be heard forever.  The body is cremated on a pyre in the central square and the ashes are collected for the deathmask urn.  Deathmask urns are are rarely displayed and it is considered dishonorable to look upon another family's dead relations.

--sam


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 19, 2005)

The Yellow Scarves are fierce bandits serving the interests of a local mystic in the West.  It is their belief that a new age will be dawning in Aleasana soon.


----------



## Sarellion (Oct 21, 2005)

This mystic often meets with other unknown people in the nights of the new moon. No member of the Scarves knows what they discuss or the identity of these people.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 21, 2005)

One of the many mercenary bands active in Aleasana is the large Vey'en Battallion, a mixed group of various races who never stay in one place for more than a year, and never return to any place they've fought in or near.  This ragtag band of mercenaries is actually highly disciplined, but conditioned to fight in chaotic teams, who confuse enemies with their seemingly-random tactics and tendency to fight as individuals.

The Vey'en Battallion is known to contract out individual companies and brigades, even on opposing sides of a battle.  Vey'en mercenaries never seem to have a problem with fighting each other in these cases.  They're well-known for participating in arena matches, chariot or horse races, and the like, as well as being prominent tavern-goers.  All sorts of strange rumors follow these mercenaries.


----------



## Sarellion (Oct 22, 2005)

Little Bump   

I wonder what topics need some further details?


----------



## Rhialto (Oct 22, 2005)

Among Majera Alsea's most fervant supporters are the Razirkas, a powerful family of "Oldblood" nobles.  Under the leadership of the family patriarch, Elsus Razirka, they had managed to gain rulership of five cities before the present war began--Razir (their home city), Kalavin, Morlene, Badag-Hai, and Hesselfin--through a combination of alliance, marriages, politics, and wars.  Elsus had distributed the rulership of these cities among his family--his eldest son Jelen had been made Lord of Kalavin, his second son Sorac was Marshal of Morlene, his daughter Erla was Lady of Badaghai, and his brother Noric was Thane of Hesselfin.  While Elsus held back when Valeris made his bid for the throne, weighing his options, when Majera declared her ambition, he rushed to support her, seeing her as a candidate capable of advancing the "Oldblood" cause--and the Razirka fortunes.

Ironically, though they number among her strongest supporters, the relationship between Majera and the Razirkas is often difficult.  Elsus often worries that Majera support for a pure Alseana is TOO extreme, damaging her policies and efforts to win support--Majera on the other hand, usually sees Elsus and most of his family as venal, power-grubbing backstabbers whose commitment to the cause is less than total.  Still, in the end, they stay together because they both need each other, and because ultimately the Razirkas are as interested in seeing an Alseana free of "the impure" as Majera is--they are simply more willing to compromise and wait then her.  

One other matter has been raising conflict between Majera and Elsus lately.  Elsus has been pressuring Majera to marry, to produce an heir--and also, been pressuring her to marry a Razirka.  Presently, he is pushing his youngest son, Farinus, while his brother Noric pushes his son, Belstarus.  However, Majera has no interest in marriage, not wanting to share her power, and no interest in either of them, seeing them with the same quiet disdain that colors her view of most of the Razirkas.  The only member of the family she holds any real fondness for is Erla, whose fervancy for the Oldblood cause rivals her own.  Indeed the two are constant companions, Erla often staying at Bandesh-Thar, and Majera often visiting Badag-Hai.  Some wags have even quietly suggested that Elsus is offering Majera the wrong Razirka, and that he'd be better off offering his daughter.  A few even note that Erla would probably eagerly accept such an arrangement--and Majera would probably eagerly take it.  

Saying this in Elsus's presence is a good way to die horribly.  The fact that it is completely true, and he knows it, only adds to his bitterness.


----------



## Lalato (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice to see some fresh additions to this thread.  

--sam


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll bump this for now....

Stuff that could still use detailing......more of Aleasana's mercenaries, various culture tidbits, adventure hook sort of stuff, more cities and towns, and so on.

Since this thread apparently isn't dead just yet, I may finish my updated Aleasana map for posting soon, as I ceased working on it when the thread had faded into the mists of the far back pages of the forum.....


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 3, 2006)

In an effort to kickstart this again, after a long hiatus...

Lord Ralin Valeris is the man who started this terrible war--and yet it has caused him as much suffering as any other.  When he declared himself king, Ralin was a handsome, hearty man in late middle age, with two sons and a daughter.  Now he is a horribly scarred old man who has been left alone, weighed down by years and the misfortunes of battle.  His eldest son, Kalen, perished in his battle with Kalthir Alsea--his second, Pryder, in a battle with the city of Altania.  His daughter, Ella, has married Kail Illendus, and shifted her support to his claim, causing her father to disinherit her.  Ralin himself has been wounded horribly many times in the struggle, most notably when he was hideously burnt by the flame of the dragon Alshoon during his invasion of Kendra, an experience that has left him hideously scarred, his every waking moment an agony.  His wizards and priest have managed to offset this somewhat, creating a magic suit of armor that strengthens his now decrepit and mutilated body, and soothing his pains with potions.  However, even the finest of his healers have been unable to restore him to his former self, so that Valeris must go masked in public.  He has had three masks made (though rumor has it spares for these exist)--a fine one of gold and rare jade for court appearances, a less osentatious one of silver and ivory for private wear, and one of iron and bronze for battles.

With no true heirs, and it looking increasingly doubtful that he would enjoy the throne long if he ever managed to win it, some wonder why he even remains in the fight.  But Ralin is a stubborn man, who refuses to say die.  It was this that made him the premiere lord of Alseana's many petty rulers prior to the war, and it is this that keeps him in it.  He remains convinced that not only can he win, but he can find some way to put his line in power forever after he does.  Indeed, Ralin is looking down some dark paths indeed to find such a way...


----------



## SpiralBound (Jul 4, 2006)

I began reading the first page and then realized there were 8 pages!!  Wow!  Even the races are different in this world.  Has there been any efforts to compile all this creativity into a more readable format?  I'm thinking that a web page with all the info sorted into categories _(racial info, organizations, cities, nations, history, geography, magic, religion, etc.)_ is in order at this point.  Perhaps even a wiki style site would be cool, especially if the first page always listed new / changed content.  Are there any pictures or maps for this world yet?


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 4, 2006)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> ALEASANA NAMES AND TERMS
> 
> *LANDS OF ALEASANA*
> 
> ...




From Page 7 The best summary to date (NOTE lots of subsequent material not included)


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, there is really a lot of stuff missing IIRC. Aleasana would probably need a wiki or so, that people are able to browse thru it easier.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 5, 2006)

Yep.  You know, there are somethings that need to be detailed, I think.  Altania, for example.  Or the Dvergar/Shay backstory, which remains rather sketchy.  We know the dwarfs enslaved them way back when, and that they claim that the Shay are exiled criminals, so doing so was right, but the rest of the past remains mysterious...


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 6, 2006)

On page five is another summary with stuff that got excluded from the newer one.

Follow the link http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2157301&postcount=179


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 6, 2006)

> Yeah, there is really a lot of stuff missing IIRC. Aleasana would probably need a wiki or so, that people are able to browse thru it easier.




Or at least a new thread with the compiled information... and a link in the first (and last) post of this one pointing towards the new thread...


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 6, 2006)

City of Altania:

The city of Altania´s ruling body is the Council of Nine, eight mages who represent the eight schools of magic and the High Archmage whose other title changes to the type of school he or she comes from. High Archmage Larisa is also called High Enchantress as she comes from the enchantment school. Sorcerers choose one school to belong to based on their own spell selection and preferences as do generalists. 

The prime center of wizardly education and seat of the Council of Nine is the Academy of Altania, a vast central building with  eight surrounding faculty buildings for the schools. Specialist wizards get most of their education in one of the faculty buildings while generalists have courses scattered all over the academy. Most schools take pride in building the most beautiful wing for the academy. the premier contenders are the schools of Conjuration, Enchantment Illusion and Transmutation.    

The school of conjuration has quite a few exotic features as the summoned building crews had quite a lot of leeway in the design, also rooms tend to be bigger than they appear and extradimensional spaces are common. Some corridors have odd properties and bend at odd angles or lead to locations which are normally more distant. The House of Transmutation is a quite large building and has more earthly features. The Illusionists use a lot of illusions for a lot of different visual displays and to make their school appear more impressive. most of the lavish decorations and the weird things are not really there. The House of enchantment is a beautiful house with large windows, beautiful gardens, ponds and a lot of light. Many people  are impressed with it but rumours circulate that the enchanters use magic to influence people seeing it. The necromancers, evokers and diviners don´t participate much in that contest and concentrate their energies elsewhere. Still the high spires of the diviner´s school are the archetype of the wizard´s tower. They also got a recent addition of some normal houses as  the high towers are rather impractical for ordinary school routine. But you still have an impressive view from the central tower and it´s a preferred location for scrying attempts as diviners swear that they get the best results than working up there. 
The school of abjuration is a rather squat castle like building, not a pretty thing but at least it´s  one of the most secure and sturdy buildings of Aleasana. That´s a good thing as within the abjuration school area is also the testing range for new spells.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 6, 2006)

There's also this post on the meta-thread.  And while I'm on it--the rules thread.

And now some substance--

While he's not a member of the Council of Nine, High Warden Tiel of the Azure Guard does attend all their meetings, and some wags call him the 'Council Member Number Ten'.  An imposing Half-Shay of incredible internal energy, Tiel is a potent Sorcerer who has actually created a few powerful combat spells himself.  Indeed, despite being only a Sorcerer, Tiel is generally considered one of Altania's foremost mystical scholars, rivalling even the Archmage herself.  Still, Tiel does not play the politics that the Council members do, prefering to concentrate on his duties as head of the Azure Guard.  These duties (as ancient as the venerable Guard itself) are to protect the Academy, and provide guidance and training to those Sorcerers who come to Altania for guidance.  (Sorcerers trained by the Guard tend to prefer combat spells, though there is naturally a place for spies and analysts as well.)

Tiel seems to have mixed feelings on Larisa's decision to seek the throne--while he prefers her greatly to any of her rivals, the fact remains that her doing so has brought war on the city and school Tiel has sworn to protect.  This has brought some strain on the pair's otherwise excellent relationship.


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 6, 2006)

How many posts before you can post again?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 6, 2006)

For reference, my summary on page 7 was not meant to be a complete compilation of the Aleasana thread's material; it's just a summary, a reference for learning or remembering the basics and terms in the Aleasana setting.  With the thread revived now, I'll see about revising my page 7 summary with other definitions and names from posts that came after.  But I have no idea when I'll do that this week, so it'll be done whenever I get around to it within the next several days.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 6, 2006)

A contribution:

Armothal, the lost sword of the great demon Neroshimon, contains a majority of the demon's power within and uses it to capture the souls of anyone slain by the blade.  These souls empower Armothal, and it is said that the demon-blade can slay anything short of a god.  With enough souls, it may even be capable of that eventually.  In the hands of Neroshimon, the sword's full power is unleashed; in the hands of any other, the sword's power seems diminished, for whatever reason.  Armothal is intelligent, imbued with a fragment of Neroshimon's own twisted, destructive mind, and seeks to trick or convince its bearer to carry it towards Neroshimon, if anyone besides Neroshimon should ever handle the blade.  Armothal can sense the direction towards Neroshimon, but at present the iron prison of Neroshimon hides him even from Armothal.  The sword craves death for everyone except Neroshimon, and if it does not believe its bearer will carry it to Neroshimon, Armothal will seek to deceive the wielder into getting themselves into a deadly situation, expecting that it will eventually be picked up by someone gullible or convenient enough.


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 6, 2006)

Contribution:

Altania´s sorcerers are not prohibited by laws to climb to the highest positions in Altanian society. Still there is some kind of glass ceiling preventing them to be evenly presented in the council of nine and the academy. Academy positions are granted based on knowledge and spellcasting capabilities and many sorcerers aren´t scholars and so have to excel in capabilities. Currently there are two sorcerers being members of the council of nine, Anara of the school of evocation which has a high percentage of sorcerers in its ranks and Finaron the Illusionist.

Most sorcerers tend to be in the employ of the diplomatic service or the Azure Guard. There is  a minority of sorcerers who lobby for a separate seat for sorcerers on the council as they are annoyed that they have to join a specialist school despite being not specialised. Detractors point out that every spellcaster has some kind of preference in his spell selection and that a sorcerers seat would advantage sorcerers unfairly.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 6, 2006)

It's one post between contributions now.  



> Originally Posted by Rhialto
> It has also resulted in the quiet split in their culture between the scholarly, aristocratic "High Dwarves", and the hard-working, militant "Deep Dwarves". Ironically, both of these two groups hold each other in high regard, and view their mutual efforts as necessary to the continued existence of the dwarven nation.






> Originally Posted by Conaill
> The Z.G.B. (Zwergerkraft Grundwerken Broderschaft) specializes in any kind of large-scale underground engineering projects[...] A particularly gruff and unfriendly lot, these deep dwarves speak an ancient dialect unintelligible to most, and are shunned by the surface dwarves.




For non-dwarves that have only dealt with the deep dwarves through the ZGB, it is often a surprise that high dwarves do not view all their subterrarean kin with the same disdain they treat that mining group.  But experts realize that the ZGB's willingness to work for anyone violates the trust betweeen the two allied cultures, and irritates the often xenophobic high dwarves as well as threatening the wealth their alliance with their deep dwarf kin grants them.  

Other reasons exist of course--the aristocratic high dwarves naturally dislike a company made of outcasts, and by some reports, criminals--and all Dvergar are afraid that the ZGB might unleash something dangerous with their heedless digging, and their willingness to use experimental methods (the group's famed "Black Dragon" device, for example) causes many to worry the ZGB may produce a deadly accident down below...

((There.  That's one little niggle sorted out.))


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 7, 2006)

Kyron Annar, the head lich of Altania´s school of necromancy is currently the eldest member of the council member of the council of nine and is also the longest time on the council comared to the other members. His origin is shrouded in mystery. Kyron is a no nonsense undead whose focus in life is magical research. Day to day affairs of the faculty are managed by Magister Delar, another lich with an odd sense of black humour who likes to do unexpected things. Both cranky bones have a strange working relationship despite their very different personalities. Most of the time both don´t bother each other.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 7, 2006)

The small, elite mercenary platoon called Heretic's Claw is a rigidly-disciplined group of Isslen exiles, sorcerers all.  Many are as proficient with tooth, claw, and falchion as they are with sorcery, though elven Ghost Warriors sneer at any mention of these mercenaries, claiming that Heretic's Claws are pale imitations of Ghost Warriors.  They utilize near-perfect teamwork, surrounding and trapping enemy units while other members of the platoon keep the enemy pinned down with area spells.  Summoning outsiders to assist in these tactics is common.  Then the meat grinder begins, and the sorcery-favoring teammates employ more precise attack spells in support.  Isslen of Heretic's Claw tend to be good at flanking enemies and striking vital spots, though they are curiously honorable to some extent; they refuse to use ambush, traps, or sneaking for advantage in combat, and they always give the opponent a chance to yield and surrender all gear rather than face bloody defeat at the hand of Heretic's Claw.  These mercenaries seem to be more indifferent towards non-Isslen than others of their kind, and indeed, other Isslen consider Heretic's Claw to be a band of traitorous heathen.


----------



## Agent Oracle (Jul 7, 2006)

Uh, guys? this thread is over a year old... why is it suddenly being ressurected?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 7, 2006)

Why not?  It's not like it's a thread topic that becomes outdated, meaningless, worthless, or uninteresting just from a little time passing.  And technically, it only became largely-inactive _half_ a year ago.    Adding to it only really makes it more useful to those who may want to use the setting.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 9, 2006)

I feel a need to bump this. *twitch*


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 11, 2006)

High General Alasa Kitama, head of the Church of Kithea, and ruler of the city of Virgon heads one of the smallest factions in the War, controlling only Virgon and a few neighboring towns.  Despite this, Kitama is considered a major presence for several reasons--she is the youngest contender for the throne, she controls the ancient Seat of Kings, where the Rite of Ascension was held to mark the begining of each monarch's reign, she has never lost a battle, and she views herself as the prophet and mouthpiece of her goddess.  Of  course, one can argue that many priests and religious figures hold a view along those lines--but Alasa's is particularly fervant variation.  She literally believes that Kithea _talks_ to her and gives her guidance in the war.  While some people chuckle about the "Little General" and her faith, truth be told, most find her beliefs somewhat unnerving.  After all, even Dominus Majera Alsea, a woman of fervant and utter faith who holds that all her actions are the will of Dar does not consider herself to be in direct communication with her diety.  The existence of someone even more zealous than her gives most people pause.  But those who Kitama feel her critics do her wrong.  She is a modest and pleasant young woman, who just happens to feel she is her diety's chosen delegate.

Alasa Kitama was a foundling, given to the Sisters of Mercy and Strength, one of the many religious sororities dedicated to Kithea.  Raised by the Temple, the child showed both remarkable faith and an apitude for theology.  At the age of 12, she was ordained, and by 16, she was head of her enclave.  Then the War began, and High General Selene Feirell perished in battle.  Suddenly, the Church of Kithea found itself having to choose a new leader, immediately, and wanting one with the strength of will capable of navigating the thorny situation that was in front of them.  Even worse, the past 600 years had the Church placed increasingly under the thumb of Dar's Faith, and had resulted in a church leadership dominated by nonentities.  While Alasa was hardly anyone's expected choice, ultimately her charisma, intelligence and faith raised her head and shoulders above her rivals.  After a week of debate, she became the new High General of the Faith by a unanimous vote.

Upon assuming office, Alasa declared the goddess Kithea had visited her in a dream, and given her a divine mandate to end the war.  She then sent notices to all the various factions in the war, explaining that the gods themselves had empowered her to sort through the succession matter, and that for the good of the nation, they should all step down, cease their fighting, and let her and the Church of Kithea run Aleasana while they pieced together who was really the ruler.

Fortunately for her, most of the factions initially ignored her claim--however, Bandesh-Thar did not, and sent a small army to "put the Faith of Kithea back on the road of the righteous".  But the White Wolves underestimated General Kitama, who bested the superior force through brilliant tactics, and even managed to seize a small fortress that Bandesh-Thar kept nearby its erstwhile ally.  This was followed by the siezings of other minor freeholds and fortresses as Virgon sought to create a strong border to protect it as it continued its mission to bring peace to Aleasana.

In the years since then, it has remained a small but potent force, and an increasingly irritating thorn in the sides of Bandesh-Thar and Cassant.  Many suspect that eventually High General's "lucky streak" will end and that will be it for Virgon--but for the time being the Chosen of Kithea is one to be watched.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 12, 2006)

Bump, I say, bump.


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 12, 2006)

The Shay do not speak on the matter if they are exiled criminnals or not because the ancient dvergar empire that existed before the coming of the Aleasani purged all records of the time before and silenced tales that the shay lorekeepers kept telling. Still the ancient lore is still there, hidden as the lorekeepers and sages of the shay vowed never to disclose the extent of shay knowledge to outsiders again. Ancient stories are only told to shay only, shay that are trusted and able to keep secrets. Still there are some things that seeped through through the ages.

Dvergar sages attempt not to delve into the hidden secrets of their ancient texts, as they fear the truth would be shameful to the dvergar people.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 12, 2006)

The sprawling city of Marravasah is aligned with Cassant, and provides much of the food supply for Cassant and the smaller towns around it.  Marravasah lies to the northwest of Cassant and occupies a wide, fertile plateau surrounded by high man-made walls.  It is as much a fortress as it is a farming enclave, making it a valuable ally to Cassant, bearing no small amount of pull with that City-State.  Marravasah has its own personal defense force that has preserved the rural city even during the War of Deadly Voices and the more recent Aleasani civil war.  Mercenaries, and other soldiers from outside, are not allowed entrance.


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 12, 2006)

Marravasah is also Home to the Verdant Gathering, a circle of druids who are in opposition to Dromasi doctrine. They feel that arcane magic is part of the natural world, otherwise it would not exist. The circle help enhancing the growth of Marravasah´s crops and is in dialogue with arcane academies all over Aleasana.  

(Could an native english speaker please confirm if the name is ok. I am actually not sure if it would be a good name for a druid circle but I have currently noother idea for a name)


----------



## Tonguez (Jul 12, 2006)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> (Could an native english speaker please confirm if the name is ok. I am actually not sure if it would be a good name for a druid circle but I have currently noother idea for a name)




Verdant Gathering is a great name for a druid circle.


Recently Hamashad a member of the Verdant Circle has been plagued by strange dreams that portend of a rising darkness seeping up from the very depths of the mountains to poison the roots of the Great Tree


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 12, 2006)

Farinzar Davvosh is a popular and active human noble in Bandesh-Thar, amongst oldbloods and even less-racist nobles of the City-State.  He's occasionally a guest of Majera Alsea, talking on military and political matters as well as being a favored opponent of Majera in tactical boardgames.  It seems like every few games, Majera sees a new strategy out of Farinzar, and she enjoys both the tactical challenge and the chance to adapt Farinzar's brilliant tactics for her military campaigns.  Farinzar is a bachelor and last of his noble line, as well as being rather handsome, but lives alone in a small villa, with only a modest staff of servants.  He plays at being a ladies' man, but only so far.  Humans interest him little.

Unbeknownst to Majera and other friends at court, Farinzar Davvosh is an imposter, a Tuatha who secretly assassinated Farinzar and took his place, using his sorcery and the arts of disguise to appear human.  Farinzar is just one of many names this Tuatha has appropriated, as he travels occasionally and needs other useful identities in other cities.  Though only arriving in Aleasana a few years ago, "Farinzar" has been a very active spy, and has machinations at work in several important cities of Aleasana.  He is devious, charming, and brilliant, making quite an impression in his false personae.  One of his plots has been to drive Bandesh-Thar to escalate war with the non-humans, particularly the Shay and Isslen.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 12, 2006)

Vral Hendis is a thin, pale man, of grave disposition, who favors grey robes.  He is also an exiled wizard of Altania and Lord Valeris's High Marshal in the great city of Lugan.  Marshal Vral is perhaps one of the few people to enjoy Ralin's confidence.  Thrown out of the university for experiments that trangressed its laws, Vral has dedicated his considerable (albeit warped) genius to aiding the Lord of Cassant in his efforts to gain the throne.  Rumor has it that those who plot against Ralin go to Lugan, instead of Annit, to become the subjects of Vral's efforts at unlocking the secrets of life itself.  It is definitely known that many people go into Marshal Hendis's dungeons, never to be seen again.  It is suspected that these experiments aid Vral in keeping Ralin's tortured, nearly exhausted life prolonged, but again, this is simply speculation.

Vral's other preoccupation is with the artifacts of the Asani.  Lugan is famed for its great plates, but it has always possessed quite a few others, and Vral has used his influence to gain many more.  These days, those Aleasani scholars dedicated to regaining the power of the ancients often try to gain access to Lugan's trove of their devices, where Vral takes note of them, and decides which are useful--and which are dangerous.


----------



## Sarellion (Jul 13, 2006)

The Shay weren´t criminals which were exiled for their crimes but sent to be guardians of the great tree. The Shay feared that the tree was endangered and shay scholars and priests were  convinced that the fall of the Great Tree would herald the end of the world or at least the end of the shay and related races.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 13, 2006)

The Red Bard is an unusual wanderer of Aleasana, a female Asani-Morok of mahogany skintone who wears a flamboyant red outfit.  Though not technically human like Aleasani are, she nonetheless has a rather soft voice for an Asani-Morok, deep but only slightly rough.  She carries a pair of lur, which are long, curving horns taller than normal Aleasani, but somewhat shorter than the Asani.

The Red Bard accepts no other name or title, and she is a mysterious woman, especially for an Asani-Morok, since she has been exiled from the Old Asani islands since her youth, and was raised thereafter by a small group of peaceful Juni.  She had a talent and love for both music and storytelling, and was more docile than most other Asani-Morok.

The Red Bard has traveled Aleasana since early adulthood, learning new songs and tales while also picking up the arts of archery and staff-fighting in her travels, not to mention the exquisite lur instruments she received in the north.  Due to her monstrous and sorcerous Asani heritage, the Red Bard often goes incognito amongst civilized places, easy enough with her magical heritage and bardic magecraft.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 15, 2006)

A little bumpety-bump.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 17, 2006)

Amerah--it lies just to the northwest of Cassant-- a region of four cities--Issenkrag, Hamorberg, Strengeats, and Hohesheild--and numerous towns and mines, a region rich in iron and metals.  For centuries before the Aleasani arrived Amerah (a Shay term meaning "The Mountains of Woe") was the center of a mighty empire, the place from which the Dvergar ruled the land, and the Utgardi clan ruled the Dvergar.  Mighty, merciless, and morose, the proud Utgardi claimed direct descent from Koschei the Deathless, and lordship over all dwarfs.  And the clan had the power to back such boasts, for they controled the mines of the land the Dvergar called the Issenmotter.  It was by their will the Dvergar chiefs recived the weapons needed to beat back Shay, Fae, Isslen and Bodai, and keep them under the thick heel of the dwarfs.  And the Utgardi waxed strong on this power, the outright rulers of twenty seven cities, the puppet masters of countless more, recieving tribute from dwarf, elf, Northerner and even the occasional halfling and lizardfolk.  This was the age of the High Clan, and all of what is now Aleasana chaffed under their heavy yoke.

The Aleasani changed all that, upsetting the delicate balance the Utgardi had masterfully exploited for so long.  As Majerus Alsea plunged westward, his wayward hordes spread chaos and came to threaten the cities of the High Clan.  And worse, Dvergar and Shay flocked to the banner of these Eastern giants, for the Utgardi were not beloved rulers, but seen as debauched and haughty tyrants.  As the High King Hoder Thyrmson na Utgardi watched his thanes and eorls betrayed him, and his kingdom tottered and swayed.  By the time, Majerus reached Strengeats, he came at the head of an army of Aleasani, Dvergar, Shay, and Bodai, while Hoder's force was compromised of Urukh and Northerner merceneries as well as a battalion of dwarven criminals scraped from the Utgardi dungeons.  Majerus seeing his opponents pathetic force, was said to have sent a bottle of fine Shay wine as a consolation for his foe's upcoming defeat.  The Aleasani ruler expected Hoder to surrender in the face of such a grave disadvantage, but he knew not Thrymson, who would go down in the chronicles of his people as "Hoder the Cruel".  Majerus's gesture was to the Dvergar king like the sting of a wasp, and Hoder was a man used to crushing insects that irritated him.

On the morning of the battle, the High King brought forth young children, the sons and daughters of many of his rebellious nobles to the shores of Lake Kaltwasser, and had them executed on its shores.  It is said that he drank the bottle of wine with savor as he did so.  As Majerus sent envoy after envoy to beg Hoder to stop this grisly slaughter, the executions continued, dyeing the Kaltwasser red (as it remains to this day) with the emissaries joining the condemned.  Finally, Wind Blowing North, the Black Fist Brotherhood's commander, led a charge which freed the captives, and then defected to Majerus's army.  With that, most of the Northeners fled, and Hoder faced a charge by his enraged and numerous enemies followed only by a small army of depraved criminals.  He perished in the fighting, killed by a Dvergar soldier he tried to swap armor with in an effort to avoid identification and so escape, or so the legends say.

The Utgardi fled the Amerah after the Battle of Kaltwasser, fled to the north where their power was still strong, and there they remained, rulers of a steadily shrinking kingdom that continued to plague Aleasana until it was vanquished utterly.  (Though a handful of Utgardi lurk in the hills and wilds, pretender kings and plotting insurgents, and rumor states that a city is hidden the icy hills of the Northern wastes where they have stored much of their wealth, and where they wait for a day to reclaim the land they see as stolen from them.)  Majerus gave the Amerah to the Eorl Fafnir, a cousin to the Utgardi who had fought by the Aleasani's side, and his family ruled its cities in the name of the Aleasani Seat for generations, gathering to themselves wealth, power and prestige.  But then Ralin Valerus declared himself king, and the Fafniri were a threat, lying so near, with so much wealth and power.  And so his armies laid siege to its cities and mines, and killed the Dvergar warriors that fought to keep them.  At last Suter Garmson na Fafniri had no chocie but to flee, leaving a father and brother dying behind him, to be dismembered and burnt by the armies of Cassant.  Now Grand Marshal Kase Varn rules there, and Suter, like so many others, has come to Val-Alen, a mournful figure in the court of Illendus, penniless and desperate--and yet, to many Dvergar, he is the Lord of Dwarfs...


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 18, 2006)

Thread goes bump.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 22, 2006)

A temporary bump since I don't have time to type up any interesting contribution right now.....


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 26, 2006)

Seeing as it's been many days since my last post, I'm going to post an idea, just to make sure this thread isn't just collecting bumps.

They are an ancient race, most common in the West, though they can be found throughout all of Aleasana.  The Dvergar call them "Svarts", for their swarthy complexion.  The Northeners call them "Picts", for their habit of painting their bodies before they go into battle. The Aleasani call them Goblins, after their supposed resemblance to creatures in old Asani myth.    The Urukh call them "Tengu", and claim they are the children of mountain spirits.  The Bodai call them the Kassa'kell--the High Cave Folk.  The Elves call them the Firbolg, and say they fought in league with the Formori.  The Isslen call them "Ss'sk'll'sk", because they are not friendly with them, and that term means "People of Dung" in their hissing tongue.  And they call themselves simply the Fir, which means in their language (a variant of Fae) "The True People".  The Fir hold themselves to be the children of their goddess Morrigu, the Badb, who they sometimes call Mother Night.

The Fir are a short race, dark of skin and hair, with low foreheads, slanted eyes, and pointed ears.  They clad themselves in fur and hides, and live in caves on the mountain peaksa folk famed for their savage rage, great stealth, and cunning knowledge of their home.  Reclusive and primative, they live by hunting and banditry these days, supplemented by mercenary work and trading.    Many a wandering merchant has seen his life ended when he took the wrong turn in the mountains, only to have a savage party of Goblins cut him off.  They know no king, and keep aloof from other races, for the Fir see all other folks as enemies, or at the very least, as opponents.  Perhaps that is why they slowly fade from the land, pushed aside by their more advanced, less isolationist rivals.  Or perhaps it is the fact that they are fading that gives them their grim view.

Presently, few of the Picts have even deigned to notice the war, for it has had little effect on their almost unchanging lives.  But as merchants grow scarcer, the war grows fiercer, and more Fir warbands join the fighting as raiders and sellswords, it begins to attract more and more notice among them.  While many view it as a nuisance, some see it as an opportunity.  The others are weak and divided, and if the Fir can put aside their own feuds and differences--unite and stand strong, then they may stop their decline, and become a power in the land once more...


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2006)

Another post with substance, and an addendum.  Seeing as we're dealing with much fewer regular posters now, you may post consequitively, provided you've waited roughly a day between posts.  (And posting at 11 pm, and again at midnight doesn't count.)

The Northerners (or Jotun as they call themselves) consider themselves the people of their god, Imer, the Frost King, who breathed the Earth, Mountains, and Sky into existence, and created the Jotun race by spitting his hands and holding them together.  Imer wages a constant war against his brother Loge, a fiery being that seeks to destroy what he has built.

The incredible simularity between Imer and Callach has resulted in that Aleasani deity being identified with the grim god of the Northerners, and is probably an explanation for his rise in popularity in Northern Aleasana.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 27, 2006)

There have been many claimants in the War of the Throne, but none is closer to the people's hearts than Duke Utherus Bran of Monsalvat.  And there is good reason for that--Utherus is a figure from the start of the war, "the Lost Cause", a symbol of what could have been.  In that first year when Ralin Valeris and Majera Alsea brought Aleasana into grim conflict to serve their own ambitions, Duke Utherus, widely respected and loved, called together his allies in the Caerleonian League (a group of city-states in the South dedicated to protecting themselves from Bodai incursions) and led them out to end the War before it started.  Utherus managed a lightning strike against Cassant which came close to the city itself, his plan to crush the very heart of Ralin's sphere of influence, and then attack the weaker forces of Bandesh-Thar.  If he had succeeded, the War would have probably ended in that very year.  But while Valeris found himself overmatched by Utherus's strategic genius, the cunning lord of Cassant found another weapon to use against the Duke--treachery.

Count Ganelon of Maganza was a prominent member of the Caerleonian League, close in Utherus's councils.  He had also come to hate and resent the Duke for his high status and indeed, his very genius, though he hid this behind a mask of friendship.  Valeris had detected this animosity, and had agents approach Ganelon with a sizable bribe and offer of future support to betray his allies.  Ganelon took the bribe, and at the very gates of Cassant, turned on Utherus's forces.  With the Count's treachery, Valeris was able to marshal a counterstrike that sent Duke Utherus and his troops back to the South.  While things were grim for the Caerleonian League, they might have yet rallied, but chance played against them.  

Lord Nithus and his newly formed League of Peace managed to get Bandesh-Thar and Cassant into diplomatic meetings, stilling hostilities between the two factions for awhile.  And Dominus Majera took this opportunity to crush her other major rival utterly.  Utherus's weakened forces were slaughtered by the White Wolves, and the proud towers of Monsalvat were razed to the ground, its people enslaved, and the very earth sown with salt.  Utherus was executed by the Dominus herself, viciously scourged to death.  The Caerleonian League was finished.  Its members joined either the League of Peace or Kail Illendus's faction and the war continued.  And thousands mourned the Lost Cause, the True King Who Fell.

Of course some say that Utherus had a weaker claim than any who fight in the war, and that had he won the throne, this weak claim probably would have driven him to harsh acts to keep it.  They note for all his good qualities, the man could be wrathful, vain, and self-centered.  But they speak against legend and myth.  In these dark times, where the best who fight are opportunists and the worst vile maniacs, people need to believe a just man sought to be king.  And nearly did so.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 30, 2006)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> The Shay weren´t criminals which were exiled for their crimes but sent to be guardians of the great tree. The Shay feared that the tree was endangered and shay scholars and priests were  convinced that the fall of the Great Tree would herald the end of the world or at least the end of the shay and related races.




The belief that Shay are actually in Aleasana as guardians to the great tree, Inarellion Calshaen-Ahb, is only taught by the elder elves in the city-state Val-Alen, where the tree is located.  The elder Shay in Altania, for instance, teach that elvenkind were guided to Aleasana for the sake of helping humanity achieve a semblance of the peace, wisdom, and power of the Fae, in the hopes of making humankind worthy of transformation into Shay someday.  On the other hand, Shay in the northern reaches of Aleasana still believe that the Dvergar tales are true, that Shay are exiles from the Faegrim forced to endure slavery under the Dvergar for a time.  The Shay who occasionally take up residence in Dromas, however, tend to be of the belief that they are merely in Aleasana to improve the relationship between Aleasani peoples and nature, and they say that the Faegrim was once much larger before the Aleasani and Dvergar spread westward a few centuries ago.  None can really confirm what the truth of Shay presence in Aleasana means.


----------



## Rhialto (Jul 31, 2006)

Sarellion said:
			
		

> City of Altania:
> 
> The city of Altania´s ruling body is the Council of Nine, eight mages who represent the eight schools of magic and the High Archmage whose other title changes to the type of school he or she comes from. High Archmage Larisa is also called High Enchantress as she comes from the enchantment school. Sorcerers choose one school to belong to based on their own spell selection and preferences as do generalists.




The Three-Headed Serpent is a secret faction within the Council of Nine that seeks to overthrow Larisa.  Its members are Supreme Enchanter Morcel Gallinfrax, Cassandria Africe, the Grand Diviner, and Heorn Lorcan, Master of Abjurations.  Each of the three has their own reasons for opposing Larisa, and their own designs.

Morcel Gallenfrax, the founder and nominal leader of the group, is a short, plump, ugly man, with a warty face, a far cry from the stereotypical sauve Enchanter.  Some say that he became a wizard because of his ugliness, and chose enchantment so that rather than hide his looks, he could force others to accept them.  Ill-tempered, domineering, and brilliant, Morcel long had a rivalry with Larisa for the seat of Supreme Enchanter, and was generally held to be the greater magician, but Larisa's superior skill at politics held him back.  Gallinfrax found bowing to a woman he viewed as an inferior like drinking gall, and gaining the seat after Larisa cast it aside once obtaining the position she had truly been aiming for turned a long-sought reward into ashes for him.  Morcel formed the Three-Headed Serpent out of a deep desire to humiliate and humble Larisa.  It is his ambition to prove her weakness as a magician, and force her to resign.

Cassandria Africe is a beautiful young woman, always dressed in the finest silks, and always looking for new ways to enjoy herself.  Her brilliance as a Diviner is matched only by her decadence.  It is rumored that she has used her spells to seek out the most exotic, esoteric pleasures imaginable, trafficing with fiends of the outer voids and sinister sorcerer-kings from Aleasana's distant past.  She is opposed to Larisa both because her politics have made dealing with other cities problematic, cutting her off from many of her favorite habits, and because Larisa is keeping her under a closer, and closer watch, looking for a good excuse to dismiss her from her chair.  

And finally, Heorn Lorcan, Master of Abjurations, an respectable-appearing older man, with greying hair and beard.  While he plays the concerned elder worried about Larisa's warmongering to the other members, in truth Heorn's ambitions are the grandest of the three.  Viewing Abjuration as the mightiest school, for its power is to destroy the effects of the others, wrongfully viewed as weak by others, he hopes to become Archmage and set the Abjurers over all the other wizards of Altania forevermore.  As opposed to Cassandria and Morcel (who in truth Lorcan views as puppets), he has little against Larisa in truth, though he is willing to pretend that he does in order to gain his goals. 

Presently, the Three-Headed Serpent seeks to undermine and humiliate the Archmage while remaining loyal to Altania.  However, their plotting continues, their plans grow more and more extreme.  It may be that that the Serpent will move into outright plans of assassination and terrorism soon.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 3, 2006)

Among the more enigmatic of Altania's allies is the city of Karse.  A city famed for its sinister Conjurers, sorcerers of the most malignant cast, and a strange bunch of arcanists called _warlocks_, it is rumored that in Karse they traffic with the demonic spirits of the void, and that they themselves are not Aleasani, but some strange dark folk that preceded them in the land.  Say such things in Karse, and the witchfolk will simply laugh in that strange, sibilant way they have...


----------



## Rhialto (Nov 30, 2006)

It is rumored that a secretive guild of assassins called the White Hand use spiders and other poisonous vermin as weapons.


----------



## Mike D F (Dec 4, 2006)

High in the mountains, far above the other settlements, dwell the Syrenn.  Also called the Birdfolk, the Winged Hags, or the Bloody Singers.

They are described as having the legs, feathered tail, and wings of birds of prey, with the torso of a woman, cruel talons upon their hand s and feet,and a hideous face twisted in rage and madness.  But possessing beautiful voices.

This is mostly accurate, save that the hideous faces are ceremonial masks they wear into battle to frighten their enemies.  Their true faces are much fairer to look upon.  Their plumage is generally a reddish brown, though greys are somewhat common, and even rarer snow white individuals exist.  The unfeathered skin is gernerally quite pale.  Their hair and eyebrows are somewhere between hair and feathers in texture.  Eyes tend towards either pale blue or dark yellow, and in structure very like that of an eagle.  

The Syrenn are a selfish people, who care little for non-Syrenn, and hold the other folk of Aleasans in disdain, referring to them as "dirt folk", "mud crawlers", and the like.  They generally swoop in and take what they want, raiding the other peoples dwelling here, retreating to their own homes, which are well-defended and impossible to reach without flight.

Though some tribes are more peaceful, if still arrogant, most fall into this piratical economy.

In battle they use their magical voices to entrance foes.  Their preferred weapon is an elaborately carved wooden war club or mace.  Ranged bows or thrown javelins or half spears are occasionally used from above.

Fortunately, they are only a problem for a little over half the year.  During the coldest months they live elsewhere, their clans and tribes flocking to the south and warmer climes.  None know where they go, but wherever it is, it contains trees not seen in Aleasana, with white wood, for their white masks and weapons are carved from it.

All known Syrenn are female.  Various theories on their menfolk exist.  Some say they keep them in their unreacable mountain holds.  Others believe that they stay wherever it is that the Syrenn go during the winter.  Some believe that they form their own tribes who live elsewhere, only rendevouzing with their women folk to mate, likely in the south.  A darker belief is that there are no man among the Syrenn, and that they steal the fair men of land bound people to seed them with child or to sate their dark lusts.  And some believe that perhaps the Syrenn may simply not need men, and that no males exist among their race.

OOC: And here's the Aleasana Harpy.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 6, 2007)

The exact size of the Aleasani when they invaded is fiercely debated.  Some say it was merely seven feet or so--other name lofty heights of ten, or even twelve feet.  One scholar believes that the greater heights might have belonged to a soldier caste of the Asani, specially bred for such purposes and altered through the Asani's strange magic.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 17, 2007)

Rhialto said:
			
		

> Among the more enigmatic of Altania's allies is the city of Karse.  A city famed for its sinister Conjurers, sorcerers of the most malignant cast, and a strange bunch of arcanists called _warlocks_, it is rumored that in Karse they traffic with the demonic spirits of the void, and that they themselves are not Aleasani, but some strange dark folk that preceded them in the land.  Say such things in Karse, and the witchfolk will simply laugh in that strange, sibilant way they have...




The Witchfolk are a strange breed, found most often in the West.  Karse is their largest city, but they are also many in Barizar and Val'Alen, and indeed, they can be found throughout Aleasana.  Slender, dark, and of medium height, the Witchfolk are secretive folk who favor black clothing and shaded rooms.  It is heavily debated whether the Witchfolk are Aleasani or another race entirely.  Dominus Majera feels she has an easy answer to that and persecutes them as she does any non-Aleasani.  But she is hardly alone in that--in many regions, the Witchfolk are seen as born criminals, with Val-Alen, Altania and some members of the League of Peace being the only factions that treat them tolerantly.  (Count Nithus, it should be noted is half-Witchfolk blooded himself.)

Witchfolk are a private folk, who keep their customs to theirselves.  As far as is known, they worship a godess they call Hecate.


----------



## Rhialto (Mar 26, 2007)

The ruler of Karse is the enigmatic Count Bleys, an albino reputed to be a great magician.  Bleys, like his father Goreys before him, has spent most of his life in the great Onyx Castle of Karse, his orders relayed by iron golems.


----------



## Rhialto (Apr 20, 2007)

Other cities with a high number of witchfolk are Akeirahn, Ivirnus, Flegethelonia, Ereybus, Styghia, and Barizar.  All are western cities with rather infamous reputations.


----------

